# American Football / NFL



## kinoan

Noticed that there weren't any general NFL threads here... some specific ones like Superbowl predictions or the Marshawn Lynch thread, but not really a "general". So I figured I'd make one.

Anyone watch? To be honest, I used to hate football. Because that's what all the cool kids liked, and I wasn't one of them. Just some nerd who liked video games. I started watching in the beginning of the 2014 season and realized... hey, it's not bad. I guess I never really gave it a chance.

Still haven't picked a team to root for. Going by location it would be the Cowboys... but nah. I like underdogs, so I was thinking the Oakland Raiders... one of the worst teams in the last decade. lol, guess I'm a masochist or something. :b


----------



## Kovu

Not the raiders there terrible


----------



## kinoan

It's because they suck I'm thinking about being a fan of them. Still a casual fan, so I'm not that affected if they lose. And if they turn it around, I can say I was on the bandwagon before they started getting good. 

Other options: Jags, Browns, Skins, Jets... 

There's also the Texans, since I live in Texas, + they have JJ Watt who seems like a cool dude and a badass.


----------



## lonerchick

The Jets aren't that bad.

You could root for the Bengals. They are good enough to get to the playoffs but so bad they lose the first round every time.


----------



## WhoDey85

^^^^ Yes.... come join the dark side... 


Yeah, I don't know why we didn't create a NFL thread. I guess the big story right now is that there is a Dez Bryant "Ray Rice Video" floating around out there. I sure hope not.


----------



## Daveyboy

lonerchick said:


> The Jets aren't that bad.


:clap .. Although I am sad to Rex Ryan go...
Might have to be a closet Bills fan....



lonerchick said:


> You could root for the Bengals. They are good enough to get to the playoffs but so bad they lose the first round every time.


:lol So True...


----------



## Winds

It's all about the true Kings of the South, Swag Newton and them Carolina Panthers


----------



## WhoDey85

Wow, Jimmy Graham is a Seahawk now? That doesn't seem fair. lol


Bengals sign AJ Hawk. Well, it's more than they usually do in free agency.


----------



## SA go0n

I wasn't that surprised to hear Suh leaving to go to Miami. Only so much money to go around after the contracts that Stafford and Megatron signed in the past couple years. A lot of butthurt fans here in Michigan saying that Miami is overpaying for him, but I don't think so. If he was going to a doormat like Oakland it might be overpaying, but Miami already had one of the better defenses in the league. Now, they could be the favorite to win the revamped AFC east. At least Detroit was able to trade for Haloti Ngata.


----------



## WhoDey85

SA go0n said:


> I wasn't that surprised to hear Suh leaving to go to Miami. Only so much money to go around after the contracts that Stafford and Megatron signed in the past couple years. A lot of butthurt fans here in Michigan saying that Miami is overpaying for him, but I don't think so. If he was going to a doormat like Oakland it might be overpaying, but Miami already had one of the better defenses in the league. Now, they could be the favorite to win the revamped AFC east. At least Detroit was able to trade for Haloti Ngata.
> 
> Feel bad for you Eagle fans.


Glad to see Ngata out of the AFC North. The Bengals have Nick Fairley visiting today.


----------



## Gavroche

I'm thoroughly enjoying the "Jetaissance" occurring this off season. I was tempted to destroy my old Revis jersey after he signed with the Pats; instead I just packed it away thinking one day he would return or retire a Jet. 

Love the signing and I have no doubt that Revis was partially motivated by Lebron James as ridiculous as that might sound. Upon signing he took to twitter proclaiming he was "coming home", a Lebronesque declaration in light of recent events. 

Now if only we had a quarterback...


----------



## WhoDey85

Michael Johnson is back with the Bengals, after his one year in TB! That's nice to hear. In the past it has been players wanting to leave badly. Bengals also got a 3rd round draft pick out it. 

Bengals missed Mike Johnson last year finishing last in sacks.


----------



## sprinter

Root for the Raiders if you want they used to be really good. I got interested in the NFL way back from watching NFL Films This Week in the NFL. So in that regard....






I like a lot of teams mostly close ones like the Eagles and Steelers, Jets and Giants but also the Bills and Patriots and others.
btw R.I.P. Chuck Bednarik one of the greatest Eagles.


----------



## Kevin001

Tom Brady's hearing is on the 23rd. My fingers are crossed. I'm hoping it gets reduced to 2 games.


----------



## WinterDave

The Boston-New York sports relationship is akin to that of the Jews vs. the Arabs....

People in Massachusetts are raised from birth to hate the New York sports teams....

And we *really hate *the Jets.... :clap

Not as much as we hate the Yankees, but it is still quite a bit....


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Go cowboys!


----------



## Kevin001

Still no decision in the Brady case? Pls hurry up.


----------



## HenDoggy

im ready for the season!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Hall Of Fame game starts aug 9th preseason of course.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady's suspension is upheld...... this is tough news to take as a Patriot's fan. Hopefully he wins in court.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kevin001 said:


> Brady's suspension is upheld...... this is tough news to take as a Patriot's fan. Hopefully he wins in court.


If Brady had applied as much effort into proving his innocence to the league by cooperating and providing proof instead of breaking his phone and looking like a guilty man this matter could have been over back in February. :duck


----------



## Happymason

Season still can't come quick enough


----------



## Kevin001

Toad Licker said:


> If Brady had applied as much effort into proving his innocence to the league by cooperating and providing proof instead of breaking his phone and looking like a guilty man this matter could have been over back in February. :duck


Sadly this is true.......I'm just wishing for the best at this point.


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> Brady's suspension is upheld...... this is tough news to take as a Patriot's fan. Hopefully he wins in court.


boo-freakin-hoo


----------



## Kevin001

SA go0n said:


> boo-freakin-hoo


Thats my quarterback, lol.


----------



## WinterDave

SA go0n said:


> boo-freakin-hoo


You are a Lion's fan, we understand your pain and hostility.....

Of course Brady is guilty, but that doesn't mean that Goodell and the NFL are not hypocritical pieces of **** too....

How p*ssed would people be if the Patriots won another Super Bowl...


----------



## Wirt

these courtroom drawings of tom brady are hilarious


----------



## SA go0n

VipFuj said:


> these courtroom drawings of tom brady are hilarious


Lurch is looking really dapper in that suit.


----------



## WhoDey85

I heard Aaron Rodgers is Straight Outta Receivers.


----------



## SA go0n

a


WhoDey85 said:


> I heard Aaron Rodgers is Straight Outta Receivers.


LOL I guess they are going to have to lean on that beast of a running back Eddie Lacy. :wink2:


----------



## Kevin001

Can they hurry up and make a ruling on the Brady case already, damn.


----------



## kesker

I like the Rams' chances if they can shut out every team they play, haha. That offense is........offensive. Still, one can dream.


----------



## WhoDey85

SA go0n said:


> a
> 
> LOL I guess they are going to have to lean on that beast of a running back Eddie Lacy. :wink2:


yeah fo sho :grin2:


----------



## WhoDey85

QB controversy in the Nati


----------



## WhoDey85

kesker said:


> I like the Rams' chances if they can shut out every team they play, haha. That offense is........offensive. Still, one can dream.


Todd Gurley on the way is encouraging to say the least.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady is free!.......hell yes :banana.


----------



## Brennan Matz

kinoan said:


> Noticed that there weren't any general NFL threads here... some specific ones like Superbowl predictions or the Marshawn Lynch thread, but not really a "general". So I figured I'd make one.
> 
> Anyone watch? To be honest, I used to hate football. Because that's what all the cool kids liked, and I wasn't one of them. Just some nerd who liked video games. I started watching in the beginning of the 2014 season and realized... hey, it's not bad. I guess I never really gave it a chance.
> 
> Still haven't picked a team to root for. Going by location it would be the Cowboys... but nah. I like underdogs, so I was thinking the Oakland Raiders... one of the worst teams in the last decade. lol, guess I'm a masochist or something. :b


If you want to root for the underdogs, be a Lions fan We are the only team ever to go 0-16, I think the makes use king of the underdogs lol.


----------



## SA go0n

On the lighter side of the NFL, Bob Griffin the third says that he is the best quarterback in the NFL. LOL, he isn't even the best quarterback on his team.


----------



## Farideh

How 'bout them Cowboys? Just kidding. Football has never been my thing and never will be. I'm just there for the chips and that amazing guacamole dip.


----------



## lethe1864

Seahawks !! 
12s.... (so stupid that we cant say 12th man anymore)


----------



## Kevin001

Nice win by Brady, not bad.


----------



## HenDoggy

damn i missed the game, can't wait for sunday. go broncos


----------



## Kevin001

Nice win by Dallas, crazy game.


----------



## TenYears

At this point I think O'Brien has got to give the ball to Mallett. I'm a Cowboys fan (and todays game was one of the craziest I've seen in a while) but I watch the Texans because my kids are huge fans. Todays performance on both sides of the ball was just pathetic. And I was really surprised they went with Hoyer, they are regretting that now. This is the NFL, you don't have a few weeks while the season is in full swing to still be scratching your head and trying to figure out the QB situation. O'Brien was reeeeally slow to make any kind of decision at all, and his lack of leadership is showing. He even admitted in the press conference after the game that they were outcoached. Better make some changes quick or it's gonna be a long, long season. For them. Not for my boys


----------



## WhoDey85

Anyone see the picture of JPP's hand? Damn, pretty gnarly!


----------



## HenDoggy

great game


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yep, crazy game.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice win for the Pats, scared me for a bit.


----------



## WhoDey85

Da Raiders!! Thank you very much.


----------



## Gavroche

I can scarcely remember an offense playing as bad as the Eagles' today, and this is coming from a Jets fan having to watch Rex Ryan's teams the past few years.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Da Raiders!! Thank you very much.


It was nice to see the Bengals beat the team that ended their post-season a while back.


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> It was nice to see the Bengals beat the team that ended their post-season a while back.


Yeah, it was a nice win today MM. Geno Atkins and the gang are back. I'm liking what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah, it was a nice win today MM. Geno Atkins and the gang are back. I'm liking what I'm seeing so far.


Vinnie Ray - never heard of him, but he had a good game.
I heard Tyler Eifert's name - I would watch him with Notre Dame all the time. I was even happy to hear Manti Téo's name - they were teammates.

I like hearing it on AM radio. Dave Lapham is a panic. :lol


----------



## SA go0n

Gavroche said:


> I can scarcely remember an offense playing as bad as the Eagles' today, and this is coming from a Jets fan having to watch Rex Ryan's teams the past few years.


I remember hearing some preseason talk about Sam Bradford for MVP. LOL


----------



## kesker

If I had Sam Bradford's luck I'd be in a coffin. My hat's off to the guy. The fact he's still even in the league is a victory for him. I bleed Ram Yellow so excuse the hyperbole.


----------



## TenYears

How 'bout dem Cowboys? I won't lie, todays win came at price no one was willing to pay. I hope we can somehow be at .500 when Romo comes back. This is...just...devastating. In one split second my boys, they had not just playoff potential, but superbowl potential, and now the season may be over in week two. I wouldn't say "over" for sure, but I don't know how they're going to do without Romo and Dez.


----------



## Kevin001

Way to start the season Seahawks (0-2).........superbowl favorites? I think not.


----------



## Kevin001

Brees is out for Sunday's game? Poor Saints......doesn't look like they will be making the playoffs this year.


----------



## Kevin001

Adrian Peterson is officially back.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

tough loss for the cowboys but that is one only so far


----------



## Kevin001

Aaron Rodgers is putting on a show........like usual.


----------



## SA go0n

The NFL draft is only 8 short months away! I know I'm pumped about it.


----------



## Kevin001

That was a crazy game. Must win for the Ravens.


----------



## Kevin001

Seattle got lucky on that one. Big win.


----------



## Toad Licker

^Boy did they ever. Can't say I'd have minded seeing them lost it though.


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> Seattle got lucky on that one. Big win.


Yea when I saw Calvin breaking towards the end zone I was almost in shock. "This isn't happening, the Lions don't win games like this". And then I saw the ball come out, I cracked a morbid smile because this is what is supposed to happen. In football as in life: Winners always win, losers always lose.


----------



## WhoDey85

Old ref just said you can't purposely knock the ball out of the back of the endzone like that. Detroit should have had the ball at the 1 yard line first and goal.


The Bengals are going to be all over Wilson next week. I'm liking that. Should be interesting to see what the Bengals offense does against that D though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Im ready for the patriots. Cowboys are professionals just like any other team and can beat anyone imo


----------



## Kevin001

Could the Colts play worse defense, smh.........time to watch baseball.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like the Saints are back to the Aints.


----------



## Kevin001

Peyton Manning is definitely not the same player he once was. Father time catches up with everyone I guess.


----------



## minimized

Lol Clowns


----------



## SA go0n

Wow, Michael Vick almost made it 3 games before he got injured. Can someone get through to this rockhead he isn't a running back?


----------



## Kevin001

^^ yep

Now he is being replaced by Landry Jones.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow close win for the Patriots.


----------



## Jesuszilla

AFC South is this year's joke division. That is the only way to explain the pathetic Texans being 1 game away from the Colts. Which the Colts are surprisingly bad this year. Granted their team begins and ends with Luck but still they shouldn't be this bad. 

With that said I still feel like the Texans are the worst team in the league at the moment, maybe the Lions are a little worse. Tampa and Tennessee being bad makes sense with rookie QBs (and Mariota being injured). But the Texans had 2 crazy blow outs that is masked because the teams let up after being up by 40 points. Just sickening.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm already excited for that Denver vs Green Bay game.


----------



## SA go0n

So the Lions fired their OC Joe Lombardi. I cant believe this guy is the grandson of Vince Lombardi. When your offensive philosophy is to not utilize one of the games best receivers, then you don't know your *** from a hole in the ground. On to London against the Chefs.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Kevin001 said:


> I'm already excited for that Denver vs Green Bay game.


Panthers play the Packers in a few weeks and that's a game I really want to see.


----------



## McFly

Poor Ravens... well you certainty gave a good effort in the last minute of play. Until that interception, lol.


----------



## M0rbid

Dem Gmen


----------



## millenniumman75

Guess who gets three boogies?!

*CINCINNATI* *BENGALS!!!!!* :boogie :boogie :boogie

First 7-0 start in franchise history!!!! (48 years!)


----------



## M0rbid

Way to go Coughlin


----------



## SA go0n

Vernon Davis now a Bronco. Peyton gets another legit weapon, and Davis gets a qb that can actually function at a NFL level.


----------



## Kevin001

The Colts had their chance..........four 7-0 teams, wow.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, the Bengals are looking like a real good football team. I'm impressed.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Wow, the Bengals are looking like a real good football team. I'm impressed.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!'
I just heard - I want to SCREAM! LOUD!

:boogie :boogie :boogie EIGHT AND OH!

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-DEY!


----------



## WhoDey85

I dropped a little hint the other day to my brother that Bengals playoff tickets would make a good gift for my birthday this January. 


We are both broke so that probably isn't happening. Maybe a regular season game. I gotta see this team on the field. I haven't been to a game since the Palmer/OchoCinco/Housmandzadah days.


----------



## WhoDey85

Damn, hopefully Teddy Bridgewater is ok. Got knocked out cold.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't trust the Saints. They never keep a lead.


----------



## Kevin001

Is it upset Sunday or what? What is going on here? smh.


----------



## M0rbid

2 more to go Gmen...


----------



## M0rbid

Fire the special teams coaching. Thats unforgivable.


----------



## M0rbid

Time to waive Brandon 'idiot' Collins.


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully Denver can stay afloat with Peyton out.


----------



## Kevin001

I've never seen so many upsets in my life.


----------



## Evo1114

This is the 2nd straight week I have vocally announced my '16 point lock of the week' in my work football pool only have them to lose. Bengals this week, Falcons last week. Lesson learned.

Everybody is freaking out about the Packers around here. Last time I saw people freaking out like this, the Pack went on a run where they averaged like 46 points a game over a 6 week span. I think that was last year. Just waiting for Aaron to say the magic letters...R-E-L-A-X.


----------



## SA go0n

Evo1114 said:


> Everybody is freaking out about the Packers around here. Last time I saw people freaking out like this, the Pack went on a run where they averaged like 46 points a game over a 6 week span. I think that was last year. Just waiting for Aaron to say the magic letters...R-E-L-A-X.


Lets just say I'm partying like it's 1991, lol. That game was still a god-awful game to watch.


----------



## Kevin001

Great game. Arizona will be tough out once the playoffs start.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> I dropped a little hint the other day to my brother that Bengals playoff tickets would make a good gift for my birthday this January.
> 
> We are both broke so that probably isn't happening. Maybe a regular season game. I gotta see this team on the field. I haven't been to a game since the Palmer/OchoCinco/Housmandzadah days.


 I can't believe they lost again. What in the world?


----------



## Kevin001

Two 10-0 teams? That is crazy.


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> I can't believe they lost again. What in the world?


Lost to a good team on the road. It happens.


----------



## Kevin001

Packers lost? Seriously? Smh.


----------



## rdrr

I'm surprised John Madden wasn't at the ceremony for Brett Favre... He loves the guy


----------



## MrWolfpac

Kevin001 said:


> Packers lost? Seriously? Smh.


As a Bears fan, I'm feeling pretty good after that game. Our defense has really stepped up, if we could fix our run D, we'd be a nice 10-15th ranked overall D. I'm absolutely shocked at how well the secondary has come together. I know it's a bit homer to say, but I really think Amos should be in the running for DROY.


----------



## MrWolfpac

rdrr said:


> I'm surprised John Madden wasn't at the ceremony for Brett Favre... He loves the guy


Probably the same reason he doesn't commentate anymore, traveling isn't worth it. Gotta remember he won't fly, and he's pretty old, he probably doesn't want to take a bus just to see a ceremony for a player he didn't even coach. No doubt he called him up to congratulate him though.


----------



## Kevin001

MrWolfpac said:


> As a Bears fan, I'm feeling pretty good after that game.


You're a fan but you didn't pick them to win the game? No faith in your team?


----------



## MrWolfpac

Kevin001 said:


> You're a fan but you didn't pick them to win the game? No faith in your team?


Number one rule of fantasy and pick'em is to be logical, and not let yourself get blinded by your home team. Coming off a loss to the Broncos, and playing in Green Bay during Favre Day no less, I figured GB would do what they normally do and beat us.


----------



## Kevin001

This game is getting good. I hope the Pats pull it out.


----------



## SA go0n

No undefeated season, and now Tom Brady is starting to run out of receivers. Not good to see someone with the injury history Gronk has go down like that.


----------



## millenniumman75

Bengals -> only the third time in franchise history that they have ever been 9-2 at this point in the season......2015, 1976, and 1975.

Good grief! Another record smashed AND they beat the Rams 31-7!

Interesting that I was listening to the radio on the way home from my stepmom's and the guy (who has been on for years) said "it's probably a good thing that we are for the Bengals, and aren't in the media for the St. Louis Rams right now with their 4 and 7 record".

:doh Uh, where is the humility?! We have been 4-12, 3-13, and worse, and the radio guy is comparing us to a team having trouble as if we have never had a bad season.
I found that to be unsettling.

I heard that Matt Hasselbeck had a good game. He's 40 and fabulous, too! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Kevin001

Gronk is listed as week to week. Thank you Jesus. Pats should be ready to go come playoff time.


----------



## sprinter

Now I wish I had remembered to watch the game last night...


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yep season defining play. Green Bay still has a great shot to win the division.


----------



## WhoDey85

It feels like the Lions should have two more wins this year. This game and that Seattle game that ended questionably. That was a nice play but I don't know about that facemask call. Looks like his thumb might of grazed Rodgers facemask for a half a second.

Debbie Downer!


----------



## WhoDey85

And why is there_ five_ lions _behind_ the guy catching the ball? :grin2:


----------



## SA go0n

WhoDey85 said:


> It feels like the Lions should have two more wins this year. This game and that Seattle game that ended questionably. That was a nice play but I don't know about that facemask call. Looks like his thumb might of grazed Rodgers facemask for a half a second.
> 
> Debbie Downer!


I'm glad someone besides me noticed that. Going back to the playoff debacle last year, that's 3 games out of 13 that have cost the Lions victories because of bad calls. I don't expect the refs to get every call right, but this seems a bit sketchy. I used to joke about the refs being on the take, but now I sincerely believe it. With all the money that flows in from daily FF, and gambling, do you really expect a group of part-time officials to be truly impartial?


WhoDey85 said:


> And why is there_ five_ lions _behind_ the guy catching the ball? :grin2:


Great question. The reason is that they didn't have their Hail Mary formation setup which is why Calvin and Ebron weren't on the field. Jim Caldwell said that they where expecting another lateral play. WTF??????????? This guy has no business being an NFL coach. The only reason he got a job was because he was the OC with Indy coaching Peyton Manning. Doesn't Peyton call his own plays anyways? Must of been a tough job lol.


----------



## WhoDey85

SA go0n said:


> I'm glad someone besides me noticed that. Going back to the playoff debacle last year, that's 3 games out of 13 that have cost the Lions victories because of bad calls. I don't expect the refs to get every call right, but this seems a bit sketchy. I used to joke about the refs being on the take, but now I sincerely believe it. With all the money that flows in from daily FF, and gambling, do you really expect a group of part-time officials to be truly impartial?
> 
> Great question. The reason is that they didn't have their Hail Mary formation setup which is why Calvin and Ebron weren't on the field. Jim Caldwell said that they where expecting another lateral play. WTF??????????? This guy has no business being an NFL coach. The only reason he got a job was because he was the OC with Indy coaching Peyton Manning. Doesn't Peyton call his own plays anyways? Must of been a tough job lol.


 I hope not. I see why they thought it was a face mask in real time but when you watch the replay it didn't look like he got a hold of it. I would think they would review all penalties like that with zero time left on the clock.

Yeah, it would have been nice to have Megatron in on that play. I remember him going up and grabbing a TD with three Bengals defenders on him in the endzone a few years ago


----------



## Kevin001

New England two losses in a row? I can't believe it.


----------



## SA go0n

Brees is looking good against a tough Panthers D. The Saints may just have the worst secondary in history. Branden Browner couldn't cover a receiver if he was in a phone booth.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't believe Denver loss. Should Peyton come back? Tough decision.


----------



## WhoDey85

Looks like Dalton is out for the year. I can't believe it. 


Can AJ McCarron win games for the Bengals? I think so, given the amount of talent on this offense. 

Who Dey


----------



## M0rbid

My boy, Beckman. He's so hottttt.......


----------



## SA go0n

WhoDey85 said:


> Looks like Dalton is out for the year. I can't believe it.
> 
> Can AJ McCarron win games for the Bengals? I think so, given the amount of talent on this offense.
> 
> Who Dey


At least his girlfriend is hot lol. But seriously I would rather have Matt Stafford slinging the foosball then A.J. You see that pick 6 he threw? He's got a lot to learn in a short period of time.


----------



## WhoDey85

SA go0n said:


> At least his girlfriend is hot lol. But seriously I would rather have Matt Stafford slinging the foosball then A.J. You see that pick 6 he threw? He's got a lot to learn in a short period of time.


He has a lot of work to do that is for sure. He is telling everyone that he is going to work his tail off and that he will be better. He is comparing himself to Tom Brady already so confidence isn't a issue here. lol If I was walking around with a girl like that I would probably think I was Tom Brady as well. :grin2: We shall see!

Also it's a possibility Dalton comes back for the playoffs.


----------



## Kevin001

I would gladly say I would give up at least a ligament if someone could guarantee me the Patriots win the Super Bowl this year. :yes


----------



## Kevin001

I praying Edelman comes back soon (like next week). Might need him to wrap up that top seed.


----------



## millenniumman75

SA go0n said:


> At least his girlfriend is hot lol. But seriously I would rather have Matt Stafford slinging the foosball then A.J. You see that pick 6 he threw? He's got a lot to learn in a short period of time.


Wife. They're married now. :roll


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I would gladly say I would give up at least a ligament if someone could guarantee me the Patriots win the Super Bowl this year. :yes


I like to see Tom Brady squirm, personally. :lol


----------



## SA go0n

millenniumman75 said:


> Wife. They're married now. :roll


That's sounds like a match made in heaven. I'm sure he married her for her "intelligence".


----------



## SA go0n

M0rbid said:


> My boy, Beckman. He's so hottttt.......


Best receiver in the game versus the top corner in the game. Should be an epic matchup.


----------



## millenniumman75

SA go0n said:


> That's sounds like a match made in heaven. I'm sure he married her for her "intelligence".


 :lol - she married him for his tattoos and "talent"


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, what a game. Congrats Carolina 14-0.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> I can't believe Denver loss. Should Peyton come back? Tough decision.


Yes if he can & I agree w/ Peyton. He should be back-up to nobody. But I don't wanna see him go out like Kobe Bryant. I rather retire gracefully. Other than that... J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS !!!


----------



## M0rbid

The Giants are great at teasing their fans. How many close loses did they have this year? They need to revamp that defense...


----------



## WhoDey85

Entertaining game. That was weak on OBJ going at Norman's head though.


----------



## Kevin001

Maverick 9 said:


> Yes if he can & I agree w/ Peyton. He should be back-up to nobody. But I don't wanna see him go out like Kobe Bryant. I rather retire gracefully. Other than that... J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS !!!


It would be nice to see him get one last playoff run.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> It would be nice to see him get one last playoff run.


Agreed


----------



## JTHearts

Titans ftw!!!


----------



## Maverick34

Personally, I think OBJ is a lil b*tch... but yea he got skills. I don't believe in sticky gloves though. That first amazing catch he made was (I feel) lucky. I have made those before thinking "Aww man too high." Then it fell into my hand & I played it off like "yea I'm da man". Haha


----------



## SA go0n

Maverick 9 said:


> Personally, I think OBJ is a lil b*tch... but yea he got skills. I don't believe in sticky gloves though. That first amazing catch he made was (I feel) lucky. I have made those before thinking "Aww man too high." Then it fell into my hand & I played it off like "yea I'm da man". Haha


He should of been ejected. However I believe the officiating is corrupt and they are not going to eject a premier star of the league. Especially when you account for all the money that flows in from gambling and daily fantasy football.


----------



## Maverick34

[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001

I have a strong feeling the Panthers will slip up in the playoffs.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> I have a strong feeling the Panthers will slip up in the playoffs.


Me too & I hope they do. Can't stand Cam & his dumbass endzone dance & his wearing capri pants #menpleasestopwearinggirlspants


----------



## Maverick34

SA go0n said:


> He should of been ejected. However I believe the officiating is corrupt and they are not going to eject a premier star of the league. Especially when you account for all the money that flows in from gambling and daily fantasy football.


I just heard OBJ will appeal any suspension & he will win cause of it being his 1st offense. Check this out. Same guy said Suh got off w/ stepping on Rodgers ankle cause it was his 1st offense, but it wasn't. Suh had also stepped on some guys arm years back. Basically after some 2 years. the previous offense is scratched off his record. Do you believe that? Nonsense


----------



## Kevin001

Who what of thought the Redskins would be the NFC East champs this year? I had them finishing last in that division.


----------



## Kevin001

Carolina loses :fall


----------



## M0rbid

eff the e-girls.


----------



## Maverick34

JETS BEAT THE PATS !!! 1 more to go


----------



## NahMean

I see the Vikings are playing tonight on NBC at 7:30 PM cst. When was the last time Minnesota played on Sunday Night w/ Al Michaels & Cris Collinsworth? Seems like it's always either the Patriots, Cowboys, Eagles, Steelers, or Broncos playing in that time slot. Either way I'm stoked my Vikings are finally getting some prime time viewership.


----------



## SA go0n

Okay football fans can someone explain to me why Bellichek decided to kick in overtime? I mean you always receive in OT. Always.


----------



## Kevin001

SA go0n said:


> I mean you always receive in OT. Always.


Especially when you have Tom Brady .


----------



## Maverick34

Dunno. But I heard Belichick did this twice before (this being his 3rd time) & he won those games. Some say his halftime clock move was weirder. I think I agree


----------



## Ineko

I've followed certain teams in sports even if they move around the states, but to me it doesn't matter how they are doing that season or not I'll still be a loyal fan. 
Raiders ftw (even when they don't), Ravens a close second just cause of my home town support to Maryland.


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> Especially when you have Tom Brady .


----------



## Evo1114

I think it was because the offense wasn't really tearing it up and I think he wanted his defense to get their job done and then get better field position that a punt would give them vs. a kick return. He always kicks when he has the choice. That said, I hate the Patriots, so yay.


----------



## Maverick34

A part of me thinks Peyton Manning did use HGH. He really wants another Super Bowl ring. He's ambitious & has used stem cell treatment, which is very advanced. He has the clout to get this covered up with Goodell. But not hating. I respect his game, skills & achievements


----------



## TenYears

Ineko said:


> I've followed certain teams in sports even if they move around the states, but to me it doesn't matter how they are doing that season or not I'll still be a loyal fan.
> Raiders ftw (even when they don't), Ravens a close second just cause of my home town support to Maryland.


Heh, you're Raiders suck. I think they're 7-8? I can't talk though, I'm a Cowboys fan until the day I die, and they're 4-11. It's pretty hard to win in the NFL without a quarterback lol. I stick with them, win or lose though like you said. I can't stand fair weather fans.


----------



## caveman8

TenYears said:


> Heh, you're Raiders suck. I think they're 7-8? I can't talk though, I'm a Cowboys fan until the day I die, and they're 4-11. It's pretty hard to win in the NFL without a quarterback lol. I stick with them, win or lose though like you said. I can't stand fair weather fans.


Well, it's kind of dumb to be a fair weather fan. For every winner, there has to be a loser. Fans just don't think their team should ever be one.

Jets fan through thick and thin 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

I was really hoping Edelman would be back this week, doesn't look like he will.


----------



## millenniumman75

Dalton is still out. 
We have a lot of injured people.


----------



## Maverick34

The Jets didn't make the playoffs :serious: I'd like to stick my middle finger up at Wrecks Ryan, but nah I'm better than that


----------



## Kevin001

The playoffs are going to be crazy........can't wait.


----------



## M0rbid

I have a hunch the Giants are going to hire Saban....


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> The playoffs are going to be crazy........can't wait.


Now I could care less, with the Jets out :serious:


----------



## Kevin001

Maverick 9 said:


> Now I could care less, with the Jets out :serious:


Sorry for your loss. :hug


----------



## andretti

Kevin001 said:


> The playoffs are going to be crazy........can't wait.


hell yeah.... playoff time baby,.


----------



## Shawn81

I wish the Cardinals had shown up to their game today. Upsetting end to the season. I know it doesn't matter, it's just annoying. They didn't look like they knew what the plan was, and packed it in at half time.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm kinda upset my Patriots didn't get that #1 seed but at least we don't have to worry about playing Pittsburgh in our next game.


----------



## Evo1114

Playoff prediction time...

(6) Seattle over (3) Minnesota
(4) Washington over (5) Green Bay

(6) Seattle over (1) Carolina
(2) Arizona over (4) Washington

(6) Seattle over (2) Arizona

NFC Champs: SEATTLE

(6) Pittsburgh over (3) Cincinnati
(5) Kansas City over (4) Houston

(1) Denver over (6) Pittsburgh
(2) New England over (5) Kansas City

(2) New England over (1) Denver

AFC Champs: NEW ENGLAND

Vomit-inducing Super Bowl Rematch: Seattle wins


----------



## WhoDey85

This Saturday the Bengals are going to give me the best birthday present I can think of. Picking up that elusive playoff win by beating them dirty Steelers. Who Dey on my birthday. Come on fellas! Get hyped!


----------



## SA go0n

I like Arizona v Pittsburgh. I don't give any stock to Seattle trouncing Arizona. They just wanted to get through the game with Carson in one piece. New England seems like a paper tiger, and is just not healthy enough to win it all. Kansas City could be an interesting wild card, but not sure about the Maclin injury. I liked Pittsburgh in the pre-season, so I guess I'll stick with them.


----------



## Evo1114

I've completely changed my mind on just about every pick already, but let's see how my original picks do.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Evo1114 said:


> I've completely changed my mind on just about every pick already, but let's see how my original picks do.


I agree with your overall picks, except I have Pats > Seahawks.

And I think Texans > Chiefs and Packers > Redskins.



Maverick 9 said:


> The Jets didn't make the playoffs :serious: I'd like to stick my middle finger up at Wrecks Ryan, but nah I'm better than that


You guys were wrecked by two Ryans.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, what a change of events. Great game.


----------



## andretti

this game is ridiculous. bengals shouldve won already. i want the steelers to win but ben being out killed them.


----------



## Maverick34

Dammit, my Jets could've/should've been playing the Bengals


----------



## Kevin001

The Bengals blew it. Smh.


----------



## Evo1114

Lol @ Bengals.


----------



## andretti

same old bengals,.


----------



## Evo1114

Remember the time Vontaze Burfict ran all the way down the field and into the tunnel after the Bengals clinched the game? Good times.


----------



## Kevin001

I feel sorry for Bengal fans.


----------



## sprinter

That was one of the craziest games I've seen and I'm old.... my memory is not that great though.


----------



## Jesuszilla

WhoDey85 said:


> This Saturday the Bengals are going to give me the best birthday present I can think of. Picking up that elusive playoff win by beating them dirty Steelers. Who Dey on my birthday. Come on fellas! Get hyped!


1. Happy birthday 
2. Sorry for the loss
3. I'm a Texans fan...it could be worse. But man 5 straight playoff loses


----------



## millenniumman75

The Bengals were clearly the better team athletically. Now, sportsmanlike.....all but two were better.

The Steelers have always been a dirty team, but tonight was just awful. Ben Roethlisberger is an egomaniac, "having" to return to the game like he did. 

I don't know what was going on with Vontez Burfict, but he needs to be smacked upside the head. Adam Jones, too. 

The Steelers aren't going to beat the Broncos.


----------



## Cam1

If Manning is starting I wouldn't be surprised if the Steelers win in Denver.


----------



## Kevin001

Cam1 said:


> If Manning is starting I wouldn't be surprised if the Steelers win in Denver.


:agree.......I have no faith in Manning.


----------



## M0rbid

those bunguls. Just as i've expected.


----------



## WhoDey85

Are you kidding me? I mean seriously. You can't make this up. Did I really just watch that? Had it and blew. Blew it big time. You don't know how pumped I was after that Green TD and then the Burfict pick. How does Jeremy Hill fumble the ball in that situation? Burfict probably with the biggest boneheaded play of all time. The ball had already sailed over Antonio Brown. The hit was totally unnecessary. I know it all happens in a split second, but still. The flag on Pacman was cheap as hell. Joey Porter, the second coach that was starting **** with Bengals players, instigated that. After the Burfict hit on Brown, Marvin should have had Burfict and Pacman on the sidelines, away from the Steelers. 

It's unbelievable how biased the announcers were for the Steelers. I had to turn that **** off. I like how refs were throwing the flag on the Bengals all game but not when Shazier led with the crown of his helmet, right into face of Gio. How about those Steelers that were dancing on the sidelines as Gio lay there motionless? Or when the Steelers offensive lineman tackles Burfict ten seconds after the play is over right in front of a ref staring at the whole thing 2 feet away.I'm sure I'm forgetting other times as well. Maybe this **** is rigged. 


Talk about a gut punch. I should be used be to this by now but this game was something else.


----------



## WhoDey85

Jesuszilla said:


> 1. Happy birthday
> 2. Sorry for the loss
> 3. I'm a Texans fan...it could be worse. But man 5 straight playoff loses


Thanks man, it was actually a good day otherwise for me surprisingly. Usually they aren't for me.

Yeah, it's tough man. I stick with them though. They will always be my team no matter how mad/depressed the make me. Maybe i'm crazy.

Sorry about your loss, that was a tough one to swallow as well of course.


----------



## Jesuszilla

WhoDey85 said:


> Thanks man, it was actually a good day otherwise for me surprisingly. Usually they aren't for me.
> 
> Yeah, it's tough man. I stick with them though. They will always be my team no matter how mad/depressed the make me. Maybe i'm crazy.
> 
> Sorry about your loss, that was a tough one to swallow as well of course.


Your loss was heartbreaking. I saw people, players and even the radio hosts just depressed and crying even after that one. Everyone in Houston was just embarrassed and angry.

Glad you enjoyed your day.


----------



## SA go0n

If you cant beat 'em, at least injure the other teams top players so they lose the next week.


----------



## andretti

millenniumman75 said:


> The Bengals were clearly the better team athletically. Now, sportsmanlike.....all but two were better.
> 
> The Steelers have always been a dirty team, but tonight was just awful. Ben Roethlisberger is an egomaniac, "having" to return to the game like he did.
> 
> I don't know what was going on with Vontez Burfict, but he needs to be smacked upside the head. Adam Jones, too.
> 
> The Steelers aren't going to beat the Broncos.


are you for real? glad steelers won, had a little bit of money on the game.

you didnt see how horrible landry jones played. dude was trash . he nearly gave the game away with a minute left . thats why ben came back in.

that loss was on the bengals. up by 1 with a minute left and you fumble? no the bengals were not the better team. they proved they weren't. 
they didnt no how to act when they thought they had won. burfict ran into the locker after a interception. what was that ? that was a dirty hit on antonio brown dude got a concussion. 
they lost there composure and gave the game away. that was all on the bengals. Bengals aint won a playoff game in like 25 years. i expected them to lose and they did but they shouldve won not because they were the better team but because landry jones gave them that game and they killed it.

on a plus side for the bengals. aj maccaron was impressive. played way better then i thought he would. If andy Dalton wouldve played they probably wouldve lost by a lot more. I have yet to see Dalton have a good playoff game.

if manning plays i think the steelers have a shot but that denver d is no joke and ben and antonio brown arent healthy so i dont expect them to be 100 percent. the steelers already lit up that denver d a few weeks ago tho but landry jones aint going to be able to be able to light up that denver d.


----------



## IcedOver

millenniumman75 said:


> The Bengals were clearly the better team athletically. Now, sportsmanlike.....all but two were better.
> 
> The Steelers have always been a dirty team, but tonight was just awful. Ben Roethlisberger is an egomaniac, "having" to return to the game like he did.


As far as that sloppy, wet game last night, the Steelers were clearly the better team until Ben got taken out. The Bengals barely produced anything. As for why Ben came back, it's because he's the toughest quarterback in the league. A couple years ago he came back in the game like fifteen minutes after getting a high ankle sprain. His presence even at diminished capacity gives them a better chance to win than any backup, and also helps the morale of the team which clearly took a hit yesterday after he was carted off, thus allowing the Bengals to rally. They had nothing to lose when he came in, facing the end of the season, so why not send him in?

At any rate, that was the most f**ked-up game I've ever endured. As a Pittsburgher, of course I'm pleased at the score outcome, but the toll almost isn't worth it because if Ben or Brown can't go or aren't even 75%, it's not good. Blame has to go on both sides, but of course the Bengals deserve most of it. Those stupid asses can't keep their emotions in check. I've never watched a game that was almost 100% decided by the emotions of players. Lost in the talk of the flags is the fumble in those final minutes. Thanks guys!

Porter had no reason to be on the field, sure, but Jones had no reason to lay hands on him in this namby pamby day and age, right in front of an official. What a schmuck, but again, thanks. I think the officials were getting jostled by Bengals as well, and one Bengal touched a ref on the shoulder, which is a no-no. Nantz said that an official had been shoved, and I didn't know until after the game was over that it was them shoving Porter that drew the flag.


----------



## millenniumman75

IcedOver said:


> As far as that sloppy, wet game last night, the Steelers were clearly the better team until Ben got taken out. The Bengals barely produced anything. As for why Ben came back, it's because he's the toughest quarterback in the league. A couple years ago he came back in the game like fifteen minutes after getting a high ankle sprain. His presence even at diminished capacity gives them a better chance to win than any backup, and also helps the morale of the team which clearly took a hit yesterday after he was carted off, thus allowing the Bengals to rally. They had nothing to lose when he came in, facing the end of the season, so why not send him in?
> 
> At any rate, that was the most f**ked-up game I've ever endured. As a Pittsburgher, of course I'm pleased at the score outcome, but the toll almost isn't worth it because if Ben or Brown can't go or aren't even 75%, it's not good. Blame has to go on both sides, but of course the Bengals deserve most of it. Those stupid asses can't keep their emotions in check. I've never watched a game that was almost 100% decided by the emotions of players. Lost in the talk of the flags is the fumble in those final minutes. Thanks guys!
> 
> Porter had no reason to be on the field, sure, but Jones had no reason to lay hands on him in this namby pamby day and age, right in front of an official. What a schmuck, but again, thanks. I think the officials were getting jostled by Bengals as well, and one Bengal touched a ref on the shoulder, which is a no-no. Nantz said that an official had been shoved, and I didn't know until after the game was over that it was them shoving Porter that drew the flag.


 Landry Jones had to play just like McCarron did.
It doesn't matter; the Broncos will still win.
It also wouldn't surprise me given all season the taunting Bengals players got from Steelers that something happened, just not something like this.

2006 and Carson Palmer's injury. Look that one up.

...and yes, performance-wise, Bengals were the better team despite the playoff issues.


----------



## millenniumman75

SA go0n said:


> If you cant beat 'em, at least injure the other teams top players so they lose the next week.


 That's what the Steelers did to our quarterback in 2006. He was never the same and left the team.


----------



## andretti

This seattle minny game is a defensive struggle. That cold is no joke. pulling for minny.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ yep. Very shocked the Seahawks haven't scored yet.


----------



## Evo1114

Ugh. What the hell Blair Walsh?


----------



## SA go0n

Come on holder, laces out!


----------



## PGVan

SA go0n said:


> Come on holder, laces out!


I call bull**** on that. Walsh kicked a 46 yard FG down the pipe with laces in earlier. He simply f***ed up under pressure with that chip shot.


----------



## SA go0n

PGVan said:


> I call bull**** on that. Walsh kicked a 46 yard FG down the pipe with laces in earlier. He simply f***ed up under pressure with that chip shot.


Call it what you want, his foot went right into the laces, how can you say it had no effect on the kick?


----------



## M0rbid

good bye deadskin.


----------



## PGVan

SA go0n said:


> Call it what you want, his foot went right into the laces, how can you say it had no effect on the kick?


Because the ball was held the exact same way on the 46-yard field goal he hit. The one he missed was from chip shot distance... from which he should have been able to kick a beach ball through the uprights.


----------



## SA go0n

PGVan said:


> Because the ball was held the exact same way on the 46-yard field goal he hit. The one he missed was from chip shot distance... from which he should have been able to kick a beach ball through the uprights.


Well I didn't see that alleged kick that your talking about, either way the holder actually took responsibility for the miss. Maybe he was just trying to shoulder some of the blame off of the kicker, but my main point is that holder should at least shoulder some of the blame.


----------



## Kevin001

There are some pretty interesting matchups in the divisional rd, can't wait.


----------



## SA go0n

It's great to see the Rams move back to L.A. after 21 years. Will the Chargers join them?


----------



## SA go0n

Lawrence Phillips apparently has committed suicide in his prison cell. What a troubled person he was. Great talent squandered by the freak show in his head.


----------



## Kevin001

Chip Kelly......49ers new coach? I'm glad I'm not a 49er fan.


----------



## BlazingLazer

SA go0n said:


> Lawrence Phillips apparently has committed suicide in his prison cell. What a troubled person he was. Great talent squandered by the freak show in his head.


 I was gonna post something about this. Probably one of the worst notes to have your life end on. Not only suicide, but in jail too. To say he had some demons should probably go without saying.

On the other hand, if anyone remembers former troublemaker Maurice Clarett, he was sort of on that path for a while, but eventually got to a point where he knew he had to stop. He somehow got out of that downhill road and is now a speaker, opening up about his troubled past.


----------



## Kevin001

I swear the Pats better win today.


----------



## Maverick34

Go Chiefs! Sorry Kevin, Jets fan here & I'd love to see Alex Smith win it all. Jets should've traded for him in 2013


----------



## Kevin001

Holy sh*t what a game. Aaron Rodgers never fails to amaze.


----------



## Shawn81

My sports depression is about to go off the rails.


----------



## WhoDey85

Wow... Two all time greats put on a show. Rodgers/Fitzgerald

What a catch by Janis.

Palmer almost coughed up the game. I guess he came up big there at the end though.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope tomorrow's games are as exciting as today's. Two great teams advanced.


----------



## Evo1114

Ugh. The highs and lows. I knew better than to get too excited after the hail-mary. I wonder what would've happened if Green Bay had won the OT coin toss though. Sucks that sometimes that is all it could possibly come down to...coin landing tails instead of heads, somebody making the tackle on that Fitzgerald play in OT or if Sam Shields just would have picked off that pass in regulation at the goal line or the refs would've thrown the flag on that pick play on the late Cardinals TD. Blech.


----------



## Kevin001

It would be awful if this was Manning's last game.


----------



## Maverick34

Can't believe Seattle is out


----------



## IcedOver

Losing to the Broncos and Manning, a class organization and quarterback, is preferable to losing to the Cheatriots, which we probably would have done (or to the thugs of the Bengals last week). It just goes to show you how a game can turn in one second. We had the momentum, then not, in the space of one moment. Still, Ben threw for over 300 yards with a busted shoulder. Who else in the league would have done that?

My hope for SB50 is Broncos versus Cardinals, and I wouldn't care who won. It'd be nice to have two comparatively old quarterbacks in.


----------



## WhoDey85

IcedOver said:


> Losing to the Broncos and Manning, a class organization and quarterback, is preferable to losing to the Cheatriots, which we probably would have done (or to the thugs of the Bengals last week).


This is pretty funny coming from a fan of the Steelers. :grin2:


----------



## SA go0n

millenniumman75 said:


> That's what the Steelers did to our quarterback in 2006. He was never the same and left the team.


I take it you're not a big Kimo Von Olehoffen fan.


----------



## millenniumman75

SA go0n said:


> I take it you're not a big Kimo Von Olehoffen fan.


 That's the only time I ever heard that name!

Carson Palmer refused to play about a year after that happened. He whined to get out of his contract. He was cut loose, as was his brother who was also on the team.

We ended up with Andy Dalton and the rest is history.


----------



## Maverick34

Go Peyton! Defense sack Brady all day!


----------



## Kevin001

Maverick 9 said:


> Go Peyton! Defense sack Brady all day!


I hope not (Pats fan). The last game between them was a tough loss. I was pissed, lol. It will come down to how tight the refs call it. It should be a good game.


----------



## SA go0n

millenniumman75 said:


> That's the only time I ever heard that name!
> 
> Carson Palmer refused to play about a year after that happened. He whined to get out of his contract. He was cut loose, as was his brother who was also on the team.
> 
> We ended up with Andy Dalton and the rest is history.


That's pretty much all he's known for is being the guy who took out Carson Palmer. I can understand the vitriol Bengal fans have for the Steelers. They should of beaten the team that won the Super Bowl that year.


----------



## WhoDey85

SA go0n said:


> That's pretty much all he's known for is being the guy who took out Carson Palmer. I can understand the vitriol Bengal fans have for the Steelers. They should of beaten the team that won the Super Bowl that year.


Yeah, that was a great Bengals team. That was the first time in a long time the Bengals were actually good. We had been through a ton of horrible teams before that. In fact, the Bengals fever surrounding that team inspired my username origin on this site. The first response I had to my first post here, over nine years ago, was @millenniumman75 talking about that team and that incident. That's pretty crazy when I think about it. He knew I was a Bengals fan from my name. I'd say the Palmer incident was when my hatred for the Steelers began. It has been fueled by many instances since then.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah, that was a great Bengals team. That was the first time in a long time the Bengals were actually good. We had been through a ton of horrible teams before that. In fact, the Bengals fever surrounding that team inspired my username origin on this site. The first response I had to my first post here, over nine years ago, was @*millenniumman75* talking about that team and that incident. That's pretty crazy when I think about it. He knew I was a Bengals fan from my name. I'd say the Palmer incident was when my hatred for the Steelers began. It has been fueled by many instances since then.


 That 2005-2006 team was the best team we had since 1991.

Sickeningly, this season was the best since 1988-1989 (the second of only two Super Bowl seasons in Bengal history), and two players threw it away.

I was in the eighth grade that year. Yeah, twenty-seven years since they have been to the Super Bowl.


----------



## SA go0n

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah, that was a great Bengals team. That was the first time in a long time the Bengals were actually good. We had been through a ton of horrible teams before that.


I can relate to them feels. Both the Bengals and Lions have had very long stretches of sucking balls. I would actually be content if the Lions where as consistently good as the Bengals are now.


----------



## M0rbid

Congrats to Broncos.


----------



## Kevin001

My team lost :cry.


----------



## M0rbid

Kevin001 said:


> My team lost :cry.


----------



## Kevin001

M0rbid said:


>


Go ahead dig in, I'm proud of my team. Lol.


----------



## Daveyboy

Kevin001 said:


> My team lost :cry.


:lol


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Kevin001 said:


> My team lost :cry.


Owned. :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Go ahead laugh now guys. Tom Brady is still the greatest :b.


----------



## M0rbid

Yawn Cardinals......


----------



## Maverick34

Peyton yea! Not a Cam Newton fan but I'd like to see Broncos-Panthers


----------



## M0rbid

It should've been Packers vs Panthers.


----------



## andretti

Killa CAM CAM killa CAM CAM . not a cam fan but love that song by Cam'ron... 

i for sure thought the cardinals were going to win by a large margin. was so wrong. Same with the broncos. My draftkings lineups flopped today. I hope the broncos win the superbowl.


----------



## Toad Licker

Since my Packers couldn't be there I will be rooting for the Panthers if for no other reason than to see a new team win it all. The way they have been playing they look like the favorites to me.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm looking forward to the Super Bowl. Two great defenses, should be good.


----------



## Maverick34

Go Peyton, but Panthers are gonna take it


----------



## Kevin001

Poor Johnny Manziel. I hope the kid turns his life around.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> Poor Johnny Manziel. I hope the kid turns his life around.


Wasted talent. Shame


----------



## Kevin001

Maverick 9 said:


> Wasted talent. Shame


I really hope he gets another shot though.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> I really hope he gets another shot though.


Me too in terms of his talent


----------



## Maverick34

Anyone see the video of Cam Newton being interviewed? A reporter asks him "why are you wearing socks with sandals?" lol ... I saw it on facebook yesterday. Cam's arms look very big for a QB. Maybe he pumped up backstage before stepping in front of the mic. Regardless I think he's juicing

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695328501725945857


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> Poor Johnny Manziel. I hope the kid turns his life around.


I heard he threatened to kill his girlfriend. I think he's got bigger issues than just partying too much.


----------



## caveman8

According to the website fivethirtyeight.com, Manning had the worst regular season of any Super Bowl quarterback ever. Doesn't bode well for the Broncos.

http://fivethirtyeight.com/features...st-season-of-any-super-bowl-quarterback-ever/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like T.O. didn't get selected for the hall of fame. That is crazy, that guy is definitely 1st ballot.


----------



## Maverick34

Denver up 10-0 but that's not gonna last... Cam is coming


----------



## M0rbid

Cam never faced a defense like Denver. Superbowl is a different animal BTW.


----------



## Maverick34

M0rbid said:


> Cam never faced a defense like Denver. Superbowl is a different animal BTW.


True, but Carolina has too much firepower


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm, should be a close game. Carolina needs to make some major adjustments and Thomas needs to stop dropping the damn ball for denver.


----------



## M0rbid

Panthers are feeling the SB pressure. Nice FG miss.


----------



## M0rbid

Just can't contain Miller and Ware.... Overwhelming.


----------



## Kevin001

Miller superbowl mvp. Now Peyton gets to go out in style.


----------



## M0rbid

Just amazes me how Norman keeps grabbing WR's and gets away with it. No wonder the guy gets such a bad rep.


----------



## SA go0n

What was up with Cam not even trying to jump on that fumble with the game hanging in the balance?


----------



## Maverick34

Congrats Peyton! Cam, you'll win one soon, but not next year. Jets are coming!


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like Pats, Pitt, and Seattle are favorites for next year. Idk, if this Denver defense stays intact they will have a good shot.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> Looks like Pats, Pitt, and Seattle are favorites for next year. Idk, if this Denver defense stays intact they will have a good shot.


& the Jets :grin2:


----------



## WhoDey85

Kinda disappointing, I thought it would be a better game. Props to that Denver D though. Yeah, I have no idea why Cam didn't jump on that fumble. Local boy Luke Kuechly had a nice hit. 


So Manning, SAS favorite Marshawn Lynch, and Calvin Johnson might all be retired next year.


----------



## Kevin001

Maverick 9 said:


> & the Jets :grin2:


Fitzpatrick had a hell of a season, I'm just not sure if he can maintain that level of play next season.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> Fitzpatrick had a hell of a season, I'm just not sure if he can maintain that level of play next season.


I know. Maybe Petty will be ready


----------



## Maverick34

After CJ Anderson ran it in at the end of the game, did you see Eli Manning's face up in his viewing booth? What was up w/ that?


----------



## cmed

That was one of the most forgettable games I've seen yet. I can't remember ever being so bored watching a Super Bowl when it was that close late in the 4th. I think I may have been counting down the game clock as eagerly as the Broncos were lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Kinda disappointing, I thought it would be a better game. Props to that Denver D though. Yeah, I have no idea why Cam didn't jump on that fumble. Local boy Luke Kuechly had a nice hit.
> 
> So Manning, SAS favorite Marshawn Lynch, and Calvin Johnson might all be retired next year.


The BENGALS should have been in the Super Bowl. :mum

Other than that, Peyton Manning proves that you can win, and be 40 and fabulous :lol.

He turns 40 in March.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> That was one of the most forgettable games I've seen yet. I can't remember ever being so bored watching a Super Bowl when it was that close late in the 4th. I think I may have been counting down the game clock as eagerly as the Broncos were lol.


What I actually saw of the halftime scared me. I think, no I know, this is the first HD Super Bowl I have ever seen and the show looked like a cartoon.....like Dora the Explorer.

Beyoncé
Chris Martin (Gwyneth Paltrow's ex)
Bruno Mars (again?!)

Disturbing.


----------



## cmed

millenniumman75 said:


> What I actually saw of the halftime scared me. I think, no I know, this is the first HD Super Bowl I have ever seen and the show looked like a cartoon.....like Dora the Explorer.
> 
> Beyoncé
> Chris Martin (Gwyneth Paltrow's ex)
> Bruno Mars (again?!)
> 
> Disturbing.


lol you must have a trippy tv, are you sure the food wasn't spiked with anything?

I think puppymonkeybaby was the highlight of the night...


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> lol you must have a trippy tv, are you sure the food wasn't spiked with anything?
> 
> I think puppymonkeybaby was the highlight of the night...


Some twisted person out there just got an idea for a cloning experiment. :lol

I only had tortilla chips - must have been the gluten removal.

I was creeped out by that show - it looked like it was taped. Then all those colors at the end, it looked like one big bowl of rainbow sherbet.

I heard Beyoncé got all racist up in there. I am not surprised.

****They need to go back to using Roman numerals!!!!
This was Super Bowl *L*

Next year is *LI*......know it, use it! :lol

It was ironic that the last time Peyton Manning won was XLI (February 4, 2007) - I just got home from attending my father's burial in South Bend, Indiana - getting pulled over and patted down by the police for speeding to get home. My brother turned OFF the heat that weekend and it got down to -10F. I got home to a 40F house!


----------



## IcedOver

Definitely glad at the outcome, more because Peyton won and Newton didn't win than for any love for the teams. You can say that the defenses were good, but both quarterbacks just sucked yesterday, especially Newton. He walked out of his press conference, revealing just what an immature punk he really is, in case anyone had forgotten. So glad he didn't win.


----------



## Kevin001

About time they find some dirt on Manning.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> About time they find some dirt on Manning.


What happened? I see an article online but too tired to read it


----------



## Kevin001

Maverick34 said:


> What happened? I see an article online but too tired to read it


Well besides the HGH stuff, his 1997 "incident" has resurfaced. When he was in college he supposedly mooned a female trainer. His stuff was near her face, he claims he was trying to moon a teammate. It was resolved but now its being brought back up. Of course there are more details but this is just the gist.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> Well besides the HGH stuff, his 1997 "incident" has resurfaced. When he was in college he supposedly mooned a female trainer. His stuff was near her face, he claims he was trying to moon a teammate. It was resolved but now its being brought back up. Of course there are more details but this is just the gist.


Heh, wow... young Peyton. Thanks Kevin


----------



## Kevin001

Cousins is getting paid, either 17 or 20 million next year isn't bad. Considering he only had one good year.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady gets a 2yr extension. That puts a smile on my face .


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> Brady gets a 2yr extension. That puts a smile on my face .


He says he wants to play another 10 years. I'm obviously not a Pats fan, but I do respect his competitive fire.


----------



## Kevin001

BrianPeppers said:


> He says he wants to play another 10 years. I'm obviously not a Pats fan, but I do respect his competitive fire.


I'll give him these 4yrs max but more like 2-3 if I'm being honest. I will enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## SA go0n

Tom Brady's overturned four game suspension is back on the table after appeal hearing. Interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ yeah I hope he doesn't get suspended. 

Well its official Peyton Manning is retiring.


----------



## android80631

Its been a blessing to have Manning. He made my team relevant. This might be the last time Broncos are in the headlines but at this point im just watching Von Miller. Hope he keeps up the hype and becomes a franchise player. gonna probably cry when i see peytons retirement press.


----------



## HenDoggy

yeah it's great to see a legend retire at the top. we will surely miss him. i'm not feeling brock being our starting quarterback though...


----------



## Cam1

android80631 said:


> . This might be the last time Broncos are in the headlines but at this point im just watching Von Miller. .


I don't know about that. Manning was pretty irrelevant in the Superbowl. Their offence might even be better with Osweiler, and the defense is still there for the most part.


----------



## android80631

Cam1 said:


> I don't know about that. Manning was pretty irrelevant in the Superbowl. Their offence might even be better with Osweiler, and the defense is still there for the most part.


I guess i mean that manning was a reason Broncos got a lot of new fans but now that he is gone who knows if the fan base will reduce. Either way i was a fan when tebow was here so i guess it cant get any worse. Who knows if we will make it to the playoffs next year. Just as long as we pass the raiders in the divison standings.


----------



## android80631

HenDoggy said:


> yeah it's great to see a legend retire at the top. we will surely miss him. i'm not feeling brock being our starting quarterback though...


at this point i would feel more confident with brock but just because we have seen him already play and although he still needs more exp i liked what i saw. but thats my opinion. Even if he dont get far next year id like to get brock some experience. to me this combine didnt show promising qbs. rg3 to me sounds good but i guess cause i get illusions of him being the next 06' Michael Vick but thats prob just a dream.


----------



## millenniumman75

He proved that you can be almost 40 and fabulous and still win a Super Bowl!


----------



## HenDoggy

Cam1 said:


> I don't know about that. Manning was pretty irrelevant in the Superbowl. Their offence might even be better with Osweiler, and the defense is still there for the most part.


yeah, his experience and the overall offense managed just enough for the defense to take over. I mean it was the right call even if he had not retired I'm sure they would have not extended his contract at this point.



android80631 said:


> at this point i would feel more confident with brock but just because we have seen him already play and although he still needs more exp i liked what i saw. but thats my opinion. Even if he dont get far next year id like to get brock some experience. to me this combine didnt show promising qbs. rg3 to me sounds good but i guess cause i get illusions of him being the next 06' Michael Vick but thats prob just a dream.


Yeah, I feel like with Kubiak's offense, a more mobile quarterback is what we need. as well as a revamped run game. I was also thinking about bringing in RG3. or maybe draft one of the the other qb prospects. The good thing with keeping brock, is he is already familiar with the playcalling/offense so there wouldn't be much adjusting like it would to bring in someone new.


----------



## Pongowaffle

HenDoggy said:


> Yeah, I feel like with Kubiak's offense, a more mobile quarterback is what we need. as well as a revamped run game. I was also thinking about bringing in RG3. or maybe draft one of the the other qb prospects. The good thing with keeping brock, is he is already familiar with the playcalling/offense so there wouldn't be much adjusting like it would to bring in someone new.


Brock right now is really their best option. He looked like he has been developing pretty well under Manning. And much cheaper too verses them pursuing for Fitzpatrick. RG3 however is history. He is broken both mentally and physicaly. Fitz however I could see him being very compatible with Demaryius Thomas and Sanders. He could really exploit off of Thomas' 1 on 1 ability.


----------



## SA go0n

millenniumman75 said:


> He proved that you can be almost 40 and fabulous and still win a Super Bowl!


He was a fabulous game manager. Kind of like Trent Dilfer for the 2000 Baltimore Ravens.


----------



## android80631

Yeah but who knows if Brock will be like A-rod. I guess our only hope now is that Elway will do what's best. Id rather keep the monster defense because lets be honest, peyton wasnt the best this year, that shows that any decent qb can play because most the time the defense was the one putting points on the board.


----------



## Kevin001

RG III to Denver now? Not too many options for Denver.

But man Brock got paid. Congrats to his agent.


----------



## HenDoggy

yeah he did, i guess its between rg3 and kaepernick hmm interesting...


----------



## SouthFL

How about them Dolphins!!


----------



## Daveyboy

SouthFL said:


> How about them Dolphins!!


:lol I'm a Jet fan and I'll still laugh...haha


----------



## Daveyboy

Brock Osweiler went to Houston...

Never thought he'd leave the Broncos..

I hope the Broncos don't try and get Fitzpatrick now..


----------



## Kevin001

Daveyboy said:


> I hope the Broncos don't try and get Fitzpatrick now..


Fitzpatrick, Kaepernick, or RG III. Best options out there.


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> Fitzpatrick, Kaepernick, or RG III. Best options out there.


It's amazing how far Kap and RGIII have fallen. I believe RGIII's career was ended by Shanahan running him out before he was ready to play from his injury at the end of the 2012 season. Kap's issues appear to be mental, which may be even worse to overcome.


----------



## Kevin001

BrianPeppers said:


> It's amazing how far Kap and RGIII have fallen. I believe RGIII's career was ended by Shanahan running him out before he was ready to play from his injury at the end of the 2012 season. Kap's issues appear to be mental, which may be even worse to overcome.


Yeah, I really hope they start next year but both are unpredictable. Just seeing them play again would be nice.


----------



## Pongowaffle

BrianPeppers said:


> It's amazing how far Kap and RGIII have fallen. I believe RGIII's career was ended by Shanahan running him out before he was ready to play from his injury at the end of the 2012 season. Kap's issues appear to be mental, which may be even worse to overcome.


 RG3 I think is pretty much done. He's physically bang up and not something one could come back from and never be the same. In Kap's case I think mental issues can be overcome, if he has the right coaching and mentoring that could focus on his strengths and knows his limits to stay away from it. If he can get his confidence back this way, I think Kap still has a good shot of being a solid QB. So I don't think Kap is done just yet. Kap is also a hardworker and durable, while RG3 is lazy and stubborn, and now pretty banged up.


----------



## HenDoggy

mark sanchez to the broncos. ahh fook


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats RG III. Not sure how he'll perform but at least the expectations won't be high in Cleveland.


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats RG III. Not sure how he'll perform but at least the expectations won't be high in Cleveland.


7 mil for two years. Could be a bargain. I mean things cant get any worse for Cleveland, and they can still draft a qb at the number 2 spot in the draft.


----------



## Kevin001

Pats got Terrance Knighton? :banana I'm happy. Keep improving Pats, keep improving. Superbowl is in out future .


----------



## SA go0n

Greg Hardy is officially the biggest sociopathic liar I've ever seen. He says that the pictures of his girlfriend's brusies where photoshopped. Wow. I hope this dude never gets a NFL gig ever again.


----------



## Kevin001

I think it was stupid of the Panthers to unfranchise Norman. Who else do they have to hold down that secondary?


----------



## SouthFL

Where my dolphin fans at??


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like Brady will be suspended for 4 games (I'm outraged). I just pray we go at least 2-2 in those 4 games.


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> Looks like Brady will be suspended for 4 games (I'm outraged). I just pray we go at least 2-2 in those 4 games.


That's some tough news for you Pats fans. rofl


----------



## Kevin001

BrianPeppers said:


> That's some tough news for you Pats fans. rofl


We'll survive .


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> Looks like Brady will be suspended for 4 games (I'm outraged). I just pray we go at least 2-2 in those 4 games.


I bet he will appeal & win


----------



## Kevin001

Maverick34 said:


> I bet he will appeal & win


I hope so.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> I hope so.


I actually hope so too. If the Jets can get close again & actually win another Super Bowl, I'd like to know we won with Brady in all 16 games, rather than excuses that we had an easier year with him out 4 games


----------



## Kevin001

Maverick34 said:


> I actually hope so too. If the Jets can get close again & actually win another Super Bowl, I'd like to know we won with Brady in all 16 games, rather than excuses that we had an easier year with him out 4 games


Hmm, good point.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Maverick34 said:


> I bet he will appeal & win


Haven't looked that deeply into it, but I think his only appeal now would be to the Supreme Court... at least I vaguely remember a "talking head" saying that on some sports show.

It's all pretty dumb...I'm a hockey fan, and what he's been accused of doing is the equivalent to a hockey player using a stick with an illegal curve...which is a 2 minute, in game penalty...so imagine Sidney Crosby using an illegal curve on his stick during a game to get an advantage, and then the NHL suspending him for 20 of the seasons 82 games lol...funkin crazy


----------



## WinterDave

"Brady can petition for a rehearing from the entire Second Circuit or he can petition to the Supreme Court. Both options are on the table as it's not mutually exclusive to pick which direction you want to go. According to Tom Gies, a management side labor lawyer with Crowell & Moring who is not involved in the case, Brady has three options under local court rules: 
1) Ask the panel that decided the case for rehearing. That must be filed within 14 days.
2) A petition for rehearing en banc, also due in 14 days. 
3) File a petition certiorari with the Supreme Court, a step that can also be taken after pursuing steps 1 or step 2."

I wouldn't be surprised if Brady and the NFL came to a settlement, 
and his suspension was reduced to *two games*....


----------



## SA go0n

This whole Brady suspension just proves how incompetent Goodell is as a commissioner. He may be the worst sports commissioner I've ever seen. If he would of just given a nominal fine or 1 game suspension this would of been over and done with. I root against Brady and the Pats, and I don't even think he deserved 4 games.


----------



## M0rbid

xD my giants selected *Eli* Apple.....


----------



## SA go0n

Is it football season yet? I cant wait another 4 months. Where's a time machine when you need it?


----------



## rockyraccoon

Totally. I can't wait for football to start up again. Not just NFL but college football as well.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like Brady will actually be sitting all 4 games, sigh. I'm hoping for the best at this point.


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> Looks like Brady will actually be sitting all 4 games, sigh. I'm hoping for the best at this point.


He just needs to take his suspension like a man and stop being a diva, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

SA go0n said:


> He just needs to take his suspension like a man and stop being a diva, lol.


I don't care anymore because we still winning the Superbowl this year. :grin2:


----------



## M0rbid

^ with another cheating method. Spygate, deflategate, whats next???


----------



## IcedOver

Man, these a-holes who can't put down their doobies or quit snorting coke (or whatever the hell they do) during their careers are really making me sick. We've got two repeat offenders on the Steelers -- Martavis Bryant (who has already been suspended for the entire season) and Le'Veon Bell (who was suspended for a couple games last season and looks to be suspended the first four this season for a missed drug test). These ghetto punks at heart are being paid tens of millions of dollars to catch or run with footballs up and down a field. It's not too much to ask that they conform to the personal conduct rules of the league, which includes no drug usage. I don't care if you think marijuana should be legal; the league doesn't want you using it. Is that so hard?


----------



## Kevin001

M0rbid said:


> ^ with another cheating method. Spygate, deflategate, whats next???


Say what you want.....we win. That is all I care about.


----------



## SA go0n

IcedOver said:


> Man, these a-holes who can't put down their doobies or quit snorting coke (or whatever the hell they do) during their careers are really making me sick. We've got two repeat offenders on the Steelers -- Martavis Bryant (who has already been suspended for the entire season) and Le'Veon Bell (who was suspended for a couple games last season and looks to be suspended the first four this season for a missed drug test). These ghetto punks at heart are being paid tens of millions of dollars to catch or run with footballs up and down a field. It's not too much to ask that they conform to the personal conduct rules of the league, which includes no drug usage. I don't care if you think marijuana should be legal; the league doesn't want you using it. Is that so hard?


Josh Gordon too. Promising career thrown away because he cant put the dope down. smh


----------



## euphoria04

IcedOver said:


> Man, these a-holes who can't put down their doobies or quit snorting coke (or whatever the hell they do) during their careers are really making me sick. We've got two repeat offenders on the Steelers -- Martavis Bryant (who has already been suspended for the entire season) and Le'Veon Bell (who was suspended for a couple games last season and looks to be suspended the first four this season for a missed drug test). These ghetto punks at heart are being paid tens of millions of dollars to catch or run with footballs up and down a field. It's not too much to ask that they conform to the personal conduct rules of the league, which includes no drug usage. I don't care if you think marijuana should be legal; the league doesn't want you using it. Is that so hard?


IMO everyone is stupid in this scenario. The laws are antiquated and need to change, the league needs to chill on their punishments towards something so innocuous, the players need to grow up and learn to abide by rules that they don't necessarily agree with.

You also speak like you haven't been offered a drug in your life. Not everyone is on board with your nancy boy lifestyle. And calling them ghetto punks for smoking weed is pretty funny.


----------



## SA go0n

Here's a couple of stories that proves that NFL players aren't exactly the smartest people in the world:

Le'veon Bell is trying to fight his four game suspension for missing multiple drug tests by saying that he changed his phone number so he couldn't be reached to take them. Lmao. Also, former NFL washout Marcus Vick is accusing LeSean "Shady" McCoy of giving his baby momma herpes. lololololol


----------



## Kevin001

Fitzpatrick could of gotten so much more money. I think the Jets did good on their part though.


----------



## vinty

Training camp is starting. I always like this part of the year after a long break from football and we start seeing videos of players doing all sorts of crazy stuff in practices.


----------



## SA go0n

vinty said:


> Training camp is starting. I always like this part of the year after a long break from football and we start seeing videos of players doing all sorts of crazy stuff in practices.


Yea I love hearing about all the fights, and people getting knocked the f-out (Geno Smith). I'm looking forward to watching Training camp with the L.A Rams.


----------



## WhoDey85

Is it back yet? It can't get here soon enough. Make Sundays great again.


----------



## Kevin001

There are so many Brady haters out there, I swear. He'll show you guys.....once again this year.


----------



## euphoria04

Kevin001 said:


> There are so many Brady haters out there, I swear. He'll show you guys.....once again this year.


People don't doubt his talent. They think he's a liar and a cheater. Which he is.


----------



## Kevin001

euphoria04 said:


> People don't doubt his talent. They think he's a winner. Which he is.


Fixed it .


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> There are so many Brady haters out there, I swear. He'll show you guys.....once again this year.


Cheating allegations aside, he has a determination that few people possess. It would be very easy for him to rest on his laurels after the rings he's won, and he still goes out like he's got something to prove. That being said, he's handsome and has a supermodel girlfriend, so that's why I root against him, lol.


----------



## Karsten

Why cheat? No cheater deserves respect. It should disqualify you from being in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## SA go0n

Congrats to Brett Favre for officially being inducted in the NFL hall of fame. I suddenly feel the urge to put on Wrangler jeans, and toss the football around with other guys wearing Wrangler jeans while a dog is running around.


----------



## WhoDey85

There is a petition floating around out there calling for the Cincinnati Bengals to be renamed the Cincinnati Harambes. What would the new uniform look like?


Who's interested in playing fantasy football this year?


----------



## euphoria04

WhoDey85 said:


> There is a petition floating around out there calling for the Cincinnati Bengals to be renamed the Cincinnati Harambes. What would the new uniform look like?
> 
> Who's interested in playing fantasy football this year?


Make a thread for it. I'd be down for a league


----------



## SA go0n

Im getting tired of Roger Goodell as commissioner. He's threatening to suspend Clay Matthews, Julius Peppers, and James Harrison if they don't talk to the NFL, for being mentioned in a Al-jazeera report which claims they were doping. (The same report that said that Peyton Manning was taking hgh, but the league said that claim was false) These guys have had no failed drug tests. Also, if the NFL said that the report about Peyton taking hgh was untrue, than why break these guys balls over being mentioned in the same article?


----------



## Kevin001

I was so looking forward to watching Brady play....ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75

Is Tom Brady in timeout? :lol

I just hope to see the Bengals NOT mess up a chance to advance in the playoofs, if they even make it this year.

28th year since our last (and only second) Super Bowl appearance.


----------



## AliBaba

SA go0n said:


> Im getting tired of Roger Goodell as commissioner. He's threatening to suspend Clay Matthews, Julius Peppers, and James Harrison if they don't talk to the NFL, for being mentioned in a Al-jazeera report which claims they were doping. (The same report that said that Peyton Manning was taking hgh, but the league said that claim was false) These guys have had no failed drug tests. Also, if the NFL said that the report about Peyton taking hgh was untrue, than why break these guys balls over being mentioned in the same article?


Yeah I don't get why the league would behave that way towards 3 future hall of famers. Not to mention the Al-jazeera report was based on 1 source who has since retracted his entire statement. I don't foresee any of those guys missing time this season because of this, but yes I find it perplexing.


----------



## AliBaba

Kevin001 said:


> I was so looking forward to watching Brady play....ugh.


Knowing Brady he'll use the suspension as inspiration and have his best season and win yet another superbowl. I'm calling it right now. He has a potentially ridiculous 2 tight end set to throw to.


----------



## Kevin001

AliBaba said:


> Knowing Brady he'll use the suspension as inspiration and have his best season and win yet another superbowl. I'm calling it right now. He has a potentially ridiculous 2 tight end set to throw to.


I hope. :grin2:


----------



## SA go0n

I don't get why the Chargers are trying to screw around with Joey Bosa. The dude is the next JJ Watt, pay the man his money.


----------



## HenDoggy

Our d stacking up pretty well(Broncos) I guess at this point it doesn't really matter who the qb is, as long as they do enough like last season lol.


----------



## Kevin001

There are way too many Pittsburgh fans in my area, like how the hell does that happen.


----------



## Maslow

The Broncos made it clear last night that Sanchez is out. He didn't play at all. It looks like Siemian will be the starter and Lynch will back him up.


----------



## SA go0n

Maslow said:


> The Broncos made it clear last night that Sanchez is out. He didn't play at all. It looks like Siemian will be the starter and Lynch will back him up.


They should start Lynch imo.


----------



## SA go0n

With the whole Colin Kaepernick fiasco this is the question I ask: If he was still a starter and legit star like he used to be and not losing qb battles to Blaine Gabbert and close to being out of the league, would he still do what he's doing?


----------



## Pongowaffle

SA go0n said:


> With the whole Colin Kaepernick fiasco this is the question I ask: If he was still a starter and legit star like he used to be and not losing qb battles to Blaine Gabbert and close to being out of the league, would he still do what he's doing?


I wonder what his thought process is. Maybe it is to merely get attention from other teams and fans to sign him for standing up to the black lives matter movement in case Niners cut him. Or a last hoorah to generate attention to get some final jersey sales before his nfl career comes to a crash. Or it could be just as simple as he really standing up for what he believes in.

Everyone blames him for causing a distraction with his actions. But in the end of it all, it is the media and fans that are making a big deal out of it and distracting themselves with this. Kaep might just be trying to troll and most people are eating it right up.


----------



## NoEgo

I'm a lifelong Giants fan. They've layed relatively low for about the past 15 years, excluding 2 come-from-behind seasons, and one season when we actually had a 12-4 record. They're a team that nobody really cares about, except for OBJ. That's what I like about them. While everyone's talking about the Seahawks, Packers, and Cowboys, the Giants tend to take a backseat. Nobody hypes them up.

These past years, I've expected their horrible performances. Except for Eli, who actually posted some impressive numbers these past 2 years. I think the Giants are the most promising team in the NFC East (which doesn't say much.) Victor Cruz on the other hand, I definitely see him getting injured again. Even if he doesn't, I think he'll be a 1-hit wonder, like Plaxico Burress in 2007.


----------



## SA go0n

Pogowiff said:


> I wonder what his thought process is. Maybe it is to merely get attention from other teams and fans to sign him for standing up to the black lives matter movement in case Niners cut him. Or a last hoorah to generate attention to get some final jersey sales before his nfl career comes to a crash. Or it could be just as simple as he really standing up for what he believes in.
> 
> Everyone blames him for causing a distraction with his actions. But in the end of it all, it is the media and fans that are making a big deal out of it and distracting themselves with this. Kaep might just be trying to troll and most people are eating it right up.


I think his thought process has been influenced by his immense fall from stardom in a very short period of time. When I see his face it looks like he's depressed and doesn't care what he does.


----------



## Kevin001

Bradford now on the Vikings? Hmm....nice pick up for the Vikings. Wentz in from the jump now...good luck.


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> There are way too many Pittsburgh fans in my area, like how the hell does that happen.


Because we're everywhere, buddy!!! The Steelers are like one of the most popular sports teams period. Oftentimes when they visit other stadiums, cheers for the Steelers are audible. GO STEELERS!!!


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> Bradford now on the Vikings? Hmm....nice pick up for the Vikings. Wentz in from the jump now...good luck.


 Most overpaid qb in league history. Not worth a first round pick.


----------



## euphoria04

Dez is ready.


----------



## millenniumman75

IcedOver said:


> Because we're everywhere, buddy!!! The Steelers are like one of the most popular sports teams period. Oftentimes when they visit other stadiums, cheers for the Steelers are audible. GO STEELERS!!!


Pfffft. The Bengals are outranking them going into the season. Your team only got as far as they did because a couple of our guys pulled an attitude.


----------



## euphoria04

millenniumman75 said:


> Pfffft. The Bengals are outranking them going into the season. Your team only got as far as they did because a couple of our guys pulled an attitude.


That might have had something to do with that scumbag Burfict knocking their QB, running back, and top wide receiver out of commission.

Keep that animal on it's leash and we'll see who wins a game fair and square.


----------



## millenniumman75

euphoria04 said:


> That might have had something to do with that scumbag Burfict knocking their QB, running back, and top wide receiver out of commission.
> 
> Keep that animal on it's leash and we'll see who wins a game fair and square.


He was being taunted before and during the game. 
Pittsburgh has been notorious for pulling stunts like that. I wouldn't have put it past them. Burfict was just too stupid to take the high road.


----------



## euphoria04

millenniumman75 said:


> He was being taunted before and during the game.
> Pittsburgh has been notorious for pulling stunts like that. I wouldn't have put it past them. Burfict was just too stupid to take the high road.


Were Cam and Olsen taunting too?






Taunting is an accepted part of the game, headhunting is not.


----------



## IcedOver

millenniumman75 said:


> Pfffft. The Bengals are outranking them going into the season. Your team only got as far as they did because a couple of our guys pulled an attitude.


That's news to me. Sports Illustrated and ESPN put the Steelers second, I believe (not that subjective rankings really matter much). This is even without one of our phenom receivers (Bryant) for the season, and our running back for the first three weeks. Unfortunately, a joke in Pittsburgh over the last few years is that the Steelers have taken on some of the Bengals' bad habits of getting in trouble with the law and/or Goodell.

I was talking about popularity, though, and the Steelers have it all over most of the teams in the league, even "America's Team", the Cowboys. When we had Heath Miller, you could hear our fans in visiting stadiums shouting "Heeeeeath!" and cheering when we did something well. Those fans didn't all fly in for that game; they're fans of the Steelers in other cities.


----------



## SA go0n

Seasons almost here, about freaking time.


----------



## HenDoggy

It all comes down to a fg


----------



## HenDoggy

Omg lol perfect time out call


----------



## Kevin001

Panthers blew it.....hell it ain't my team....so whatever I guess. Poor fans though.


----------



## MTCC27

I can't wait for football to finally be back tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Bradford not starting? Hmm ok.


----------



## cmed

I'm so glad football is back. Sundays are once again whole. 

I think my Jets have a chance against the Bengals at home, but I'm not too optimistic about it. The Bengals tend to be the best team in football for the first 6-8 weeks. If they were playing them in the first round of the playoffs, I'd like my chances a lot more (sorry MM75 :lol)


----------



## Winds

Woke up to the sounds of my little cousin knocking on the door screaming about the Packers. Yep fellas we back. Bully ball season has returned. Let's get it...


----------



## Kevin001

The Jets better show up.......I hope they lose though.....my Pats might need help this season, never know.


----------



## M0rbid

Giants win...... LOL cowgirls


----------



## Kevin001

More great games this week.....Jet-Bills, Bengals-Steelers, Saints-Giants, and the Chiefs at Houston should be a good one. Can't wait.


----------



## millenniumman75

Bengals won!


----------



## millenniumman75

euphoria04 said:


> Were Cam and Olsen taunting too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taunting is an accepted part of the game, headhunting is not.


Yes, they taunted - it had been going on for a while.

Vontaze just went too far. He is suspended and rightfully so. He is not in a good way right now with the fans.


----------



## Kevin001

Pats looking good.....I'm so loving it.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm the Vikings might actually make some noise this year.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm impressed with the Eagles/Wentz.


----------



## rdrr

Kevin001 said:


> I'm impressed with the Eagles/Wentz.


Browns suck, Bears suck. I am not impressed by his performance.


----------



## Maslow

The Broncos defense is still strong. Time will tell how Siemian will do. He's off to a good start for a rookie.


----------



## Kevin001

rdrr said:


> Browns suck, Bears suck. I am not impressed by his performance.


Yeah but no turnovers is impressive.


----------



## rdrr

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah but no turnovers is impressive.


When they play a real defense, you will see.


----------



## Kevin001

rdrr said:


> When they play a real defense, you will see.


:lol


----------



## ShadowOne

Maslow said:


> The Broncos defense is still strong. Time will tell how Siemian will do. He's off to a good start for a rookie.


if they can start hitting bigger plays and scoring in the red zone, they'll be great. The running game's been really good. It'd be nice to see Booker open up a bit though, dude holds the ball like he never wants to fumble again lol


----------



## Kevin001

How about them Patriots........damn I'm so proud of my team. All we do is win.


----------



## nightfly

at this point the NFL should only allow the Pats to start one of their DTs at QB the rest of the year, just to make it somewhat challenging for them lol

jokes aside, i think Belichick has officially proven he's the best coach in league history (this coming from a giants fan)


----------



## HenDoggy

That was a big win for the Broncos. He had a rough start, but it Looks like simeian is coming into his own. What a great second half.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn looks like Denver will be New England's toughest challenge again this year......ugh. Damn them Broncos.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure who has been more impressive so far the Eagles or the Vikings.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Its amazing how consistently close to perfection that Patriots team and system in its entirety has been year after year now for more than a decade. Even whenever they are without Brady on that offense, that offense as a whole is still pure elite and doesn't look like they are short of anything. Kind of looking forward to see them put in Edelman as a starting QB. I wouldn't be surprised if they still cruise to another division title if they do lmao!


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like my Patriots about to lose their 1st game.....ugh.


----------



## thomas49

Kevin001 said:


> Looks like my Patriots about to lose their 1st game.....ugh.


No one circles the wagons like the Buffalo Bills!:kma


----------



## Kevin001

thomas49 said:


> No one circles the wagons like the Buffalo Bills!:kma


They trash they ain't going nowhere, lol.


----------



## Maslow

Wow, the Pats shutout by the Bills?!!

I'm watching the Broncos/TB game. Siemens was hurt at the end of the 1st half. Lynch is playing, now. He's not as accurate as Siemens, but as long as he doesn't turn the ball over too many times, the Broncos should be alright.


----------



## thomas49

Kevin001 said:


> They trash they ain't going nowhere, lol.


I mean since they fired Greg Roman they have beat the cardinals and the patriots. I don't think a trashy team could beat two teams of that caliber.


----------



## Kevin001

thomas49 said:


> I mean since they fired Greg Roman they have beat the cardinals and the patriots. I don't think a trashy team could beat two teams of that caliber.


They ain't making the playoffs.


----------



## ShadowOne

man. Julio Jones got 300 yards. Thats kind of insane lol


----------



## nightfly

so after today we know:

- indy is complete trash
- oakland is for real
- cleveland may very well go winless
- julio jones is a very good wide receiver
- the best two teams in the NFC last year are 1-3
- dallas should keep starting dak the rest of the season, even if romo is healthy (at least imo)
- steelers look like the best team in the AFC


----------



## Kevin001

Brady being back gives me goosebumps, can't wait.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady is looking good, we back :yes.


----------



## WhoDey85

Cowboys laying the whoopin on the Bengals in the first half. I haven't seen them get this beat around in awhile. And we gotta play Brady in NE next week. :O

Dak and Zeke look good.


----------



## thomas49

Kevin001 said:


> They ain't making the playoffs.


I wouldn't be so sure, but history is on your side in that prediction. Also as much as I hate to say it Tom Brady was looking pretty unstoppable yesterday although it was against the browns.


----------



## Kevin001

thomas49 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure, but history is on your side in that prediction. Also as much as I hate to say it Tom Brady was looking pretty unstoppable yesterday although it was against the browns.


Yeah they damn sure ain't winning the division and don't think they will get 11wins......probably not even 10........slim chance for them tbh.


----------



## Kevin001

Denver losing tonight made me smile. :grin2:


----------



## Karsten

Hows about them Jets? Looking FIERCE!


....RIP...


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> Hows about them Jets? Looking FIERCE!
> 
> ....RIP...


:haha


----------



## Kevin001

Brady's first home game back....I'm so excited.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Lets see how well the cowboys do against the packers and eagles. I cant wait but im also nervous.


----------



## Kevin001

Takeaways from today....

~ Pats are the best team
~ Cowboys are better than most people think
~ Panthers ain't making the playoffs


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> Denver losing tonight made me smile. :grin2:


I have a feeling they are going to implode and not make the playoffs. Raiders are looking good this year lol


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> I have a feeling they are going to implode and not make the playoffs. Raiders are looking good this year lol


Nah Denver will win that division, that defense will carry them.


----------



## Kevin001

Patriots starting to struggle....ugh. I'm stressing here.


----------



## Kevin001

I want to scream when I see a game ending in a tie, like wth....ugh.


----------



## nightfly

Kevin001 said:


> I want to scream when I see a game ending in a tie, like wth....ugh.


same here, but you've gotta admit, that was the most fitting ending possible for that game lmao


----------



## Kevin001

nightfly said:


> same here, but you've gotta admit, that was the most fitting ending possible for that game lmao


Yeah but if I was a fan of either I would be pissed.


----------



## nms

Cowboys Fan here and I will have anxiety next week when they play the eagles lol


----------



## Kevin001

nms said:


> Cowboys Fan here and I will have anxiety next week when they play the eagles lol


You should, its a huge game. So much on the line.....division lead, Dallas keeps #1 spot in NFC, Dak's job, the hype, etc.


----------



## nms

Kevin001 said:


> You should, its a huge game. So much on the line.....division lead, Dallas keeps #1 spot in NFC, Dak's job, the hype, etc.


I mean it won't be the end of the world because both teams will be 5-2 if the eagles win but I still don't want to lose to the eagles

I rather lose to cleveland


----------



## Kevin001

Denver is still the greatest threat to the Patriots in the AFC. I hope they lose like 2 more games.....pls.


----------



## nms

PHP:







Kevin001 said:


> Denver is still the greatest threat to the Patriots in the AFC. I hope they lose like 2 more games.....pls.


I think it's the raiders


----------



## Pongowaffle

nms said:


> I think it's the raiders


I don't think so. Pats passing offense can easily slice through Raiders defense like tofu. On the other end, Pats defense is potentially good enough to shut down Raiders offense on a good day.

Denver's defense should be able to slow down Pats offense enough, if not shut down, that they can go toe to toe with them with their own offense.


----------



## nms

Pogowiff said:


> I don't think so. Pats passing offense can easily slice through Raiders defense like tofu. On the other end, Pats defense is potentially good enough to shut down Raiders offense on a good day.
> 
> Denver's defense should be able to slow down Pats offense enough, if not shut down, that they can go toe to toe with them with their own offense.


Both Denver and Raiders have something to compete with the pats the other team doesnt

Raiders have the offense and denver has the defense. So the Pats may not have a challenge unless the raiders get the number 1 seed and pats have to play at their house


----------



## Kevin001

nms said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the raiders


Nope they are not good enough, young team who isn't ready. They should make some noise this year though. Make the playoffs at least.


----------



## nms

Kevin001 said:


> Nope they are not good enough, young team who isn't ready. They should make some noise this year though. Make the playoffs at least.


They have a better offense than denver
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

nms said:


> They have a better offense than denver
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But they won't be able to stop our offense so it don't matter. Nobody out scoring the Patriots in a shootout.


----------



## HenDoggy

I mean Broncos have experience playing the patriots so I'm sure the d can hang with the offense if they do make it to the afc championship game just like last season. I haven't been following the pats so I don't know if they got any new offensive threats but the key is usually stopping gronk, easier said then done though haha


----------



## nms

Kevin001 said:


> But they won't be able to stop our offense so it don't matter. Nobody out scoring the Patriots in a shootout.


That Bills game this week won't be no cakewalk


----------



## Kevin001

nms said:


> That Bills game this week won't be no cakewalk


I know, lol. We have to be sharp.


----------



## Pongowaffle

@nms

As much as I have been impress with their offense so far into the season, it still seem to be boom or bust to me. So far when they boom, they are decent at best. When they bust, they look very stagnant. Honestly I am not confident to say Raiders offense so far has been better than Denver's offense. Aside from Trevor Siemian being the weakest part of the offense, that offense as a whole is still pretty talent. Raiders I admit their offense has been progressing nicely and the most optimistic offense I have seen of them since their early 2000s days. If they keep up the progress with Carr, Crabtree and Cooper and also Latavius Murray, I could see them being an elite offense unit in a season or two. But right now they are nowhere near the level of Pat's offense.



HenDoggy said:


> I mean Broncos have experience playing the patriots so I'm sure the d can hang with the offense if they do make it to the afc championship game just like last season. I haven't been following the pats so I don't know if they got any new offensive threats but the key is usually stopping gronk, easier said then done though haha


They actually have very good running game too. Blount has been a big part of their offense so far. Especially when Brady was gone. But that would attribute to the defense spreading out to covering Gronk. Martellus Bennett and Edelman has been a big part of the passing game too. Again could attributed to most of the secondary focusing on Gronk lol. With Brady back, that are definitely going to revert back to a heavy passing offense. But that is a very difficult elite offense to cover as whole.


----------



## nms

Pogowiff said:


> @nms
> 
> As much as I have been impress with their offense so far into the season, it still seem to be boom or bust to me. So far when they boom, they are decent at best. When they bust, they look very stagnant. Honestly I am not confident to say Raiders offense so far has been better than Denver's offense. Aside from Trevor Siemian being the weakest part of the offense, that offense as a whole is still pretty talent. Raiders I admit their offense has been progressing nicely and the most optimistic offense I have seen of them since their early 2000s days. If they keep up the progress with Carr, Crabtree and Cooper and also Latavius Murray, I could see them being an elite offense unit in a season or two. But right now they are nowhere near the level of Pat's offense.
> 
> They actually have very good running game too. Blount has been a big part of their offense so far. Especially when Brady was gone. But that would attribute to the defense spreading out to covering Gronk. Martellus Bennett and Edelman has been a big part of the passing game too. Again could attributed to most of the secondary focusing on Gronk lol. With Brady back, that are definitely going to revert back to a heavy passing offense. But that is a very difficult elite offense to cover as whole.


Pats have not had any competition so I am not impressed. All the good teams are in the NFC


----------



## HenDoggy

Pogowiff said:


> @nms
> 
> As much as I have been impress with their offense so far into the season, it still seem to be boom or bust to me. So far when they boom, they are decent at best. When they bust, they look very stagnant. Honestly I am not confident to say Raiders offense so far has been better than Denver's offense. Aside from Trevor Siemian being the weakest part of the offense, that offense as a whole is still pretty talent. Raiders I admit their offense has been progressing nicely and the most optimistic offense I have seen of them since their early 2000s days. If they keep up the progress with Carr, Crabtree and Cooper and also Latavius Murray, I could see them being an elite offense unit in a season or two. But right now they are nowhere near the level of Pat's offense.
> 
> They actually have very good running game too. Blount has been a big part of their offense so far. Especially when Brady was gone. But that would attribute to the defense spreading out to covering Gronk. Martellus Bennett and Edelman has been a big part of the passing game too. Again could attributed to most of the secondary focusing on Gronk lol. With Brady back, that are definitely going to revert back to a heavy passing offense. But that is a very difficult elite offense to cover as whole.


Oh yeah. I think that why they are such an elite team cause when you think they are going to beat you one way they find other ways to surprise you. I also think one of the key reasons why Broncos were able to win the afc game last year was cause I think Edelman was out with an injury I believe. I think we did a good job of containing gronk in that game. But my memories a bit hazy...


----------



## Pongowaffle

nms said:


> Pats have not had any competition so I am not impressed. All the good teams are in the NFC


True that. AFC teams this year have been pretty disappointing. Baltimore and Pittsburgh have both been subpar so far. Actually thought the Titans are doing pretty well so far.



HenDoggy said:


> Oh yeah. I think that why they are such an elite team cause when you think they are going to beat you one way they find other ways to surprise you. I also think one of the key reasons why Broncos were able to win the afc game last year was cause I think Edelman was out with an injury I believe. I think we did a good job of containing gronk in that game. But my memories a bit hazy...


Yeah I don't remember much. I recalled Denver focused on stopping the Patriot's run game and pass rushing Brady. I just recalled Brady having a subpar game because of that. But it was a close game too I think because Denver's offense was pretty bad. Actually I think it was Blount who was injured right before the playoffs which was a big blow to the Pats heading into the playoffs. Because Blount was their lead running back.


----------



## nms

Kevin001 said:


> You should, its a huge game. So much on the line.....division lead, Dallas keeps #1 spot in NFC, Dak's job, the hype, etc.


The eagles will only beat the cowboys with pts from the defense or special teams

kickoff return for TD
punt return for TD
Interception return for TD
fumble recovery for TD

Eagles do not have a scary offense which has been proven the last 3 weeks.

Eagles


----------



## Kevin001

I'm glad I'm a Patriots fan. We the best, Brady is rolling.


----------



## nms

The way GB is looking against Atlanta is how the eagles will look against the Cowboys


----------



## cmed

Some damn good games today. Watched all of the Saints and Seahawks, which came down to the last play, then Packers and Falcons, which also came down to the last play. Quite the treat lol. Also good to see the Jets capable of pulling off a comeback like that on the road. I know it's just the Browns, but it's also just the Jets.


----------



## nms

cmed said:


> Some damn good games today. Watched all of the Saints and Seahawks, which came down to the last play, then Packers and Falcons, which also came down to the last play. Quite the treat lol. Also good to see the Jets capable of pulling off a comeback like that on the road. I know it's just the Browns, but it's also just the Jets.


I expect the sunday night game to be a nail bitter too


----------



## cmed

nms said:


> I expect the sunday night game to be a nail bitter too


Yeah for sure. I live in Philly (Jets fan though) and I love the atmosphere around here when the Eagles and Cowboys play. Great rivalry, both battling for the division. Should be good.


----------



## Kevin001

Let it begin....Dak or Romo.....legit argument for Romo now.

Edit: never mind its Dak's team.


----------



## nms

Kevin001 said:


> Let it begin....Dak or Romo.....legit argument for Romo now.
> 
> Edit: never mind its Dak's team.


Dak recovered and led the Cowboys to victory


----------



## CopadoMexicano

GO Cowboys!


----------



## nms

GO Cowboys 6-1!!!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Cowboys not making the Superbowl....just saying.


----------



## nms

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Cowboys not making the Superbowl....just saying.


we will see


----------



## Pongowaffle

They should probably consider trading Romo. Guy is aging and will not be the long term solution to Cowboys regardless. Especially with the way Dak has been playing now. A few teams now are pretty much just having an aging or declining QB as their main issue.


----------



## nms

Pogowiff said:


> They should probably consider trading Romo. Guy is aging and will not be the long term solution to Cowboys regardless. Especially with the way Dak has been playing now. A few teams now are pretty much just having an aging or declining QB as their main issue.


Exactly he has had chances for the past 10 years and couldn't deliver so it's time to move on. Last season we all wanted him to come back because he had crappy options


----------



## Pongowaffle

nms said:


> Exactly he has had chances for the past 10 years and couldn't deliver so it's time to move on. Last season we all wanted him to come back because he had crappy options


I actually have always been pretty high on Romo so far and always see him as an elite regardless of his bad playoff and health history. He was their best shot regardless of his choking history because he had that elite potential each season. Only difference now is it seems like they finally find a high potential QB in Dak. So he's dispensable. Yeah I think a few teams certainly could use Romo right now as a short term solution.


----------



## WinterDave

The Patriots give away their best defensive player to send a message to the team....

You were not going to resign him after the season but you could have kept him for the rest of this season and the playoffs....

You have the best record in football, are contending for another Super Bowl, and give away a Pro Bowl linebacker for a fourth round pick....

The Patriots are not a dominant team this year, letting Collins go could be the difference between another Super Bowl ring or not....

There is no way that this move helps the team except in the off-season negotiating player contracts....

Sometimes Belichiks ego and arrogance hurts the team....


----------



## AngelClare

Horrible football season for me. 

49ers are terrible.
Jets are terrible. 

The teams I hate most Cowboys and Patriots doing great. 

Anyone play FanDuel or other fantasy football games?


----------



## HenDoggy

Gonna be interesting to see who is at the top this week betweeen Broncos and Raiders


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Raiders I pray


----------



## HenDoggy

Pogowiff said:


> They should probably consider trading Romo. Guy is aging and will not be the long term solution to Cowboys regardless. Especially with the way Dak has been playing now. A few teams now are pretty much just having an aging or declining QB as their main issue.


We'll take him, although semian is playing pretty good right now. It could be beneficial to have that kind of experienced qb under center. But yeah, the choking might be an issue lol


----------



## Pongowaffle

HenDoggy said:


> We'll take him, although semian is playing pretty good right now. It could be beneficial to have that kind of experienced qb under center. But yeah, the choking might be an issue lol


Yeah good fit for Denver as a backup or a short term starter if semian doesn't work out. I think Romo still has a few years left on his contract. Yeah we'll see if Romo will choke in a better team. I always attribute to his choking back then to the Cowboys team choking as a whole. Their defense was pretty unreliable. Now it has been one of the best so far.


----------



## Kevin001

Matt Ryan is the man...wow. What a season so far.


----------



## HenDoggy

Pogowiff said:


> Yeah good fit for Denver as a backup or a short term starter if semian doesn't work out. I think Romo still has a few years left on his contract. Yeah we'll see if Romo will choke in a better team. I always attribute to his choking back then to the Cowboys team choking as a whole. Their defense was pretty unreliable. Now it has been one of the best so far.


Yeah, it would sorta be like manning 2.0 or something. Both at the later stages of their careers, still great starters(although manning is slightly better qb imo), prone to choking , and only have a couple years left at the elite level. It worked out pretty good for the Broncos for a couple years.


----------



## Dan the man

Will the Browns get a win this year?


----------



## nms

Dan the man said:


> Will the Browns get a win this year?


I hope not tomorrow vs my Cowboys:laugh:


----------



## Dan the man

nms said:


> I hope not tomorrow vs my Cowboys:laugh:


You had nothing to worry about


----------



## nms

Dan the man said:


> You had nothing to worry about


You know how unpredictable the NFL is at times lol


----------



## Dan the man

nms said:


> You know how unpredictable the NFL is at times lol


Very true


----------



## nms

Dan the man said:


> Very true


There should not be anymore questions about is Romo coming back

jerry jones should be like...NO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I wonder how many wins will the cowboys end up winning this season?


----------



## nms

CopadoMexicano said:


> I wonder how many wins will the cowboys end up winning this season?


No less than 12.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nms said:


> No less than 12.


that be nice


----------



## Kevin001

Denver is losing and I'm loving it. :grin2:


----------



## Spindrift

If Trevor Siemian were a sound effect, I think he'd be a resounding fart noise.


----------



## nms

Kevin001 said:


> Denver is losing and I'm loving it. :grin2:


Pats and Raiders will be the 1 and 2 seed when the AFC playoffs start


----------



## Kevin001

nms said:


> Pats and Raiders will be the 1 and 2 seed when the AFC playoffs start


As long as the Pats are first I could care less who is 2nd, lol.


----------



## Dan the man

I read the NFL ratings have been down this year. Sometimes I feel it's just too much over saturation: Sunday Night Football, Monday Night Football, Thursday Night Football, games in London, etc

I miss when it was just Monday Night Football which was usually the game of the week.


----------



## nms

Dan the man said:


> I read the NFL ratings have been down this year. Sometimes I feel it's just too much over saturation: Sunday Night Football, Monday Night Football, Thursday Night Football, games in London, etc
> 
> I miss when it was just Monday Night Football which was usually the game of the week.


And Thursday Night games didn't start until December

I hate roger goddell


----------



## Pongowaffle

Best Raiders overall single game performance I have seen in 15 years probably. That offensive line was very impressive yesterday. And against the Denver defensive line. Carr had so much time to throw in most plays. Murray was seeing some very nice running gaps. And that defense played great.



Dan the man said:


> I read the NFL ratings have been down this year. Sometimes I feel it's just too much over saturation: Sunday Night Football, Monday Night Football, Thursday Night Football, games in London, etc
> 
> I miss when it was just Monday Night Football which was usually the game of the week.


When they hired Gruden to commentate and the stint when they had Dennis Miller, I knew the NFL didn't give a crap about MNF from that point on.


----------



## HenDoggy

Sucks cj anderson and Aqib were out. They could've maybe made a difference but raiders played unbelievable. Murray was having his way with the Broncos. The raiders special team was good also. Having them return On the 5 yard line multiple time was not fun lol


----------



## Kevin001

Pats scared me for a bit but we got it done.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

go cowboys, seriously the banged up secondary need back their first string. morris Claiborne and some others. the defense still needs to improve..


----------



## Kevin001

Packers might miss the playoffs? Wow. They are looking awful.


----------



## CallmeIshmael

CopadoMexicano said:


> go cowboys, seriously the banged up secondary need back their first string. morris Claiborne and some others. the defense still needs to improve..


How about those eagles though, looking really good against the Seahawks today. We'll destroy the cowboys next time we play them.

Okay time for reality, the eagles are bad this year, no wide receiver help at all and the cowboys look scary good even though they have had a very easy schedule so far, aside from Pittsburgh. Why do the eagles like to hurt me.


----------



## AllTheSame

How bout dem Cowboys. I was surrounded by a few people today who were actually talking trashtalk about my 9-1 team....who btw, lost their only game by a complete and total dumbass who refused to go out of bounds who wanted to be a hero, and we lost that game by a whopping 1 point.

Who the *** is this Ezekial Elliot and.....meh.....you're all....just...WRONG....just go away and leave me alone.

I'm losing money....here....

this is not funny anymore.....my feelings been hurt go away!!!! The Cowboys, naaahhhh they'll never be superbowl bound. Right???


----------



## CopadoMexicano

CallmeIshmael said:


> How about those eagles though, looking really good against the Seahawks today. We'll destroy the cowboys next time we play them.
> 
> Okay time for reality, the eagles are bad this year, no wide receiver help at all and the cowboys look scary good even though they have had a very easy schedule so far, aside from Pittsburgh. Why do the eagles like to hurt me.


I still fear the eagles and some other teams because the eagles have a pretty good defense and offense. cowboys play eagles on jan. 1st again that game is going to be a nail bitter eventhough it will be the last game of the season.


----------



## Kevin001

People think the Raiders are a threat to the Patriots......nope not worried at all.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> People think the Raiders are a threat to the Patriots......nope not worried at all.


I think so too. As long as the Raiders offense remains boom & bust, I still don't see them as a top contender in the playoffs. Patriots by far are still the best offense in a consistency basis. Defensively Pats are still a top 15 defense, while Raiders are one of the bad ones.


----------



## Kevin001

These cowboy fans are ridiculous....its crazy around here.....f-cking madness.


----------



## Dan the man

Still wondering if the Browns will win a game. It's looking like they'll be the second 0-16 team in NFL history.


----------



## HenDoggy

Dan the man said:


> Still wondering if the Browns will win a game. It's looking like they'll be the second 0-16 team in NFL history.


At this point don't they just throw every game so they can get the highest draft pick lol


----------



## Cashel

How 'bout them Cowboys?


----------



## Kevin001

What a game.....I'm happy with the result, lol.


----------



## HenDoggy

That Houston guy was everywhere, he wrecked havoc lol it seems like it's going to be a tough road for the Broncos heading to the playoffs esp last 3 games.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Cashel said:


> How 'bout them Cowboys?


yeah! how about them cowboys.? Go Dallas! :banana hopefully they beat vikings on thursday night to clinch home field advantage come playoff time..


----------



## Cashel

CopadoMexicano said:


> yeah! how about them cowboys.? Go Dallas! :banana hopefully they beat vikings on thursday night to clinch home field advantage come playoff time..


Pfft, Vikings aint got ****.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

well lets see how cowboys do on sunday night....


----------



## Kevin001

I will be so happy if the Chiefs win tonight. :grin2:


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Should be a good game tonight between chiefs and raiders.


----------



## Kevin001

Pats sitting all alone in first place now.....yes, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn this game is getting good. These Cowboy fans been getting on my nerves, so its good to see them sweat. Lol.


----------



## AllTheSame

Yeah whatever Kevin lol. Prescott is feeling the pressure tonight I don't even think he's completed 50%.

Meh. Whether we're 11 and 1 or 11 and 2, that's still some pretty good football. 

And yeah I'd just ****** bench Bryant after coughing it up like that.

Anyway whose your team Kevin? I'm on the edge of my seat, can't wait to hear who it is lmao...

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> Anyway whose your team Kevin? I'm on the edge of my seat, can't wait to hear who it is lmao...
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


The Best


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> The Best


Lmfao, don't you live in Louisiana though? Not a Saints fan? Please, please my brother please tell me your not one of those fair weather fans that gets behind whoever is winning....

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## M0rbid

My Gmen... *tears* beautiful win. 2-0 vs cowgirls


----------



## AllTheSame

M0rbid said:


> My Gmen... *tears* beautiful win. 2-0 vs cowgirls


Your Giants are little girls in our division. Lessee, which records is better, 11 and 2, or 9 and 4. Wait a sec, your little ones are in second place in the NFC East, right?

Who's in first place in that division lmao?

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> Lmfao, don't you live in Louisiana though? Not a Saints fan? Please, please my brother please tell me your not one of those fair weather fans that gets behind whoever is winning....
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


Nah I'm a hardcore fan bro. Fan since I started watching football.


----------



## Pongowaffle

What a game from Leveon Bell. I played against him on my fantasy team.  

I am pretty sad they fire Fisher. At least let the guy attain his record of most losses in a head coaching stint before canning him.

And I feel bad for the Bills. Things were finally looking a bit up for them before they hire Rex Ryan.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn I love being a Patriots fan.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady 4 mvp? I think so.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

Learning to get into this, seeing as I'm a tomboy-in-training.


----------



## HenDoggy

ShadowOne said:


> appreciate the loss to the ravens lol
> 
> broncos are going to back into the playoffs if they can win one or two more games and tannehill hurt. o-line and LB's need some major work this offseason, but theyll have the cap space to work with. been a rough year, for sure


The doubt they'll win last three.

Why the freak do we always have the most atrocious run game ever. Need to acquire some free agents.


----------



## AllTheSame

CrystalGemPearl said:


> Learning to get into this, seeing as I'm a tomboy-in-training.


Awesome  This may actually bore you to tears, but here's some fun stats from this season so far...here's a breakdown the way I see it for the top two teams in the NFL right now, if you're intersted lol.

The Cowboys and the Patriots are tied for the best record in the NFL right now (11 - 2).

_*Here's why I'm a Cowboys fan:*_

Well, I've always been a Cowboys fan, but here's why they're kicking *** and taking names this year. They have the #2 rushing offense in all of football right now, and they have the #2 rush defense in all of football. Ezekiel Eliott is a beast, he leads the NFL in rushing yards right now and by a long, looong ways, and he's on pace to beat the alltime rookie rushing record, which has been there since 1982, ffs. Dak Prescott (Cowboys QB) is having an insane rookie year. His QB rating is just awesome, especially over the last few games. A lot of the credit for that has to go to the Cowboy's incredible O-line though.

_*Here's why I'm NOT a Patriots fan:*_

Sure, Tom Brady has an incredible arm, can't argue with that. He's 6'4", he can put the football anywhere he wants it, he makes his receivers' jobs incredible easy. He's passed for more than 60,000 yards in his career, and has thrown 450 touchdowns. He's who a lot of people think of when they think of NFL quarterbacks.

So....why don't I like him? Why am I not a Patriots fan? Why not go with them, after all, it's Tom Brady right? _Because he cheats._ Google "deflategate" if you want the whole story.

Tom Brady cheats by lowering the psi in the footballs when he's on the field, which clearly violates NFL rules. Following an investigation he was suspended without pay for four games, he appealed, and the suspension was upheld. Part of the reason it was upheld? Brady destroyed his cellphone, which had text messages that were going to be used as evidence. Yep, you're a cheater bro, and in doing that, you just admitted to the whole world you're a cheater.

It's absolutely hilarious to me that anyone would even consider him for MVP. Lmao. He's a disgrace to the game of football, to the NFL, to his teammates and to his fans. I would be embarrassed to be a Patriots fan.


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> So....why don't I like him? Why am I not a Patriots fan? Why not go with them, after all, it's Tom Brady right? _Because he cheats._ Google "deflategate" if you want the whole story.
> 
> Tom Brady cheats by lowering the psi in the footballs when he's on the field, which clearly violates NFL rules. Following an investigation he was suspended without pay for four games, he appealed, and the suspension was upheld. Part of the reason it was upheld? Brady destroyed his cellphone, which had text messages that were going to be used as evidence. Yep, you're a cheater bro, and in doing that, you just admitted to the whole world you're a cheater.
> 
> It's absolutely hilarious to me that anyone would even consider him for MVP. Lmao. He's a disgrace to the game of football, to the NFL, to his teammates and to his fans. I would be embarrassed to be a Patriots fan.


I can't wait for us to win the superbowl this year. Good times. :smile2:


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> I can't wait for us to win the superbowl this year. Good times. :smile2:


Lmao Kevin anyone can win the superbowl if they cheat, bro.


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> Lmao Kevin anyone can win the superbowl if they cheat, bro.


All I care about is winning. The cheating argument I don't care for. As long as them superbowl wins keep piling up. :grin2:


----------



## AllTheSame

@Kevin001 lol.....doesn't say much for the integrity of the game though, dontchya think? Do you think cheating is OK at work? If you had kids, would you tell them it's OK to cheat? Would you cheat on your girl to "score a few extra touchdowns" lmao?


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> @Kevin001 lol.....doesn't say much for the integrity of the game though, dontchya think? Do you think cheating is OK at work? If you had kids, would you tell them it's OK to cheat? Would you cheat on your girl to "score a few extra touchdowns" lmao?


You think Trump became president by playing fair, lmao. There are winners and losers in life that is all I'm saying.


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> You think Trump became president by playing fair, lmao. There are winners and losers in life that is all I'm saying.


Well I guess you and I just might have very different ideas about how important integrity is man....it's a pretty big deal to me.

One thing I've never really understood about people who think it's ok to cheat....even if the fact that it's completely unethical doesn't get to you...wouldn't the fear of getting caught at least be the one thing that stops you?

Anyways good luck to you I guess man lol. You and I have a very, very different belief system and probably live by very different moral codes. I always immediately wonder....if someone thinks it's ok for other people to cheat then what's going to stop them from cheating themselves. I tend to wonder, if they think that way about cheating, what other integrity issues do they have.....

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> Well I guess you and I just might have very different ideas about how important integrity is man....it's a pretty big deal to me.
> 
> One thing I've never really understood about people who think it's ok to cheat....even if the fact that it's completely unethical doesn't get to you...wouldn't the fear of getting caught at least be the one thing that stops you?
> 
> Anyways good luck to you I guess man lol. You and I have a very, very different belief system and probably live by very different moral codes. I always immediately wonder....if someone thinks it's ok for other people to cheat then what's going to stop them from cheating themselves. I tend to wonder, if they think that way about cheating, what other integrity issues do they have.....
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


Lol.....all I'm saying is my Patriots win at all cost. I hope you watch the superbowl this year.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

cant wait to see the buccaneers and cowboys game...


----------



## Kevin001

The Dolphins looked good with Moore, they have a shot at the playoffs....crazy.


----------



## M0rbid

lol @ dolphins. That organization is cursed. I dont know how Marino carried that team to SB.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait to see Tom Brady do his thing, huge game for us.


----------



## HenDoggy

Broncos going to wreck the pats lol


----------



## NoEgo

Giants fan. I commented on this thread at the beginning of the season, and I did not expect them to go 9-4 at all. Not only that, but defeating the highest-ranked team in the league, twice. That being said, I don't think they're going to beat the Lions today. The Giants offense was extremely sloppy last week, and the Lions are looking really good. Then they face the Eagles and the Redskins back-to-back. They're bound to lose at least one of those games, too. It's a divisional thing; those games are rarely a given. I think all they need is 1 more win to cement their status (not seed) in the wildcard.

I can't help but draw parallels to their 2007 season. I'd love to see another "NFC East Bowl" take place:


----------



## CopadoMexicano

cowboys and bucs tonight on nbc :banana


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> Broncos going to wreck the pats lol


We saw the outcome. :laugh:


----------



## AllTheSame

Man....oh man....I'm just glad I don't have to try to defend a team who's had half a million dollars in fines, has lost a first round draft pick, and has had their QB suspended for four games.....

all because of cheating.

Lmao. Let's bring some integrity back to the game.


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> Man....oh man....I'm just glad I don't have to try to defend a team who's had half a million dollars in fines, has lost a first round draft pick, and has had their QB suspended for four games.....
> 
> all because of cheating.
> 
> Lmao. Let's bring some integrity back to the game.


12-2......#1 in the AFC

Clinched 1st rd bye

Clinched division for the 8th straight year

Feels good to be a winner. :smile2:


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> 12-2......#1 in the AFC
> 
> Clinched 1st rd bye
> 
> Clinched division for the 8th straight year
> 
> Feels good to be a winner. :smile2:


Lmao!


----------



## millenniumman75

@Kevin001 @AllTheSame - you people down South. :roll :lol

My cats are back in the cage. :stu


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> My cats are back in the cage. :stu


:rub


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> :rub


Yeah.....well with a 5-8-1 record, at least there's always next year I guess lol. But hey, the Bengals might have lost the season, but at least they don't cheat to win, right @Kevin001 ? :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah.....well with a 5-8-1 record, at least there's always next year I guess lol. But hey, the Bengals might have lost the season, but at least they don't cheat to win, right @Kevin001 ? :grin2:


They don't win period (in the playoffs)....we win games without cheating won the last superbowl fair and square.


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> They don't win period (in the playoffs)....we win games without cheating won the last superbowl fair and square.


:haha


----------



## Kevin001

^^ :smile2: 

Anyways the mvp race is heating up, its wide open. 5 guys fighting for that spot. Dak, Elliot, Ryan, Carr, and Brady. 

Matt Ryan is putting up the best numbers but the 5 losses hurt him, Elliot and Dak are on the same team so they are working against each other.....Dak needs more huge games....Elliot has the numbers but will a RB win it?, Carr has a great record but will need to play lights out and win the last 2 games to win, and Brady has the best record (well tied) but he also needs to win out and play well. Should be interesting to see.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah.....well with a 5-8-1 record, at least there's always next year I guess lol. But hey, the Bengals might have lost the season, but at least they don't cheat to win, right @*Kevin001* ? :grin2:





Kevin001 said:


> They don't win period (in the playoffs)....we win games without cheating won the last superbowl fair and square.





AllTheSame said:


> :haha


Yeah, one thing is for certain. Their balls have always been inflated.


----------



## AllTheSame

Tom Brady is the only guy I've ever heard of who tries on purpose to make his balls smaller. Heh, well he doest have to try too hard apparently. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## WinterDave

AllTheSame said:


> Man....oh man....I'm just glad I don't have to try to defend a team who's had half a million dollars in fines, has lost a first round draft pick, and has had their QB suspended for four games.....
> 
> all because of cheating.
> 
> Lmao. Let's bring some integrity back to the game.


Integrity in the NFL?

A game filled with wife abusers, murderers, players with guns, and Concussiongate, who will suspend a player for smoking Pot but inject you with narcotics to keep you out on the field?


----------



## AllTheSame

WinterDave said:


> Integrity in the NFL?
> 
> A game filled with wife abusers, murderers, players with guns, and Concussiongate, who will suspend a player for smoking Pot but inject you with narcotics to keep you out on the field?


That was a very informative post, Dave. I'm sure everyone who read that had no idea. Thanks for enlightening us I, for one, am shocked. Wow. Just. Wow. I never, ever would have thought, Dave....

I think it's especially hilarious among the fans, when fans try to claim their QB or their team as the best especially when the cheating has been so obvious and the penalities for thier team and QB so incredibly severe.

Patriots fan: Hah! My team is the best we're going to the superbowl and Brady is gonna be MVP!! Take that!

Sportwriters: Uhm, you know Brady is a cheater, right? He was suspended for four games without pay?

Fans of other 31 teams: Uhm, you do know they were fined half a million dollars for cheating, right?

Random sportsbar owner: Uhm...you do know they lost a first round draft pick because they were caught cheating, right?

Patriots fan: Hah! I don't care!! We're still gonna win! I don't care if we cheat, we're gonna win the superbowl! You gonna watch them win!?!?

I mean, even when my kids were three and four years old they began to understand that it makes no sense to call yourself the best in the world at anything if you cheat. "I'm the best Skyrim player in the world, hands down". "Yeah, that's because you download cheats, you jerk". "Yeah but I'm still the best"!!! That makes sense to....who....lmao....

It is kind of funny though. It's funny to try to see them flail around and justify them as the best....because they can't do it. They either ignore all the cheating scandals (yeah, multiple scandals) or they deny it lol.


----------



## WinterDave

I didn't know that the New England Patriots have been the only team to have ever have violated the rules to gain an advantage in professional sports....

Underinflated balls and Spygate....

The Jags? QB did the same thing in a Super Bowl, and let's not even mention steroids....

You might have a point if they were still not at 14-2 this season regardless.....

The fact of the matter is that the Patriots have a very smart, talented, and hyper-competitive QB and coach who are willing to break the rules like many teams do for an advantage....

No one refutes that Brady is not one of the best QBs to ever play the game and Belichik one of the greatest coaches.... 

To be honest, I don't even think that I would like either one of them in real life for a variety of reasons, but I do respect their football talent and dedication to win....

Lots of people have the talent but very few the dedication....

It's not just a coincidence that Brady is in the shape he is at age 39....

The guy is a fanatic about diet and staying in shape, and Belichik has an equal dedication to the game....

If you want to criticize the Patriots, let it be for how hey just signed a wide receiver who had another OUI last week, passed out at a traffic light....


----------



## M0rbid




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Kevin001

You guys are hilarious.


----------



## M0rbid

Chiefs security caught choking his chicken.

http://nypost.com/2016/12/20/nfl-security-guard-fired-after-masturbating-during-game/


----------



## WinterDave

But this is the the good ship Lollypop, and I thought that only those evil New England Patriots ever cheated in professional sports.... :cry

"The NFL fined the New York Giants $150,000 and coach Ben McAdoo $50,000 for violating the league's game operations policy by using walkie-talkies on the sideline for five plays in their Dec. 11 game against the Dallas Cowboys.

The Giants also will have their fourth-round pick in the 2017 draft moved to the end of the fourth round after compensatory picks, with a maximum drop of 12 spots."

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...kie-talkie-new-york-fine-punishment/95670746/


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Next monday night its the cowboys and lions cant wait.


----------



## M0rbid

One of the worst officiating I've ever witnessed. Holy ****.


----------



## WinterDave

It wasn't bad officiating that cost the Jets, I mean Giants, the game....

"The Giants had their chances on the final Thursday night game of the 2016 season, driving deep into Philadelphia territory three times in the final five minutes down one score. But they settled for a surprising field goal on the first one, were stopped on fourth down on the other and intercepted on the third in the waning moments."

Talk about backing into the playoffs....

Good luck against Seattle, Dallas, and Green Bay.... :kma

Especially with a 3-4 record on the road....


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I get to see what Floyd has today.


----------



## Loosh

Weird having NFL football on a Saturday but I'll take it. Go Pats.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Another Pats fan....yes!

Aaron Rodgers is unbelievable. Brady being Brady and Matt Ryan is balling out. Crazy close MVP race. Brady still should be the favorite.


----------



## Dan the man

Browns finally win!


----------



## Kevin001

Welp looks like the road to the Superbowl just got easier for the Pats.


----------



## WinterDave

Where are those little New York b*tches now that the Giants *and *the Jets both tanked....

The Jets didn't lose, they were *CRUSHED!!

*14-2 with the AFC Championship at New England....

I hope the Raiders can play in the cold....


----------



## farfegnugen

Almost time for the Steelers-Ravens, the best rivalry game in the league.


----------



## Kevin001

Pittsburgh is a legit team, makes me worry a little.


----------



## HenDoggy

damn, we out


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure who I'd rather make the playoffs Detroit or Washington....probably Detroit.....Tampa Bay getting in would be sweet as well.


----------



## HenDoggy

ShadowOne said:


> i'm a little relieved. It's been a rough 2 months (assuming you mean broncos)
> 
> I think Siemian is overrated by bronco fans. He's pedestrian most of the time, and his stats against the chiefs in the first game dont show the whole story. Not being able to run the ball and having to throw to get any yards makes his stats look better. Booker shows promise as a change of pace back though (he's not a starter). Leading the league in 3 and outs is on Siemian and the o-line
> 
> I'm hoping Lynch gets to play next week. He's looked rough, mentally. And his deep ball has been pretty bad. But i want to give him a chance


Yeah, I don't think he's starter material but if I had to choose him over lynch I'll choose him. Need to see lynch play more to make a decision though. We just need fill some missing peices to become contenders again.

Who's goi to dethrone the pats? Im excited for the post season.


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> Who's goi to dethrone the pats?


No one. :laugh:


----------



## WinterDave

It seems like the Patriots are not the only ones who break the rules....

I already mentioned the Giants 'cheating' incident....

"After Elway “won” his 2 SBs, we found out that the Broncos had been cheating the salary cap by $30M. There was no way they could have kept both Elway and Davis without those secret payments. The League turned a blind eye because it wanted badly for Elway to get a SB win(s). We all remember the cry, “This one’s for John!” The league waited for Elway to retire before penalizing Denver. For the most egregious violations in NFL history; violations that are the only reason Denver won those 2 SBs, they were fined $950K and a 3rd round draft choice. 

In comparison, NE lost a 1st rounder and $500K for having a single camera just a few feet out of position for about 20 minutes. They lost 2 picks, $1M, and Brady for 4 games because they played outside in the cold. Remember, Indy played with deflated footballs during that same game, but received no penalties despite their long history of cheating.

Last year, Goodell tried to cover up Manning’s PED use and even manipulated the choice of refs for the AFCCG and SB. Those refs, Hochuli and Blakeman, had never allowed the Broncos to lose on their watch. A perfect 15-0. As insurance, the League placed a rabid Broncos’ fan as the replay official for the SB. You can Google the social media posts his wife was making all game. Don’t forget that all replays for the game were made by the booth and not the Blakeman. The game turned on a blown call.

Newton made a beautiful pass to Cotchery. Replays all showed a clear, clean catch. Despite that, it was ruled incomplete. On the next play, Newton fumbled. Not the fumble where turtled.

It doesn’t matter who the coach is in Denver. The NFL isn’t going to bend and break rules, or ignore incredible violations for Simien. However, if Romo goes to Denver, the cheating and special treatment will be back with a vengance!"


----------



## Kevin001

My Patriots are worrying me right now...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm that turned out nice, Brady should be the MVP.


----------



## HenDoggy

Lol at showing the disappointed lions fans


----------



## WinterDave

Houston at New England, and Pittsburgh has to go to Kansas City....

Sweet....

Hopefully Pittsburgh and Kansas City beat each other up, and then the winner limps into New England....

I just want to see Goodell have to hand Brady the Super Bowl trophy....


----------



## millenniumman75

Dan the man said:


> Browns finally win!


Even as a Bengals fan - and you took Hue Jackson! - I am glad you guys won a game.


----------



## millenniumman75

WinterDave said:


> Houston at New England, and Pittsburgh has to go to Kansas City....
> 
> Sweet....
> 
> Hopefully Pittsburgh and Kansas City beat each other up, and then the winner limps into New England....
> 
> I just want to see Goodell have to hand Brady the Super Bowl trophy....


I hope Pittsburgh loses. They don't' play clean.


----------



## Kevin001

WinterDave said:


> Houston at New England, and Pittsburgh has to go to Kansas City....
> 
> Sweet....
> 
> Hopefully Pittsburgh and Kansas City beat each other up, and then the winner limps into New England....
> 
> I just want to see Goodell have to hand Brady the Super Bowl trophy....


^^ This :smile2:


----------



## Maslow

I'm taking Green Bay. They're on a roll!


----------



## Kevin001

The Playoffs are finally here...thank God.


----------



## HenDoggy

Seahawks


----------



## HenDoggy

Pretty insane catch by Richardson


----------



## PineconeMachine

HenDoggy said:


> Pretty insane catch by Richardson


He had a couple amazing grabs yesterday. The touchdown catch should have been a facemask penalty though. :grin2:

Go Hawks.


----------



## Kevin001

Miami blew their chance to get points at the end, smh.


----------



## HenDoggy

PineconeMachine said:


> He had a couple amazing grabs yesterday. The touchdown catch should have been a facemask penalty though. :grin2:
> 
> Go Hawks.


Yeah that's what i was thinking at first with the face mask but as long as the refs didnt catch it >


----------



## HenDoggy

Can't wait for the packers to take care of business today.


----------



## HenDoggy

Holy crap Miami is getting pummeled. Don't need to watch this anymore..


----------



## M0rbid

odell pretty much embarrassed himself on big stage. That is classic choke act. He is fortunate Coughlin is no longer coaching this team anymore.


----------



## Dan the man

The Giants had always caught a lot of breaks over the years, the two insane catches in each Super Bowl versus New England and then they converted on a similar Hail Mary play the last time they played the Packers in the Playoffs.


So yeah lol don't really feel too bad for them.


----------



## M0rbid

Dan the man said:


> The Giants had always caught a lot of breaks over the years, the two insane catches in each Super Bowl versus New England and then they converted on a similar Hail Mary play the last time they played the Packers in the Playoffs.
> 
> So yeah lol don't really feel too bad for them.


Tom Coughlin. Giants went from somewhat conservative to extremely conservative with mcadoo.


----------



## Kevin001

Well all the games next weekend should be good except the Patriots game....but whats new, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

ShadowOne said:


> take no games for granted lol. But yes, please do destroy Osweiler


Yeah if the Pats lose it would be the biggest upset in decades, lol.


----------



## WinterDave

Other than the the fact that the Giants couldn't run, pass, or play defense, that was a close game.... :haha

Watch a *real* team play football next Sunday in New England....

Don't send boys to do a man's job like the Giants did....

Some players want to win, others just want to party with Justin Bieber....

Yacht's all, folks!


----------



## Pongowaffle

I am predicting the 2017 Super Bowl champs = Pittsburgh Steelers. 

I think they will pull off a win against the Pats in foxborough with a limping Roethlisberger. Beat the Chiefs. Then go on to beat the Cowboys in the Super bowl. 

It probably doesn't make sense, but that's my gut feeling.


----------



## thomas49

anyone playing the nfl playoff challenge on here?


----------



## PineconeMachine

Pogowiff said:


> I am predicting the 2017 Super Bowl champs = Pittsburgh Steelers.
> 
> I think they will pull off a win against the Pats in foxborough with a limping Roethlisberger. Beat the Chiefs. Then go on to beat the Cowboys in the Super bowl.
> 
> It probably doesn't make sense, but that's my gut feeling.


Pittsburgh's flying under the radar this postseason for sure. I wouldn't be surprised to see them make the Super Bowl.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope the Packers and Chiefs come up big this weekend.


----------



## reese444

god does anyone here remember Junior Seau? I just read about his suicide, his suicide note was just some song lyrics of a song I've never heard, but I went and listened to it and I'm sitting here in tears for him. omg


----------



## Pongowaffle

reese444 said:


> god does anyone here remember Junior Seau? I just read about his suicide, his suicide note was just some song lyrics of a song I've never heard, but I went and listened to it and I'm sitting here in tears for him. omg


I always use to joke that Ray Lewis shot and killed him.

It was weird. He seem like someone who had everything together.


----------



## Kevin001

That Kansas City game being moved bothers me.


----------



## Dan the man

Off topic from the playoffs but I was disappointed to hear the Chargers will be moving out of San Diego to LA. Also the Raiders may become the Las Vegas Raiders. Not liking it


----------



## Kevin001

We didn't play well but we moving on.


----------



## HenDoggy

Pats going to choke and I see The falcons winning it all this year.


----------



## HenDoggy

Dan the man said:


> Off topic from the playoffs but I was disappointed to hear the Chargers will be moving out of San Diego to LA. Also the Raiders may become the Las Vegas Raiders. Not liking it


I don't know, Las Vegas Raiders kinda has a nice ring to it. It reminds me of fall out new Vegas for some reason.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Anyone watching this Cowboy game? Packers taking them to school. Hope they can keep it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenDoggy

CaptainMarvel said:


> Anyone watching this Cowboy game? Packers taking them to school. Hope they can keep it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, cowboys can't get that offense going at all. I'm rooting for them though lol






This was so badass!


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Cowboy defense exposed as weak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Great game so far. As good as advertised.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

if the cowboys lose they still had one awesome season


----------



## CaptainMarvel

If Rogers hit that wide open receiver it's game over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

This is where legends are born....clutch time now.


----------



## M0rbid

gotta give props to cowgals


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Packers teased me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M0rbid

CaptainMarvel said:


> Packers teased me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you gotta admit tho they were fortunate Giants wr's dropped bazillion last week. That defense is nothing impressive.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

One of the great games. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenDoggy

That was a valiant effort by the cowboys but amazing proformance by rogers.


----------



## HenDoggy

The packers/falcon games gonna be insane


----------



## M0rbid

ooops all for nothing cowgals


----------



## HenDoggy

lol Broncos don't wanna trade for tony romo


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Prescott is the best rookie QB I have ever seen. But I never saw Dan Marino as a rookie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllTheSame

*sigh*

Stupid, stupid, stupid penalties for the Cowboys really cost them tonight. Too many men on the field. A 20 yard gain called back early in the game because someone in the huddle ran off the field and didn't participate in the play. All poor coaching....all coaching penalties. There were more than just those two....I didn't watch the whole game but was told there was another one. Ffs man. You cannot make stupid mistakes like that in the playoffs. High school football teams know better than to make those kinds of mistakes.

And 13 points in the first half is not, is not, is not going to win against Aaron Rodgers. You gotta do better than that. A lot better than that.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

AllTheSame said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Stupid, stupid, stupid penalties for the Cowboys really cost them tonight. Too many men on the field. A 20 yard gain called back early in the game because someone in the huddle ran off the field and didn't participate in the play. All poor coaching....all coaching penalties. There were more than just those two....I didn't watch the whole game but was told there was another one. Ffs man. You cannot make stupid mistakes like that in the playoffs. High school football teams know better than to make those kinds of mistakes.
> 
> And 13 points in the first half is not, is not, is not going to win against Aaron Rodgers. You gotta do better than that. A lot better than that.


Their defense is soft. If you have a 14th ranked D people like Rogers, Brady, Roethlisberger will send you home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllTheSame

CaptainMarvel said:


> Their defense is soft. If you have a 14th ranked D people like Rogers, Brady, Roethlisberger will send you home.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right. I was talking while I was watching the game with family, friends and I said "I think you can beat Rodgers even if you don't have an answer for him on defense. But you have got to score 7 every time you touch the football in order to do that". And almost everyone agreed with me. And yeah, eventually you're defense is going to have to step up and stop him.

But you also have to play almost a perfect game against him. Stupid penalties like they had in this game (three times over, at least) and dropped passes that hit you right in the chest (Williams)....those are the kinds of mistakes that can cost you a playoff game. Like it did tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like my Pats will be playing the Steelers next week....meh bring it. I was rooting for KC but they can't do a damn thing.


----------



## farfegnugen

Yeah, maybe Brady will get appendix out this week or something


----------



## Kevin001

I'm going to be so damn anxious Sunday.....good thing I'm off of work that day.


----------



## cmed

I've been wanting to see Brady vs Rodgers in the Super Bowl for years. It looks like it might happen this year


----------



## Pongowaffle

Looking forward to the Packers and Falcons. It will likely be a high scoring shootout. 

Pats and Steelers will probably be a low scoring defensive battle and Brady and pats offense eventually coming ahead and carving up the Steelers defense. But I am expecting Leveon Bell to have another big game against the Pats defense.


----------



## Kevin001

cmed said:


> I've been wanting to see Brady vs Rodgers in the Super Bowl for years. It looks like it might happen this year


That would be interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

This time tomorrow I'll be very happy or very sad. Hoping for the best.


----------



## PumpkinCheesecake

Kevin001 said:


> This time tomorrow I'll be very happy or very sad. Hoping for the best.


Brady's gonna kill it.


----------



## kesker

I think there's a rule that states the Lions and Chiefs will always falter in the playoffs. Too bad (especially for the lions who have had such fine talent the past 5 years).

tossups tomorrow but tough to win on the road in the playoffs so my money's on the home teams but if two teams can pull off upsets it will be the Pack and the Steelers. How's that for covering myself?


----------



## PumpkinCheesecake

kesker said:


> I think there's a rule that states the Lions and Chiefs will always falter in the playoffs. Too bad (especially for the lions who have had such fine talent the past 5 years).
> 
> tossups tomorrow but tough to win on the road in the playoffs so my money's on the home teams but if two teams can pull off upsets it will be the Pack and the Steelers. How's that for covering myself?


You should have just said you'll take the points lol. Both underdogs are +6.


----------



## PineconeMachine

GO PACK GO!!!!! Roast Atlanta!!!!!


----------



## Kevin001

PumpkinCheesecake said:


> Brady's gonna kill it.


I hope so. :smile2:


----------



## HenDoggy

i have falcons and steelers winning today. I don't think pats can stop le veon bell which is going to open the passing for them.


----------



## PumpkinCheesecake

HenDoggy said:


> i have falcons and steelers winning today. I don't think pats can stop le veon bell which is going to open the passing for them.


Bell will have fewer than 100 yards rushing and Ben fewer than 300 yards passing. Pats 31-21 you heard it here first.


----------



## Dan the man

Looks like another Super Bowl for the Pats. I always wonder what made everyone overlook Brady when he was drafted? 6th round draft choice, I think Toops didn't even have a rookie card for him because they had no idea what would become. It's crazy


----------



## Kevin001

PumpkinCheesecake said:


> Bell will have fewer than 100 yards rushing and Ben fewer than 300 yards passing. Pats 31-21 you heard it here first.


Well you got one prediction right. But thanks for choosing the Pats. Can never go wrong with them. :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

In Brady we trust......


----------



## PumpkinCheesecake

Kevin001 said:


> Well you got one prediction right. But thanks for choosing the Pats. Can never go wrong with them. :smile2:


Damn man give me some more credit than that Ben barely went over 300 and the Pats won by even more than I had anticipated! And yeah Brady is the man.


----------



## PumpkinCheesecake

Kevin001 said:


> In Brady we trust......


Hopefully the people who were saying Rodgers is better than Brady will never say that again. To go from the 199th overall pick to what he's been able to do (and still going), is nothing short of spectacular.


----------



## farfegnugen

Zone coverage against Brady is always the right choice.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

Let's hope the falcons learned from this


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Lmao

It should be a good game but we all know who is going to win.


----------



## PumpkinCheesecake

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Lmao
> 
> It should be a good game but we all know who is going to win.


Brady is my favorite athlete of all-time, but this isn't a slam dunk like last night's game. I was saying Julio Jones was the best receiver in the NFL way before everyone else was, and Matt Ryan is playing extremely well. If Gronkowski wasn't injured, I'd say Pats easily, but without him in there it should be incredibly close.


----------



## Kevin001

PumpkinCheesecake said:


> Brady is my favorite athlete of all-time, but this isn't a slam dunk like last night's game. I was saying Julio Jones was the best receiver in the NFL way before everyone else was, and Matt Ryan is playing extremely well. If Gronkowski wasn't injured, I'd say Pats easily, but without him in there it should be incredibly close.


Trust in Brady....trust in Brady....we'll be fine.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Hope for a high scoring shootout. Logically looks like a toss up. I am putting money on whoever the underdog is. But I am going for another Pats superbowl victory, even though Atl looks to have more offensive talent overall. But Pats are the pats. They know how to be efficient and pull off the big win. But I will be rooting for Atlanta of course to beat those smug Patriots.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm either going to be really sad tomorrow night or happy af.......#inbradywetrust


----------



## WinterDave

I went to the bank yesterday and all of the tellers were wearing Patriots outfits....

The liquor store was also mobbed at 3pm on a Friday afternoon....

I'm nervous but hopeful....

The real game is between the Patriots offense and the Atlanta defense....

Atlanta offense ranked 1, Patriots defense ranked 1....

Patriots offense ranked 3, Atlanta defense ranked 14....

Plus Blount has been MIA for the past several games....

They say that he has recovered from the 'illness' that he has been suffering and will be better....

He needs to have a big day, and the Patriots need to have long, time consuming drives that keeps Atlanta's offense off of the field....


----------



## Kevin001

T.O. not making the hall of fame....again is crazy, I've never saw anything this ridiculous.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

go falcons!


----------



## Kevin001

I bet all the Brady haters happy, whatever though. I'm so pissed...ugh.


----------



## HenDoggy

Dude don't lose hope, they can still come back.


----------



## AllTheSame

Patriots have the dropsies. Awesome to see Atlanta's defense shutting down the Patriots. Totally awesome game so far.


----------



## M0rbid

Butler got embarrassed... pure comedy


----------



## HenDoggy

Ok nvm....


----------



## M0rbid

a gift td for pats


----------



## M0rbid

missed extra point... bahhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## AllTheSame

This game is hilarious to me. Omg you can't make this stuff up. I know there have been a whole, whole lot of missed extra points since the NFL moved it back, but that is ridiculous lol. There is no, no excuse for that.

And yeah that onside kick worked out well....for Atlanta lol. There are very few teams in all of professional sports that I will watch...just to see them lose. The Patriots are one of those teams, and they're doing a great job at losing right now. Pure awesomeness.


----------



## HenDoggy

I wanted to see the pats lose but watching this is kinda sad. Not as bad as the Broncos getting demoralized in super bowl 48


----------



## AllTheSame

Jarrrett knocking Brady on his little princess butt was beautiful. Twice now. Omg.

I'd like to see both those hits again in slow motion.


----------



## M0rbid

belichick with conservative playcalling.


----------



## HenDoggy

Holy crap is Julio jones genetically engineered from some lab or something?


----------



## M0rbid

choke job by falcons d.... only the giants defense can contain them.


----------



## AussiePea

I don't really know what's going on but I think this is exciting.


----------



## AllTheSame

Atlanta needs to save face here. This is truly embarrassing. Regardless of how it turns out though this is one of the best Super Bowls I've seen in a long, long time. First one to ever go into OT, and there have been some truly insane catches, Julio Jones is just a beast.


----------



## M0rbid

congrats to pats. Eli Manning must be chuckling.


----------



## HenDoggy

There can only be one explanation for this, Kevin001 went and traded his soul for the pats win >


----------



## M0rbid

Kevin traded his soul to satan? lol


----------



## AllTheSame

Well, what can I say....sometimes, unfortunately cheaters do win lol.....

Not the way I'd play the game though.


----------



## M0rbid

Welcome to hall of fame, Eli Manning. Only you can beat the Pats in the biggest stage.


----------



## i just want luv

Lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin001

M0rbid said:


> Kevin traded his soul to satan? lol


Damn right. Omg **** all the haters. So happy. #InBradywetrust


----------



## AussiePea

You'd think only 1 player existed watching this.


----------



## farfegnugen

Brady's goat. Falcons with the biggest choke job ever. That's got to hurt.


----------



## M0rbid

Warriors choked
Indians choked
Falcons choked

whats next?


----------



## Limmy

M0rbid said:


> Warriors choked
> Indians choked
> Falcons choked
> 
> whats next?


The Falcons just updated their logo!










Who cares about blowing a 3-1 lead, how can you choke away a 28 - 3 lead?!?!?!?!

But seriously, I feel TERRIBLE for Falcon fans!! As an Eagles fan, I know how painful losing is. But omg! to be that close to their first superbowl, and to lose like that, not even getting a chance to control the football in overtime. My god, if the Eagles lost like that, I'd quit football for a year and become a Curling fan


----------



## sprinter

I would've been fine if Atlanta won but I started to get bored with the game, especially after that pathetic onside kick attempt, I hate those they almost never work. But yeah I started to wish for a N.E. comeback so Patriot fans can thank me later /jk...But now Patriots have 5 Super Bowl wins along with Cowboys and 49ers, the Steelers better get their **** together and win another one or someone's gonna tie them soon.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Matt Ryan lost them that game. Only a rookie QB takes a sack in field goal range with a chance to put the game away. That sack cost them the game. 

But blame should also fall on the coach. You're up by 8 and well within field goal range. Run the damn ball and kill the clock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

I'm still soaking it in. Feels good.


----------



## AllTheSame

Well, tbh.....I can be a good sport if you win without cheating. I really don't have any respect for anyone that cheats. There should be an asterisk next to his name, next to every stat, that says "Oh and btw, he cheated", and the same goes for Belicheck. Name someone else whose cheating has led to half a million dollars in fines from the NFL. _*Half a million dollars in fines.*_ I feel the same way about Barry Bonds and his home run record.

I'm still fascinated and kind of find it humorous how some fans can get behind Tom Brady (or Belichek)...and when they're asked about the cheating, the appeal from Brady that was denied, the cell phone that Brady destroyed when it was asked to be handed over for evidence....it's really amusing to me how some of those fans can try to justify it by saying "well everyone does it". Lmao.

OK, so everyone does it....so let's get behind the poster child for cheating, let's get behind the qb and the coach that are absolutely infamous for it. That's hilarious to me, but hey....whatever faulty logic or crazy reasoning works for them.....


----------



## HenDoggy

Someone should check on this guy:

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/someone-bet-1-1-million-on-the-falcons-in-super-bowl-li-020517


----------



## PumpkinCheesecake

We already went over this. Yes everyone is trying to get an edge, and Brady just happens to be the poster child for "cheating" because he's the best, and everyone wants to take shots at the best. And I also said in the other thread...


PumpkinCheesecake said:


> football is a game of warriors, and how much integrity is there really in smashing the **** out of guys repeatedly for entertainment? And by the way, with all the increased scrutiny I guarantee you that the balls were not deflated this year and what did Brady do? He's gone 13-1 so far with a bunch of undrafted white guys as his go-to receivers (short College QB Edelman, short Amendola, and Chris Hogan who the Bills let go of), including being undefeated without Gronk.


So he just made the biggest comeback in Super Bowl history (by far) with no Gronk, standard inflation balls, and his receivers making a bunch of drops. But for some reason people still want to diminish his accomplishments. And Bonds was an all-time great before he touched anything, yet guys like Ivan Rodriguez and Frank Thomas (big time juicers who were nowhere near Bonds' level) get into the HOF on their first try lol.


----------



## AllTheSame

I realize and remember we've already been over this but my argument still stands. To me it's the only argument that matters really so I guess we can just agree to disagree.

The only thing I'd add is he didn't get _*caught*_ cheating today. I think if either one of them, Brady or Beluchek could get away with it, they'd cheat again.

I actually got into a conversation with @*Kevin001* about this earlier and he literally said "I don't care if they cheat. Are you watching the super bowl Feb 5th? They're going to win, that's all that matters"....or something to that effect. Lmao.

There is such a thing as having serious integrity issues and losing the trust of the fans. I mean....let's be real....there are people that have integrity issues and then there are people that have *serious* integrity issues.

I'm not naïve enough to believe that just because he hasn't been caught cheating lately then that just means he's not cheating. I have more common sense than that and I'm not that gullible. I'm sure he's being watched, but there is no doubt in my mind that if either one of them could find a way to cheat again and (in their minds) not get caught....they'll do it. I have no doubt they would. That's pretty pathetic.


----------



## PumpkinCheesecake

AllTheSame said:


> I realize and remember we've already been over this but my argument still stands. To me it's the only argument that matters really so I guess we can just agree to disagree.
> 
> The only thing I'd add is he didn't get _*caught*_ cheating today. I think if either one of them, Brady or Beluchek could get away with it, they'd cheat again.
> 
> I actually got into a conversation with @*Kevin001* about this earlier and he literally said "I don't care if they cheat. Are you watching the super bowl Feb 5th? They're going to win, that's all that matters"....or something to that effect. Lmao.
> 
> There is such a thing as having serious integrity issues and losing the trust of the fans. I mean....let's be real....there are people that have integrity issues and then there are people that have *serious* integrity issues.
> 
> I'm not naïve enough to believe that just because he hasn't been caught cheating lately then that just means he's not cheating. I have more common sense than that and I'm not that gullible. I'm sure he's being watched, but there is no doubt in my mind that if either one of them could find a way to cheat again and (in their minds) not get caught....they'll do it. I have no doubt they would. That's pretty pathetic.


If you could take a drug that was relatively non-harmful that would allow you to make an extra 5-15 million/year for you and your family would you do it?






I'm pretty sure most people would take that deal, but maybe you're an angel after all.

_Staff edit_


----------



## AllTheSame

@*PumpkinCheesecake* lol, nice gif. Personally....my taste in gifs are a little different. I don't post gifs of naked guys, but hey I'm not here to judge, my brother. In response to your question about doing something unethical for money, no. I wouldn't do it. I wouldn't cheat. I think one of the things that some people with integrity issues almost always fail to understand is...if you're doing something wrong you're going to get caught lol. It's not a matter of "if" it's a matter of "when". Even if that little voice in the back of your mind that tells you it's wrong doesn't exist...the threat of getting caught is enough for most people.

Do I have to remind anyone that the cheaters on the Patriots got caught? Do I have to remind anyone Barry Bonds and so many other MLB players had to sit in front of Congressional hearings on how they cheated?

People with integrity issues (and imo this includes fans also who think there is nothing wrong with this) sometimes fail to even understand why what they're doing is wrong, they don't see right or wrong they just see a shortcut...a way to cheat, in this case, and they justify it however they can, using whatever argument, using whatever faulty logic they can throw out there. It's really kind of pathetic imo. I think how you feel about this whole issue speaks volumes about your own character. I think it says a whole, whole lot about who you are and the lengths you're willing to go to, to get what you want. Some people, imo, just don't have a moral compass though. They don't care about the shortcuts they take and they don't care who they hurt or how it reflects on their own character (you'd think that would make them think twice, but, meh, not always). Those are the kinds of people I avoid, like the plague. I tend to want to surround myself with people that have a little more integrity than that, lol....it really is that simple for me.


----------



## PumpkinCheesecake

It's not a gif it's a pic from a movie that you should be familiar with (your avatar). I've never actually seen the movie but I did see the scene in reference to "Silence of the Lambs." Anyway...

If you really had integrity you'd be like Gandhi and not comment on Brady or Bonds negatively at all. You just like to tear down greatness to feel better about yourself, and I can totally understand why.


----------



## AllTheSame

PumpkinCheesecake said:


> It's not a gif it's a pic from a movie that you should be familiar with (your avatar). I've never actually seen the movie but I did see the scene in reference to "Silence of the Lambs." Anyway...
> 
> If you really had integrity you'd be like Gandhi and not comment on Brady or Bonds negatively at all. You just like to tear down greatness to feel better about yourself, and I can totally understand why.


Lol. Have a good night, my brother. It's been....entertaining, and I got a few good laughs.


----------



## Kevin001

Omg what happened here? Meh good waking up as champions.


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> Omg what happened here? Meh good waking up as champions.


Lol, someone got overly emotional and sort of lost control. At some point, someone actually thought posting a picture of a naked guy, full-on frontal nudity, would help their argument lmao. It was actually kind of amusing to me.

I think it's OK to get emotional but I think it's important to remember to show a little maturity and restraint. But hey that's just my opinion lol...


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> Lol, someone got overly emotional and sort of lost control. At some point, someone actually thought posting a picture of a naked guy, full-on frontal nudity, would help their argument lmao. It was actually kind of amusing to me.
> 
> I think it's OK to get emotional but I think it's important to remember to show a little maturity and restraint. But hey that's just my opinion lol...


Hmm got banned fighting for Brady, gotta respect that. Lmao.


----------



## Cam1

I'm still in shock about what happened last night. I thought the game was over when it was 28-3 the way things were going. A comeback didn't even seem conceivable with how poorly Brady was playing, the receivers were dropping balls, the O-Line sucked, McDaniels forgot how to call plays, Gostkowski missed another big extra point, everything was going the Falcons way... then somehow they turned it on and wore the Falcons defense down. Incredible, glad I didn't turn it off when they were down 25.

Shanahan really ****ed up at the end of the game, not really sure what he was thinking not going for the field goal and passing instead. Falcons should have won but poor coaching cost them the game.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I was rooting for the Falcons. Bet money on them too. Eventually I found myself rooting for the Pats since I just want to have at least an entertaining and climatic ending. And just happy to get not only that, but one of the greatest championship comebacks in the history of pro sports. Legendary performance by Tom Brady. I think this seals him up as one of the, or if not the GOAT NFL players in terms of accomplishments and accolades. I am just happy to see a performance like that in my lifetime. Definitely one of the greatest pro sports performance.

Up by 8 and in Patriots territory and they are in run down the clock mode, no idea why Atl decide go for a deep passing play. They choked themselves with that one lol.



Cam1 said:


> McDaniels forgot how to call plays,


I always thought Josh McDaniels is an overrated coach.


----------



## HenDoggy

Sounds like Matt Ryan and company had "headset issues" during the forth quarter. nothing new lol



HenDoggy said:


> Let's hope the falcons learned from this


Someone needs to redo this but with Quinn or falcon owners reaction and Matt Ryan fumble lol



Cam1 said:


> I'm still in shock about what happened last night. I thought the game was over when it was 28-3 the way things were going. A comeback didn't even seem conceivable with how poorly Brady was playing, the receivers were dropping balls, the O-Line sucked, McDaniels forgot how to call plays, Gostkowski missed another big extra point, everything was going the Falcons way... then somehow they turned it on and wore the Falcons defense down. Incredible, glad I didn't turn it off when they were down 25.
> 
> Shanahan really ****ed up at the end of the game, not really sure what he was thinking not going for the field goal and passing instead. Falcons should have won but poor coaching cost them the game.


All they had to do was run the ball a couple times and then kick the field goal wtf


----------



## Kevin001

Yeah I'm still smiling. Plus we the favorites next year....life is good.


----------



## AllTheSame

Ahhhh....looks like the cheater who caused the biggest fine in NFL history (half a million dollars....yep....$500,000) is about to be on Jimmy Fallon. Tune in everyone!! This will be an interview you'll never forget!

"Uhm, yeah Jimmy we worked hard all year to chea...I mean, win our way into the playoffs. Our cheati...uh, I mean work ethic is the best in the league. We are blessed to have Tom Brady as our qb because he brings so much chea...I mean talent to our team".

"We look forward to next season, we already have our che....I mean players moving forward to next season".

Do your kids know you cheat lol? I bet they doooon't.....


----------



## HenDoggy

Pogowiff said:


> I always thought Josh McDaniels is an overrated coach.


He almost ruined us when he was the head coach in Denver lol


----------



## WinterDave

The Patriots won fair and square, and some people just can't accept that....


----------



## Kevin001

Just thinking about how much better the Pats will be next season makes me smile. Not fair to other teams but you think I care......nope, lol.


----------



## M0rbid

Just a matter of time there will be another Pat's cheating scandal.... lmao


----------



## Spindrift

So, the Seahawks signed Blair Walsh.
_
We broke him. Now we will rebuild him._


----------



## Spindrift

The Giants are making moves with no regard for human life. BAH GAWD, THAT MAN HAS A FAMILY!!!

Sad to see Victor Cruz cut, even if the move did make sense. I still remembering watching him blow out his knee and fearing that his career was over in that moment. He's 30 now, but hopefully he'll bounce back in some capacity. He was such an electric player.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Spindrift said:


> Sad to see Victor Cruz cut, even if the move did make sense. I still remembering watching him blow out his knee and fearing that his career was over in that moment. He's 30 now, but hopefully he'll bounce back in some capacity. He was such an electric player.


Wow that sucks. I guess it makes sense with Odell and now Sterling Shepherd seems to be on the rise. Gives me the same feeling when Falcons cut Roddy White.


----------



## Kevin001

Please let the Pats get AD......I don't ask for much but this would be nice.


----------



## Kevin001

Butler for Cooks would be bad for us.....we need to keep butler....our defense would be good. Cooks would help us but not for Butler.


----------



## euphoria04

Brock Osweiler. :lol


----------



## Spindrift

So, the Browns' draft picks for the next two years:

2017 - 1, 1, 2, 2, 3, 4, 4, 5, 5, 5, 6
2018 - 1, 2, 2, 2, 3, 4, 4, 5, 6, 6, 7

The beginnings of a dynasty or will the Browns find a way to Browns it all up?


----------



## Spindrift

We took the Bills' running back(s), they took our kicker. I guess it's fair play. See ya, Hauschka.


----------



## AllTheSame

M0rbid said:


> Just a matter of time there will be another Pat's cheating scandal.... lmao


Wouldn't surprise me at all lol.....in fact, I'm kind of expecting it.


----------



## AllTheSame

So Cleveland got Brock.....good look with that, guys. Hope it works out for you somehow but I wouldn't hold my breath. I was worried I might have to watch another Texans season finish 9 and 7....again, ffs. I'm tired of seeing our defense score more points than our offense, ffs....and yeah, something also has to be done about the Oline. But I was afraid I'd have to watch Brock again, this season, again, and watch him struggle with serious accuracy issues. Again. Accuracy is kind of a little bit important unless you're gonna run on every down, or just depend on your defense to score. God what an embarrassment.

Wonder if we'll get Tony Romo. It's gonna lead to some interesting conversations with parents, kids an coworkers because I'm actually a bigger Dallas fan than I am a Texans fan. I can be a fan for both....but this is just strange. I never saw this coming. I really didn't think Romo had much of a career left, at all. He's injury prone now. **** he's been injury prone for a looong time now. I just never saw this coming lol.


----------



## euphoria04

AllTheSame said:


> So Cleveland got Brock.....good look with that, guys. Hope it works out for you somehow but I wouldn't hold my breath. I was worried I might have to watch another Texans season finish 9 and 7....again, ffs. I'm tired of seeing our defense score more points than our offense, ffs....and yeah, something also has to be done about the Oline. But I was afraid I'd have to watch Brock again, this season, again, and watch him struggle with serious accuracy issues. Again. Accuracy is kind of a little bit important unless you're gonna run on every down, or just depend on your defense to score. God what an embarrassment.
> 
> Wonder if we'll get Tony Romo. It's gonna lead to some interesting conversations with parents, kids an coworkers because I'm actually a bigger Dallas fan than I am a Texans fan. I can be a fan for both....but this is just strange. I never saw this coming. I really didn't think Romo had much of a career left, at all. He's injury prone now. **** he's been injury prone for a looong time now. I just never saw this coming lol.


Fairly certain they're immediately planning on releasing/trading him. They just wanted the 2nd round pick out of the deal.


----------



## AllTheSame

euphoria04 said:


> Fairly certain they're immediately planning on releasing/trading him. They just wanted the 2nd round pick out of the deal.


Yeah, I actually agree, wouldn't be surprised if that's the way they went.

Brock's biggest problem imo is he's not consistent. You can't rely on his arm....sometimes he's right on target and sometimes it looks like he's actually throwing to the other team ffs. You never know which Brock is going to show up on game day.


----------



## HenDoggy

I hope we pick up romo. Even with the injuries I think he's our best shot..


----------



## Spindrift

Romo's destination has been down to either the Broncos or the Texans for a while now. I'm not caught up on either team's cap space or trade capital, but I feel like the Texans would be a more desirable destination, based on the weapons Romo would have to work with.


----------



## Spindrift

Early morning speculation that Jimmy G was just traded from the Pats! Taking bets! Where'd he end up? Did the Browns strike again? Did the Texans do a thing? Did the Jets wake up and remember they need to field a QB this year?


----------



## Kevin001

Huge pickup by the Packers.


----------



## Kevin001

Pats just got Cooks? For draft picks? Stop it.....its not fair to the league, Patriots might go undefeated next year. Offense got better, secondary got better.....game over. AD come on aboard.


----------



## Kevin001

If we can sign Butler back we'd be set. Gilmore and Butler are 2 top notch corners plus our safeties McCourty and Chung are legit. We'd be by far the favs next year.


----------



## Kevin001

We need to hurry up and resign Butler already.


----------



## Kevin001

Pats might be getting AD....fingers crossed. I also pray Butler stays with us.


----------



## Kevin001

Finally a Romo decision......didn't see that coming.


----------



## willtowin

Kevin001 said:


> Pats might be getting AD....fingers crossed. I also pray Butler stays with us.


I wish butler was with my Saints, but that's highly unlikely.


----------



## Kevin001

willtowin said:


> I wish butler was with my Saints, but that's highly unlikely.


I feel sorry for Saints fans tbh. You from Louisiana bro?


----------



## willtowin

Kevin001 said:


> I feel sorry for Saints fans tbh. You from Louisiana bro?


I used to stay in Baton Rouge, but I now live in Tennessee.


----------



## Kevin001

Hernandez commits suicide? Wow. That guy had so much potential.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like we're keeping Butler....yay!


----------



## willtowin

Adrian Peterson!! ⚜


----------



## Kevin001

Yeah not sure why he would go there, I doubt they make the playoffs.


----------



## Kevin001

Raiders should be the 2nd best team in the AFC now with Lynch.


----------



## euphoria04

willtowin said:


> Adrian Peterson!! ⚜


I feel kinda bad for him. One of the greatest running backs of all time signs a mediocre contract for a mediocre team. They already have Mark Ingram too.

I wouldn't mind All Day seeing some postseason success.


----------



## Kevin001

Houston getting Watson was a great move.


----------



## ShadowOne

the offensive tackle options SUCKED this year..but the broncos needed to address the position. Usually Elway picks best available, so it's pretty telling that he picked based on need. Ty Sambrailo seemed so good too before he got hurt his rookie year

Hoping for LB, CB, DT, RB/WR playmaker through the draft. I'd say more OL, but the guys they'd draft might just be worse than what they already have. Shouldve traded for Joe Thomas a year or two ago


----------



## IcedOver

Has Jay Cutler's no-enthusiasm affect been misleading? Granted, I've never had too much exposure to the guy, but the perception is that he's a glum, bored dude who doesn't much care about his team. It's understandable that he would retire as he didn't seem to be liking playing the past few years (and sort of admitted as much), but how does his attitude make him suitable as a color commentator? He must have more personality than he lets on.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so ready for my Patriots to repeat this year .


----------



## willtowin

euphoria04 said:


> I feel kinda bad for him. One of the greatest running backs of all time signs a mediocre contract for a mediocre team. They already have Mark Ingram too.


And a good quarterback. We will make the postseason.


----------



## Kevin001

Sure would be nice to see the Pats and Packers in the Superbowl this year.


----------



## Kevin001

Happy Birthday to the greatest! A young 40 .


----------



## Kevin001

So many Cowboy fans tonight....madness. Can't wait to see them lose....sorry them cowboy fans are just the worst.


----------



## Kevin001

Jimmy G looked good last night. If Brady leaves I'm not sure who'd I'd support. Probably still my Pats.


----------



## Kevin001

Bills giving up Watkins just made it easier for us to destroy them.


----------



## HenDoggy

Holy **** were going through murderers row this year.


----------



## Dan the man

The Browns worst to first in the AFC North?


----------



## Dan the man

Kevin001 said:


> Jimmy G looked good last night. If Brady leaves I'm not sure who'd I'd support. Probably still my Pats.


Actually Brady being out the first 4 games of last year may have been the best thing. He had enough energy in the Playoffs.

If Belichick was smart he'd have Jimmy G start the first 4-6 games of the year. Then go to the rested Brady. Brady would probably be able to play till he's 50 and probably get more rings


----------



## Kevin001

Dan the man said:


> Actually Brady being out the first 4 games of last year may have been the best thing. He had enough energy in the Playoffs.
> 
> If Belichick was smart he'd have Jimmy G start the first 4-6 games of the year. Then go to the rested Brady. Brady would probably be able to play till he's 50 and probably get more rings


That is positive thinking but would never happen lol. As a Pats fan I'm happy though....we will be good for years to come even without Brady.


----------



## maralb

has the steelers an oportunity to be champions this season?


----------



## rits78

Hey everyone,

What happened to the SAS fantasy football league? It was renewed but then deleted.


----------



## anonymid

rits78 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> What happened to the SAS fantasy football league? It was renewed but then deleted.


I just created a new league; see thread here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f22/fantasy-football-2017-a-2060809/


----------



## Kevin001

Its nice to see Fitzgerald still playing. He is an all-time great and he is chasing records now. I wonder how much longer can he play.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady looking good .


----------



## Kevin001

Edelman might be out for the season.......my heart. :fall


----------



## WinterDave

Confirmed.... :cry

"New England's worst fears have been realized. Julian Edelman is done for the season. 
An MRI on Saturday revealed that Edelman indeed suffered an ACL tear in his right knee during Friday's preseason win over the Lions, NFL Network Insider Ian Rapoport reported. The Patriots' Super Bowl hero will miss the entire 2017 campaign."


----------



## Kevin001

WinterDave said:


> Confirmed.... :cry
> 
> "New England's worst fears have been realized. Julian Edelman is done for the season.
> An MRI on Saturday revealed that Edelman indeed suffered an ACL tear in his right knee during Friday's preseason win over the Lions, NFL Network Insider Ian Rapoport reported. The Patriots' Super Bowl hero will miss the entire 2017 campaign."


Maybe back for late playoffs? We'll be fine though.....Cooks, Hogan, and Amendola will step up.


----------



## Kevin001

Stafford got paid......wow.


----------



## Kevin001

Pittsburgh got scary real quick....Bryant is back and they added Wilcox.....hmm.


----------



## Kevin001

The day has arrived.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow :crying:


----------



## cmed

lol

Jets... tied for first place :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Still shook up but we'll bounce back.


----------



## Cam1

That was a bit surprising. I thought there was a chance the Patriots would lose because of the roster shake up and all the hype surrounding them but didn't expect they would get their asses kicked like that. Teams will run all over their defense, especially if Hightower is hurt. 

Hopefully we've seen enough with this Goodell/clown bull**** too. It's cringey and embarrassing as a Patriots fan to see these people STILL being butthurt over the suspension, even after winning the Superbowl last year.


----------



## Dan the man

Can only imagine what the Patriots practices will be like this week. Definitely wouldn't wanna be there opponent next week. Have they ever lost 2 games in a row ever with Brady & Belichick?


----------



## Kevin001

Atlanta looks like they will be as good as last year.


----------



## Kevin001

A lot of good games this week...excited.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady is back . Looking good.


----------



## cinto

Baltimore is happy :eyes


----------



## Kevin001

Glad to see them Cowgirls get beat.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady is the GOAT.....enough said today.


----------



## Dan the man

Anyone see the 61 yard field goal the Eagles kicker got to win it? Longest in franchise history


----------



## Kevin001

Dan the man said:


> Anyone see the 61 yard field goal the Eagles kicker got to win it? Longest in franchise history


:yes


----------



## Kevin001

Pats defense was supposed to be good this year...it has been awful so far, better step up.


----------



## Kevin001

So pissed.....defense is so trash.


----------



## Kevin001

If my Pats lose tonight....I might catch a heart attack.


----------



## Kevin001

We won but barely. Wow.


----------



## caveman8

Why does Cowboys’ Elliott get a first down reaching to the 19 and pulling the ball back to the 20 where it’s short before he’s down? It’s not the end zone. If you run to the 19 then backtrack to the 20 you get it at the 20. A horrible call there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caveman8

Karma...yes! TD Pack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

So happy.....cowboy fans are so annoying.


----------



## cmed

I wanted the Jets to lose every game this year so they could finally get a franchise qb in the draft, but for Christ sake, they even suck at sucking! :doh


----------



## Kevin001

Wow there goes the Packers' season.


----------



## Karsten

What is that touchdown overturn call, lmao?


----------



## Kevin001

Jcos said:


> Atl vs Pats this Thursday.


Sunday night bro. I'm praying the Raiders win tonight though.


----------



## Kevin001

What a game, so happy Raiders won.


----------



## Kevin001

How bout them Patriots


----------



## HenDoggy

I give up on this season


----------



## Kevin001

Losing Hightower hurts.


----------



## Kevin001

We got the win but we so need that bye week.


----------



## Kevin001

Not going to lie Buffalo scares me.....they are legit.


----------



## Kevin001

:O We traded Jimmy G to the 49ers!!!!! Why?? Very shocked.


----------



## Kevin001

So glad the Bills lost....less stress for my Pats.


----------



## HenDoggy

I thought hell would freeze over before I ever say this but I'm glad Brock oswiler is starting this Sunday :lol


----------



## Dan the man

Philly Eagles about to be 8-1 and putting a beat down on the Broncos. They look more and more like contenders instead of pretenders.


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> I thought hell would freeze over before I ever say this but I'm glad Brock oswiler is starting this Sunday :lol


Still glad? lol


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> Still glad? lol


Not surprised by the outcome of the game. Meh, start him a couple more games then once lynch is healthy give him a go lol


----------



## Kevin001

Hogan out? Ugh I have a friendly bet on the game....we need this win!


----------



## Kevin001

I hope the Colts can hang on.


----------



## Kevin001

Game time! Lets go Brady!


----------



## millenniumman75

How many times do I have to say this?!

It's not Vontaze Burfict
It's not Adam Jones
It's not Joe Mixon
It wasn't Chad Johnson
It's not Andy Dalton
It's not A.J. Green
It's not Marvin Lewis


For almost thirty years now, the problem with the Cincinnati Bengals is the OWNER. He is the only tie among all the crap we have had to deal with. Mike Brown, PLEASE find somebody who can run your team!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I agree

The Steelers scare me....Brown is sooo good, unreal. Guy is still just 29. What a career so far.


----------



## Dan the man

Looks like 0-16 is a very real possibility for the Browns


----------



## Kevin001

My Pats looking good


----------



## Kevin001

Didn't think Dallas would get beat this bad...wow.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady has to be the front runner for MVP now...numbers are crazy and team is really clicking.


----------



## Dan the man

Interesting to see if the Eagles can make it to the Super Bowl. Very solid so far but they have a history of coming apart


----------



## Kevin001

Dan the man said:


> Interesting to see if the Eagles can make it to the Super Bowl. Very solid so far but they have a history of coming apart


Yeah team to beat on that side so far though.


----------



## Maslow

The Broncos sure suck. My 2nd favorite team was Green Bay, but with Rogers out, I'm pulling for Big Ben and the Steelers.


----------



## Dan the man

sword1 said:


> Out of respect for the fans the NFL should remove Jimmy as the owner. There has been lots of coaching and player changes, so there is no denying that the owner is to blame.


Yeah Haslam has no idea what he's doing as well as their front Office. The last good year they had was in 2007 when they went 10-6. They still missed the playoffs.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow what happened to Dallas...just awful.


----------



## firewatch93

Kevin001 said:


> Wow what happened to Dallas...just awful.


Dak isn't as good that everyone made him out to be.


----------



## Kevin001

firewatch93 said:


> Dak isn't as good that everyone made him out to be.


Sadly you might be right. :um


----------



## Kevin001

That matchup with Pittsburgh will be epic...Hogan and Bennett better be back.


----------



## Kevin001

Close MVP race like last year...Brady is the front runner though.


----------



## Kevin001

That Mitchell speech was nice.


----------



## Kevin001

Saints loss a heartbreaker


----------



## Kevin001

Poor Packer fans


----------



## Dan the man

Thought the Browns might have gotten their first win today. The Bills game was something else though in the blizzard like conditions


----------



## Kevin001

Wentz might be gone......Brady will win MVP by default .


----------



## Loosh

I feel terrible for Wentz, Brady should be MVP now. The Seahawks and Jags game got kinda nasty at the end, there were a few ejections and as the camera followed one of the ejected Seahawks, a Jags fan threw something at him, he was trying to get up in the stands afterward.


----------



## Kevin001

Seattle might not make the playoffs......huge game against the Rams next.


----------



## Kevin001

My Patriots need a perfect quarter to win this...fingers crossed.


----------



## Kevin001

On to Pittsburgh I guess


----------



## Loosh

Patriots played like dog ****. I'm so salty, there always seems to be one game like that per year where the Patriots come out dead flat and make a ton of self-inflicted mistakes.


----------



## Kevin001

Patriots vs Steelers game of the year....I'm ready....so much on the line...#1 seed, MVP race, pride, etc.


----------



## Kevin001

My Pats better bring it, such a big game. I'm so excited lol.


----------



## Cook38

I'm psyched for this one too. We'll have Gronk back, which will draw some coverage away from the receivers. That's a big part of what went wrong last week, along with all the stupid penalties. If they can stop Bell, I think they'll be ok. I'm also interested to see how Kenny Britt will fit in.


----------



## Kevin001

Cook38 said:


> I'm psyched for this one too. We'll have Gronk back, which will draw some coverage away from the receivers. That's a big part of what went wrong last week, along with all the stupid penalties. If they can stop Bell, I think they'll be ok. I'm also interested to see how Kenny Britt will fit in.


You like the Pats too? :O

Wait you're a girl right? :O :O :O

Lets go Brady! :grin2:


----------



## Cook38

I _love_the Pats. And nah, i'm just another dude who's way into football. But wow, a shy girl who's a big Pats fan sounds amazing, doesn't it? If you find one, you better hang on to her. And if you find another one, send her my way please 

Do you play fantasy football too?

Brady for MVP!!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Oh lol....yeah Patriots are life.


----------



## Kevin001

Yes! Game of the year!


----------



## Kevin001

Brady should have MVP locked up now .


----------



## Chevy396

Chiefs are looking pretty good. Maybe not Superbowl good, but they rocked the Chargers. Disrupted Rivers' 0 turnovers by 3.

BTW, I can't stand that it's the Los Angeles Chargers now. Qualcomm stadium is the only place where I actually went to a live pro football game. I don't know the story of when or why they moved to LA, and I don't really want to know, just to watch the Chiefs beat them until they're sorry.


----------



## Kevin001

Cooks got snubbed, should of gotten in over Green IMO.


----------



## Kevin001

Minnesota's defense is legit. Not sure who will win the NFC could be 5 teams.


----------



## Loosh

Patriots have won at least 12 games for the 8th straight season, a new NFL record .


----------



## Kevin001

Loosh said:


> Patriots have won at least 12 games for the 8th straight season, a new NFL record .


:smile2:


----------



## Chevy396

Patriots vs Chiefs in the Superbowl?


----------



## Kevin001

solutionx said:


> Patriots vs Chiefs in the Superbowl?


Not possible lmao...both in AFC.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Not possible lmao...both in AFC.


Haha, shows you how much attention I pay to football. I knew the Chiefs are AFC, but not a Patriots fan TBH.


----------



## Kevin001

Close mvp race between Gurley and Brady...but Brady is still ahead and should get it.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Close mvp race between Gurley and Brady...but Brady is still ahead and should get it.


I don't believe anymore that Brady isn't doping. Since it's the Patriots, the CIA must have given him a secret undetectable form of testosterone and HGH. Serves their propaganda purposes.

I'm mostly joking, but now that I said it it sounds more realistic than most conspiracy theories.


----------



## Kevin001

solutionx said:


> I don't believe anymore that Brady isn't doping. Since it's the Patriots, the CIA must have given him a secret undetectable form of testosterone and HGH. Serves their propaganda purposes.
> 
> I'm mostly joking, but now that I said it it sounds more realistic than most conspiracy theories.


Brady is a living legend


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Brady is a living legend


Exactly.


----------



## Kevin001

Trying to see who had the best season for a qb at 40...Brady or Favre? Favre barely with a game to go for Brady. If Brady plays well and team wins then Brady.


----------



## Kevin001

Still not sure why we gave up Jimmy for nothing...crazy.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady needs to play well to wrap up that MVP.


----------



## Kevin001

Cooks needs to get better, too many drops :bah


----------



## Kevin001

My Pats play Saturday the 13th...ugh I work that night :bah


----------



## WhoDey85

Andy Dalton-----Buffalo Bills Legend :grin2:

Go Bills!


----------



## Kevin001

Brady locked up MVP .


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Brady locked up MVP .


Until I can prove that he's doping. ;P


----------



## Kevin001

solutionx said:


> Until I can prove that he's doping. ;P


----------



## Dan the man

Bills first time making the playoffs since 1999! Broke the longest playoff drought streak in professional sports.


----------



## Citrine79

Dan the man said:


> Bills first time making the playoffs since 1999! Broke the longest playoff drought streak in professional sports.


I'm not a huge fan, more like a casual watcher but even I was blown away by the turn of events yesterday. The excitement and enthusiasm is really cool...hundreds of fans were at the airport in frigid weather to welcome the team plane. They are the talk of the town right now and I imagine will be all week long. Even the local news outlets were in cheerleader mode yesterday instead of being neutral.


----------



## Kevin001

Citrine79 said:


> I'm not a huge fan, more like a casual watcher but even I was blown away by the turn of events yesterday. The excitement and enthusiasm is really cool...hundreds of fans were at the airport in frigid weather to welcome the team plane. They are the talk of the town right now and I imagine will be all week long. Even the local news outlets were in cheerleader mode yesterday instead of being neutral.


You live in NY?


----------



## Kevin001

Brady, Gronk, and Slater 1st team baby!


----------



## Kevin001

If the Titans won today I would be thrilled.


----------



## Kevin001

Yes yes yes! Go Titans.


----------



## Kevin001

Rams need a big quarter.


----------



## Kevin001

So my Pats will either play Buffalo or the Titans....easy win no matter what yay!


----------



## Kevin001

Both offenses are so bad especially Jacksonville wow. That defense will have to be lights out for them to beat Pittsburgh next week (if they win).


----------



## IcedOver

I'm a Steelers fan, but unfortunately, I have no reason to believe that the hated Pats won't be representing the AFC in the Super Bowl. The only possibility is that the Titans somehow knock them off. I didn't watch it, but I think Brady only completed half his passes in their last game, so perhaps that portends him not being his best. For sure I know that we can't beat them, should we play them (and that's a big assumption considering how the Jaguars beat us earlier in the season). We owned them through 90% of their last game against us, but for some reason the Pats just do something to the Steelers. Some people call it a rivalry, mainly because they've been the two most successful teams in the league for the past 15+ years. To me, though, a rivalry consists of teams who are at least close to even in win/loss against each other. They _own_ us, so it's not a rivalry.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady, Ben, Ryan, and Brees have a lot on the line this postseason. Brady....undisputed greatest (close to MJ?)......Ben....be probably top 10 ever......Ryan.....hall of fame consideration and top 5 qb in the game today.....Brees.....top 5 all time.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight is the night.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Tonight is the night.


Patriots yuck!!  They're the annoying over-achievers. Need somebody else to start doing well. I'm with the Eagles this season.


----------



## farfegnugen

Enjoy your last win of the season, Kevin. The men in black are coming (crosses fingers).


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Patriots yuck!!  They're the annoying over-achievers. Need somebody else to start doing well. I'm with the Eagles this season.





farfegnugen said:


> Enjoy your last win of the season, Kevin. The men in black are coming (crosses fingers).


Haters lol










I hope we do play the eagles....easy win. :grin2:


----------



## caveman8

Surprised at Jacksonville after an unimpressive win against Buffalo. Not over yet but Steelers’ onside kick failed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Haters lol
> 
> I hope we do play the eagles....easy win. :grin2:


Oh, well, even if that DOES happen I have no team loyalty. I will be on ANYONE'S side who takes down the Patriots. It's GOING to happen Kevin! :heart lol


----------



## Loosh

Unbelievable ending to the Vikings/Saints game.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Oh, well, even if that DOES happen I have no team loyalty. I will be on ANYONE'S side who takes down the Patriots. It's GOING to happen Kevin! :heart lol


:bah


----------



## cmed

Congrats to the 2017 world champion Patriots.

I think I'll go to the gym that Sunday. I hear the gym is always empty during the Super Bowl.


----------



## caveman8

Loosh said:


> Unbelievable ending to the Vikings/Saints game.


Yeah - and the spread was Vikings -5.5. I thought the extra point still had to be kicked regardless of the clock running out, but I'm sure Saints bettors aren't complaining.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Look at the quarterbacks Brady has left to play.......laughable. We got this.


----------



## Evo1114

The NFL is going down the tubes fast. Coaching is terrible, players completely lack fundamentals (how freaking hard is it to tackle somebody???), officials determine the outcome of just about every game, most teams completely collapse if they lose one player (like 'my' Packers). It has just gotten boring. I think it starts with doing something about those Patriots to get fans interested again. Patriots (along with the officials) are turning off a lot of people. NFL fans are going to continue to abandon the god-awful crap the league is putting out there. The Patriots vs. Eagles or Vikings? Lol. Ok, guess I won't be watching the Super Bowl yet again this year. Eagles or Vikings fans might be interested to watch their team get walloped in the SB. Most people who would otherwise watch will not because the Patriots are so vomit-inducing.


----------



## IcedOver

Evo1114 said:


> The NFL is going down the tubes fast. Coaching is terrible, players completely lack fundamentals (how freaking hard is it to tackle somebody???), officials determine the outcome of just about every game, most teams completely collapse if they lose one player (like 'my' Packers).


I agree about the coaching and fundamentals. We have a good team (Steelers), but I feel they're undermined sometimes by lazy coaching and poor judgment. Tomlin himself admitted a couple months ago he was assuming they'd be meeting the Patriots a second time. Yesterday they were not prepared for the Jaguars, probably assuming that the Jaguars offense could be easily dealt with. They were wrong. Then he allows players to get away with talking about extraneous situations like their financial situation. Since Shazier went out, our defense has been terrible. Tomlin hasn't had a losing season, and that, combined with the fact that the Rooneys haven't fired a head coach in like 50 years, means his job is secure.


----------



## cmed

Yeah I think I'm good with sports for a while. The NFL isn't interesting enough to tolerate the overzealous commercial breaks and the NBA is too unbalanced and consolidated. 

Probably for the better. I could do very nicely with less distractions in my life.


----------



## IcedOver

Looking at James Harrison in a Patriots uniform made me throw up in my mouth just a little.


----------



## Kevin001

Feels good to be a Pats fan . Can't wait to celebrate win #6.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady better be ok for Sunday :bah


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> Feels good to be a Pats fan . Can't wait to celebrate win #6.


You know what they say about people who assume, right? They end up like my Steelers.


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> You know what they say about people who assume, right? They end up like my Steelers.


We good. :yes

Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> We good. :yes
> 
> Sit back and enjoy.


I will enjoy . . . the Jaguars in the Super Bowl.


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> I will enjoy . . . the Jaguars in the Super Bowl.


Easiest path for us in a long time maybe ever......no real qb to face...I'm loving it.


----------



## Kevin001

Today is the day!


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Today is the day!


*throws up*


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> *throws up*


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


>


I'll be praying your team LOSES.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'll be praying your team LOSES.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


>


 not hating! it's an easy win you keep saying? how's that fun to watch your team demolish everyone? close games are more exciting. Also we need somebody else to win for a change, they're just getting old. we get it they're good.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> not hating! it's an easy win you keep saying? how's that fun to watch your team demolish everyone? close games are more exciting. Also we need somebody else to win for a change, they're just getting old. we get it they're good.


Winning is always fun . I'm loving it :yes

If we lose I might cry. :serious:


----------



## Kevin001

I'm sleeping good tonight.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I'm pissed of the patriots always winning it they might as well just not have a season and just give them the rings. ugh


----------



## farfegnugen

James Harrison is no longer welcome at my place.


----------



## 0589471

CopadoMexicano said:


> I'm pissed of the patriots always winning it they might as well just not have a season and just give them the rings. ugh


same. They make me sick. I'm going to go throw up now.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> same. They make me sick. I'm going to go throw up now.


:haha


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> :haha


My Eagles are going to kill Brady. ):<


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My Eagles are going to kill Brady. ):<


Your hatred for Brady is so cute lol. It'll be a good game but we all know who'll win :squeeze.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope Brady can play at least 2 more years .


----------



## IcedOver

The two teams I didn't want in, are in. Oh, well. Even though they undeniably have asterisks next to their first few Super Bowl wins due to cheating, you have to tip your hat to Brady and the Patriots. Despite that, fvck the Patriots! I have no love for the Eagles despite being in the same state, but I hope they destroy the Pats.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> I hope Brady can play at least 2 more years .


uke

Also:









Just sayin', everybody I know feels this way right now. :lol

And Nick Foles is WAY cuter than Brady.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> uke
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin', everybody I know feels this way right now. :lol














> And Nick Foles is WAY cuter than Brady.


Who?............:laugh:


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Who?............:laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


>












:squeeze

Just embrace it my friend lol.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> :squeeze
> 
> Just embrace it my friend lol.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


>


----------



## Kevin001

Now people saying we cheated again.....come on guys lol.


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> Now people saying we cheated again.....come on guys lol.


I haven't heard allegations about this season, but for sure the first few Brady era SB wins should have asterisks next to them.


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> I haven't heard allegations about this season, but for sure the first few Brady era SB wins should have asterisks next to them.


Everyone saying Jacksonville was told to throw the game.....meh haters lol


----------



## Kevin001

I like the Alex Smith trade. He's a winner and doesn't turn the ball over. He's better than Cousins. Nice move.


----------



## Kevin001

Gronk is cleared .


----------



## caveman8

I think the roll continues and Eagles win in a blowout tomorrow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Easy win for the Patriots


----------



## willtowin

Kevin001 said:


> Easy win for the Patriots


Brees vs Brady Super Bowl would've been so much better.

My Saints aren't there so, go Patriots.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady wins mvp........yep .


----------



## Kevin001

2 hrs away! Why is my heart beating so fast lol.


----------



## Chevy396

The worst migraine I've had in years just broke after about 4-5 days, a couple hours before kickoff time. This is the kind of beauty in the world that makes me think there is a god out there somewhere. I'm ****ing exhausted though.


----------



## Karsten

@Kevin001's pants are so tight thinking about Brady in his underarmour.


----------



## Kevin001

^^


----------



## HenDoggy

Loving it so far. eagles doing work.


----------



## Chevy396

Looks like Brady forgot to take his "vitamins".


----------



## caveman8

A bad call by the Eagles going for two on their earlier TD. They’d be up by 11 now had they gone for one. Way too early in the game to be giving up points like that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh....hate being down!


----------



## Kevin001

Why am I being punished? Ugh


----------



## 0589471

BAM! I told you Kevin, this was THE year for the Eagles. I'm sorry buddy, but...it was just MEANT to be


----------



## thisismeyo

I was rooting for the Patriots, but I'm not even unhappy. That was a great game!


----------



## HenDoggy

I'm so happy the eagles won. It was a very competing game though!


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> BAM! I told you Kevin, this was THE year for the Eagles. I'm sorry buddy, but...it was just MEANT to be


Don't pour salt in his wound. It's not easy being a loser. ;P


----------



## caveman8

Kevin001 said:


> Why am I being punished? Ugh


The better team won. Not a fluke.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

caveman8 said:


> The better team won. Not a fluke.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Why was Butler not playing......hmm. But meh it was a good game.


----------



## IcedOver

It was funny that late in the Super Bowl, I heard over the loud speakers a song that was most famously used in . . . _Kill Bill_. Wonder if the music programmer was an Eagles fan.


----------



## Kevin001

We'll be back. Can't wait for Edelman to return.


----------



## ShadowOne

the Tide ads were actually super funny to me. Maybe not by themselves, but mixed in with all the other ones was good






game was pretty good too lol


----------



## cmed

Glad to see the Patriots and their fans taken down a notch. The smugness was becoming a bit excessive. Almost as bad as Yankees fans were in the late 90s.


----------



## IcedOver

Apparently the Eagles did a fake walk-through before the Super Bowl just to be absolutely certain the Cheatriots weren't up to their confirmed cheating ways and filming them. That's great.


----------



## IcedOver

cmed said:


> Glad to see the Patriots and their fans taken down a notch. The smugness was becoming a bit excessive. Almost as bad as Yankees fans were in the late 90s.


Yes, and it's also telling that the Patriots really aren't popular outside of their home fanbase. The team that has been the most successful since the NFL merger -- my Steelers -- has fans all over the world.


----------



## cmed

IcedOver said:


> Yes, and it's also telling that the Patriots really aren't popular outside of their home fanbase. The team that has been the most successful since the NFL merger -- my Steelers -- has fans all over the world.


I think how a fan base behaves has a lot of say in how well they're received by the rest of the country. When the Steelers, Spurs, and St. Louis Cardinals win, their fans celebrate tastefully. When the Patriots, Lakers, and Yankees win, their fans talk so much trash you'd think it were them out there running those routes.


----------



## Kevin001

Rams are going to be right up there with the Eagles next year. Talib and Peters? Sheesh. Hope we can nab Sherman.


----------



## Kevin001

We all know the AFC will come down to Pittsburgh and New England again. The NFC will be rough....Rams adding the corners, Eagles adding Bennett, Saints with be there, and the Vikings is likely adding Cousins? Yikes look out.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder who is going to pick up Jordy? We'll take him.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure what my Patriots are doing! Rams might be the favorites now....no weakness really.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope my Pats can pick up Dez.


----------



## Kevin001

Patriots did good and so did Atlanta with the Ridley pickup.


----------



## cmed

cmed said:


> I wanted the Jets to lose every game this year so they could finally get a franchise qb in the draft, but for Christ sake, they even suck at sucking! :doh


I think we finally got our guy. Thanks Cleveland! :lol


----------



## Kevin001

The GOAT turned 41!


----------



## Kevin001

Brady looked great last night.


----------



## Kevin001

Aaron Rodgers got NBA money lol, good for him.


----------



## IcedOver

With this new contract, it's time for more Aaron Rodgers gushing. On ESPN this morning, the First Take guys were saying how he's the best quarterback they've ever seen. Really?!? Is Rodgers _that _good? His TD/INT ratio is great, but does he have the sample size to say he's the best ever? I'm not buying it. It's hard to say who is the best ever because QB play has changed over the years; they used to call their own plays more.


----------



## andy0128

Kaepernicks claim of nfl collision against him will now go to court.


----------



## Evo1114

'The best ever' argument is completely pointless. You have to take into consideration the surrounding talent (Joe Montana), the system (Tom Brady), the coaching (Brady, again/Marino), the era/style of play (Johnny Unitas), etc. Rodgers is REALLY, REALLY, REALLY good and that's good enough for me. I think last year proved how valuable he is. 

On that same topic...

With the start of the NFL season upcoming, for some reason this is the MOST optimistic I've been about the Packers chances in quite some time.


----------



## Kevin001

In Brady we trust! 1 down 15 to go .


----------



## Maslow

The Broncos would be good if Keenum would stop throwing the ball to the other team.


----------



## Kevin001

48pts through 3 quarters! The lions should feel embarrassed. Not as bad as the Bills but close.


----------



## cmed

I'm excited about Darnold. I don't think I've ever seen someone throw the ball like that in a Jets jersey. It's almost kind of weird to see.


----------



## Karsten

Definitely feel bad about the Lions today. They looked dreadful. Darnold is going to be fun to watch in the upcoming seasons - I just hope people don't have their expectations too high for this one.


----------



## Kevin001

cmed said:


> I'm excited about Darnold. I don't think I've ever seen someone throw the ball like that in a Jets jersey. It's almost kind of weird to see.


Yeah Jets might make some noise once Brady retires .


----------



## cmed

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah Jets might make some noise once Brady retires .


The future looks pretty good if he lives up to his potential and isn't mismanaged. He's only 21 so we have plenty of time to wait out Brady lol.


----------



## Kevin001

cmed said:


> The future looks pretty good if he lives up to his potential and isn't mismanaged. He's only 21 so we have plenty of time to wait out Brady lol.


True


----------



## Kevin001

Sad day sigh


----------



## Maslow

The Broncos won today, but they still have a long ways to go before they can be considered a "good" team. Their problem is, they don't have any great running backs and their quarterback isn't great. They have a mediocre offence that looks good sometimes, but rarely great.


----------



## 0589471

Happy my Eagles beat Atlanta but whaaaat is with losing to the freaking buccaneers lmao


----------



## ShadowOne

Maslow said:


> The Broncos won today, but they still have a long ways to go before they can be considered a "good" team. Their problem is, they don't have any great running backs and their quarterback isn't great. They have a mediocre offence that looks good sometimes, but rarely great.


Phillip Lindsey and Freeman will be a great thunder and lightning. They just have a lot to learn. Freeman looked a little faster during preseason, but i'm still hopeful. the o-line wasn't great early in the game with run blocking

Agree Case isnt this super clear starter that they make him out to be, but im so glad its not that siemian/paxton travesty (second worst situation we've had. nothings worse than kyle orton)

My main problem with the offense...DT. dudes done. Sutton, Hamilton, and Patrick should be taking the field instead (as long as they can stop making amazing catches, but being out of bounds by a tippy toe lol)

The first half of the game was pretty awful, but at least they can win and not let things snowball. We'll see when they play tougher teams


----------



## komorikun

Brain damage.


----------



## Karsten

Good to know the Jets are still the Jets. I can lower my expectations severely moving forward.


----------



## Maslow

ShadowOne said:


> Phillip Lindsey and Freeman will be a great thunder and lightning. They just have a lot to learn. Freeman looked a little faster during preseason, but i'm still hopeful. the o-line wasn't great early in the game with run blocking
> 
> Agree Case isnt this super clear starter that they make him out to be, but im so glad its not that siemian/paxton travesty (second worst situation we've had. nothings worse than kyle orton)
> 
> My main problem with the offense...DT. dudes done. Sutton, Hamilton, and Patrick should be taking the field instead (as long as they can stop making amazing catches, but being out of bounds by a tippy toe lol)
> 
> The first half of the game was pretty awful, but at least they can win and not let things snowball. We'll see when they play tougher teams


Lindsay is looking really good, but he's small. He's not going to overpower anyone, that's for sure. I had high hopes for Freeman, but he's not all that strong for a running back.

But... they looked better yesterday than they did last week. If they continue to improve, who knows?


----------



## millenniumman75

I am still getting over the fact that my Bengals were on TV this past week.......and actually WON!
2-0; there is a glimmer of hope.


This is the 30th year since the Cardiac Cats have been to the Super Bowl :doh.


----------



## IcedOver

Man, the Steelers look like sh!t this year. I think the core problem comes down to poor coaching, particularly a head coach who is too soft and is allowing these young (and some not-so-young) man-children to behave like their immature selves when they're on the job. They're undisciplined, emotional, and sloppy, and it shows in both the number of penalties they're getting as well as sideline tirades because they're not getting the ball. The defense flat-out sucks, the offense hasn't dominated so far this year, and the general feeling within and about the team has taken a hit due to the crap with Bell (which is Bell's fault, of course).

Tomlin talks a good game at meaningless press conferences, but something's not right in his relationship to the team. His assumption last year that we would be facing the Patriots a second time drew a lot of criticism, and had to have been a factor in the Steelers looking past Jacksonville. Even though Tomlin has never had a losing season and the Rooneys haven't fired a head coach since the 1960s, it might be time to look at that option if things don't improve.


----------



## Kevin001

My Patriots suck right now...hard to see.


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> My Patriots suck right now...hard to see.


They'll probably still at least make it to the Super Bowl. That's just the way they roll. Not that I want that to happen, of course. They are able to overcome whatever internal issues, head trips, or immature man-children players they have (and the reported rift between Brady and Belichick I'm sure is just sensationalism). That's because they have good coaching and a no-nonsense attitude. My Steelers do not have that currently.


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> They'll probably still at least make it to the Super Bowl. That's just the way they roll. Not that I want that to happen, of course. They are able to overcome whatever internal issues, head trips, or immature man-children players they have (and the reported rift between Brady and Belichick I'm sure is just sensationalism). That's because they have good coaching and a no-nonsense attitude. My Steelers do not have that currently.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> Fingers crossed.


Of course the caveat is that the Patriots are in a really bad division, so they're guaranteed 4-6 wins right off the bat. I'd like to know how they would have fared over the years in a difficult division. I guarantee they'd be sporting significantly less than five rings. The division looks more competitive this year than in the past, so who knows? I hope they go down.


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> Of course the caveat is that the Patriots are in a really bad division, so they're guaranteed 4-6 wins right off the bat. I'd like to know how they would have fared over the years in a difficult division. I guarantee they'd be sporting significantly less than five rings. The division looks more competitive this year than in the past, so who knows? I hope they go down.


Season on the line against Miami Sunday...do or die.


----------



## 0589471

My boyyyyys. Beat the Colts. Relief.


----------



## Chevy396

Holy ****, how about that new Chiefs quarterback? Already broke the record for touchdown passes, even beat Brady.

I think were gonna go all the way this year. And I don't mean with the cheerleaders.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ yeah yeah


----------



## Kevin001

Its a good day .


----------



## IcedOver

Man, the Steelers are just dreadful in all phases. It sucks. A losing season is a very real possibility, and the idea of making the playoffs a far-off fantasy. They haven't had a losing season since I started caring about them in 2004/2005 (when Ben joined). Pro football is the only sport I follow, and it's pretty fascinating to watch how some teams go up and others go down. The modern Steelers had a great run and some amazing players, but as they've gone, so has the team's ability to have that convincing, dominating presence in the regular and post-season. Antonio Brown may be able to make the occasional "splash play," but his infantile, me-first attitude marks him as quite separate from someone like Hines Ward. Le'Veon Bell, who is not a Steeler at the moment, is in the same situation -- big plays, but doesn't even have a tenth of the character of Jerome Bettis.

Oh, well.


----------



## Kevin001

My Patriots are explosive! We'll be fine . Brady got 500 TD tonight!


----------



## Kevin001

We're back .


----------



## Kevin001

We have 3 of the top 10 greatest quarterbacks to ever play still playing....Brady, Brees, and Rodgers .


----------



## Kevin001

My patriots need to be a little sharper on both sides of the ball...hope Sony is ok. The Rams look great...Gurley and Donald are MVP candidates. My MVP list......

1) Mahomes
2) Gurley
3) Brees 
4) Donald
5) Thielen 

Rivers and Hill are up there too.


----------



## Nekobasu

Green Bay needs to quit sucking this year. I live in Maine but I am a Green Bay fan. The cheese stands alone.


----------



## Kevin001

A win is a win .


----------



## WhoDey85

I got Pat Mahomes in my dynasty football league


----------



## Maslow

I see no reason to watch the Broncos. They suck.


----------



## Kevin001

The Saints are for real! Brees might be MVP...him and Mahomes right now.


----------



## Maslow

:lol The Broncos could have won, but Brandon McManus missed a 51 yard field goal! :haha

Glad I didn't waste my time watching the game.


----------



## ShadowOne

Maslow said:


> :lol The Broncos could have won, but Brandon McManus missed a 51 yard field goal! :haha
> 
> Glad I didn't waste my time watching the game.


yea, i'm only watching games if i'm literally doing nothing. Chad kelly was my one hope for this season to see if we had some diamond in the rough lol.

But..maybe we'll get a first round QB next year, and there will be a couple good coaches available i think. DeFilippo, mainly. Maybe we could pry Jim Harbough from college lol. and people always say mike tomlin/john harbaugh could be let go and i'd take them in a heartbeat.

and add people on o-line...and cornerbacks..and maybe a MLB...and safety...ugh


----------



## Kevin001

My Patriots are doing well but we need to get healthy.


----------



## Maslow

ShadowOne said:


> yea, i'm only watching games if i'm literally doing nothing. Chad kelly was my one hope for this season to see if we had some diamond in the rough lol.
> 
> But..maybe we'll get a first round QB next year, and there will be a couple good coaches available i think. DeFilippo, mainly. Maybe we could pry Jim Harbough from college lol. and people always say mike tomlin/john harbaugh could be let go and i'd take them in a heartbeat.
> 
> and add people on o-line...and cornerbacks..and maybe a MLB...and safety...ugh


I felt the same way about Kelly. He showed signs of great potential, but then he turned out to be a turd instead of a "diamond in the rough." There's really nobody on the Broncos' offense worth watching.

I think the Broncos have a management problem. Maybe it's time to admit that John Elway doesn't have what it takes to manage a team.


----------



## Kevin001

Big Ben is one of the greatest for a reason.......4th best QB in the game today....Brady, Rodgers, Brees, Ben.


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> Big Ben is one of the greatest for a reason.......4th best QB in the game today....Brady, Rodgers, Brees, Ben.


I agree, but I'm a Pittsburgher. Most don't put him in the upper echelons, possibly because of his personal behavior a few years ago. That's a sore spot even for us fans, but he's not the same person today. I just hope that the Steelers don't look at that game as anything but an anomaly, and don't become over confident. They knocked the Panthers back on their heels, and the Panthers couldn't recover. You can't do that to the Patriots, who are the Steelers' _bete noire_.


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> I agree, but I'm a Pittsburgher. Most don't put him in the upper echelons, possibly because of his personal behavior a few years ago. That's a sore spot even for us fans, but he's not the same person today. I just hope that the Steelers don't look at that game as anything but an anomaly, and don't become over confident. They knocked the Panthers back on their heels, and the Panthers couldn't recover. You can't do that to the Patriots, who are the Steelers' _bete noire_.


I think he's better than Aikman but below Elway .


----------



## Kevin001

Tough year sigh


----------



## ShadowOne

Broncos ****ing suck

edit: they won but...they still suck. especially the pass offense and the pass defense. They have a favorable schedule other than the Steelers next week, but i think all that will do is hurt their draft position


----------



## Kevin001

Wow!


----------



## nightfly

if that game was a Super Bowl preview, i would have absolutely no objections :eek


----------



## ShadowOne

the game was fun, but..i dunno. maybe its because i know how exciting a great defense is when the broncos won the super bowl, and just seeing people run free like crazy seems easier than stopping someone. especially with the rules so heavily in favor of the offense nowadays, it seems like more of a symptom of the rules than good football to have these crazy high scoring games.

BUUUT..i guess its fun in its own way


----------



## nightfly

yeah don't get me wrong i don't want games like that to become the norm in the NFL at all, shootouts like those are what college ball is for. i can't lie though that seeing a game like that for all the marbles in the Super Bowl would be fun as hell lol.


----------



## ShadowOne

the voice of this thanksgiving halftime show singer is...interesting


----------



## Kevin001

It will be a tough road to the superbowl.....but it would be amazing if Brady can go out with one more ring.


----------



## Dan the man

Jaguars really came apart. They looked like Super Bowl contenders at the beginning of the year


----------



## Kevin001

The AFC is looking like the best conference now......playoffs will be crazy. Just hope my Pats can get a bye phew.


----------



## Kevin001

Best tight ends ever....
~ Gonzales 
~ Gates
~ Witten
~ Sharpe 
~ Gronk 

I think Gronk has some work to do to make it to the hall but he's close.


----------



## Kevin001

One of the worst losses I can ever remember...sad day.


----------



## Kevin001

Going to be hard to beat the Chiefs in their house come playoff time.....we need that #2 seed to have a shot at the superbowl.


----------



## Kevin001

Worst season my Pats have had in a long time....hard to watch.


----------



## Kevin001

This might be it for my Patriots. Brady will need to be perfect for us to have a shot.


----------



## Kevin001

We've had a bad season but one more win and we're the #2 seed and have a bye, can finish the season strong and might make something happen especially if we can stay at home during the playoffs.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady is looking sharp, best game in weeks .


----------



## Kevin001

We play early on a Sunday eek....might have to miss church or just follow online in an early service. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Kevin001

Mahomes looked like he wrapped up the MVP.


----------



## Chevy396

How 'bout them Chiefs?


----------



## Kevin001

Dallas fans ugh


----------



## Kevin001

Chargers will be tough to beat....bad draw for my team.


----------



## Musicfan

Oof, poor Bears.


----------



## Maslow

Musicfan69 said:


> Oof, poor Bears.


Yeah, that kicker seems to be jinxed. Smart call by the Eagles calling a timeout, though. They would have lost, otherwise.


----------



## Musicfan

Maslow said:


> Yeah, that kicker seems to be jinxed. Smart call by the Eagles calling a timeout, though. They would have lost, otherwise.


I haven't fully understood why calling time out at the split second before the play happens, but after tonight it makes sense. Yeah it was a close one for sure.


----------



## Kevin001

Do or die for us today


----------



## cmed

I'll never understand why the sports media fawns over Philip Rivers. He's an average talent who can't win big games. Their defense is nowhere to be found, but Rivers put up 7 points in a half with a better roster. You will never beat the Patriots scoring 7 points in a half.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Musicfan

Hope the Rams make it all the way but going up against the Saints I don't know.


----------



## Kevin001

Call me crazy but I think we're winning another SuperBowl this year.


----------



## ShadowOne

Kevin001 said:


> Call me crazy but I think we're winning another SuperBowl this year.


I knew the chargers would implode. I wouldnt look to deep into killing them.

depends which KC defense shows up. The patriots are going to have to score 35+ points. Then if it's Saints vs Patriots, the patriots will win easily. The rams, it'll be another high scoring game but I think the chiefs are better than the rams on offense so it wont be as difficult.

But experience matters a lot in the playoffs so it wouldnt surprise me if the chiefs/rams can't win it all. But i still think the super bowl is rams vs chiefs, and chiefs win. Andy Reid seems like he's learned from his past mistakes of being too conservative at important times


----------



## Kevin001

ShadowOne said:


> I knew the chargers would implode. I wouldnt look to deep into killing them.
> 
> depends which KC defense shows up. The patriots are going to have to score 35+ points. Then if it's Saints vs Patriots, the patriots will win easily. The rams, it'll be another high scoring game but I think the chiefs are better than the rams on offense so it wont be as difficult.
> 
> But experience matters a lot in the playoffs so it wouldnt surprise me if the chiefs/rams can't win it all. But i still think the super bowl is rams vs chiefs, and chiefs win. Andy Reid seems like he's learned from his past mistakes of being too conservative at important times


We'll see .


----------



## IcedOver

Go Chiefs and Saints/Rams I don't give a damn.


----------



## ShadowOne

whoever is constantly blowing that whistle at the saints game....


**** that guy...


----------



## Musicfan

Sweet, the Rams made it. The Saints did get cheated out of that interference, they could have won had that been called.


----------



## Kevin001

One half left I'm shaking! Lets go Pats everyone counted us out...Brady old....end of dynasty.....lets go!


----------



## sprinter

Kevin001 said:


> One half left I'm shaking! Lets go Pats everyone counted us out...Brady old....end of dynasty.....lets go!


Great win by the Pats. Gronk even seemed like his old self in the second half.


----------



## Kevin001

sprinter said:


> Great win by the Pats. Gronk even seemed like his old self in the second half.


So proud.


----------



## Maslow

The Rams' win was tainted by the missed pass interference call by the refs. And who the hell wants to see NE win again?

The only reason I'll watch the super bowl is it's an excuse to get drunk and eat a bunch of junk food. :lol


----------



## Chevy396

**** The Patriots. Yeah, they're good at winning, but their game strategy is kind of like a ***** boxer who floats around without ever throwing or taking a punch. It's just not good entertainment.


----------



## Kevin001

So many haters love it lol. Everywhere I went today everyone hating on Brady and the Pats...aww .


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> So many haters love it lol. Everywhere I went today everyone hating on Brady and the Pats...aww .


 The game is on Kevin :grin2:. Rams are going to win this round.


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan69 said:


> The game is on Kevin :grin2:. Rams are going to win this round.


----------



## Musicfan

Flea flickers are always fun. Rams fever is all over the place, new Rams fans like myself finally have a home team to cheer for.


----------



## Kevin001

Today is the day!


----------



## Maslow

Tom Brady's career should end like Joe Theismann's. They're both douchebags.

The Rams shouldn't even be in the Super Bowl. If not for the missed pass interference call, they'd be watching the game on TV.

So, who do you root for?

It has to be the Rams. Just because. :grin2:


----------



## ShadowOne

these "heartfelt" commercials are so boring, contrived and forced


----------



## cmed

I'm just here for Romo's prophetic commentary.


----------



## cmed

Rams defense showing up big. Goff looks like a boy in a man's world though.


----------



## Were

Watching the Super Bowl, my 3rd time watching American football, I'm rooting for Los Angeles Rams.


----------



## Kevin001

We've got to play better but glad we got the lead phew.



Maslow said:


> Tom Brady's career should end like Joe Theismann's. They're both douchebags.
> 
> The Rams shouldn't even be in the Super Bowl. If not for the missed pass interference call, they'd be watching the game on TV.
> 
> So, who do you root for?
> 
> It has to be the Rams. Just because. :grin2:


Hater lol



cmed said:


> Goff looks like a boy in a man's world though.


----------



## cmed

"Both of these teams are playing like they don't want to be invited to the White House for cold hamburgers" - Tweet of the night :lol


----------



## ShadowOne

boring game

boring half time

boring commericals


----------



## Musicfan

Man that was a dull game. :mum Bad luck for the Rams but at least the best team won fair.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm sleeping good tonight!


----------



## Maslow

Worst game ever. Bleh.


----------



## kesker

Tough game to stomach being a Rams fan for nearly 60 years. Hats off to the Pats. Their defense dominated the Rams. I love Sean McVey but, dammit, you can't run on every first down. And somebody better come clean about Gurley's situation because there is, no doubt, something wrong with him--probably the knee. Congrats to the Pats.


----------



## Kevin001

Edelman so deserves more recognition.....couple more good years and I think he is a hall of famer.


----------



## cmed

I wonder what it's like to be a Boston sports fan 30 or younger and not knowing what it's like to continue supporting a team through decades of misery and disappointment. The only one of my teams to ever win anything was when the Rangers won the Stanley Cup, but I was 8 years old and couldn't fully appreciate the magnitude of it.


----------



## Maslow

Kevin001 said:


> Edelman so deserves more recognition.....couple more good years and I think he is a hall of famer.


He was named MVP. Without him, NE probably wouldn't have won.


----------



## Kevin001

Maslow said:


> He was named MVP. Without him, NE probably wouldn't have won.


Definitely he was the offense lol. He made the majority of the big catches to move the chains. Clutch player.


----------



## millenniumman75

Maslow said:


> Tom Brady's career should end like Joe Theismann's. They're both douchebags.
> 
> The Rams shouldn't even be in the Super Bowl. If not for the missed pass interference call, they'd be watching the game on TV.
> 
> So, who do you root for?
> 
> It has to be the Rams. Just because. :grin2:


We actually agree on something?!

The two quarterbacks you have listed aren't exactly role models either. I wouldn't want my kids emulating them.

Joe Theismann basically bankrupted his ex-wife.
Tom Brady's first child is born out-of-wedlock and he has little if anything to do with his son.

Julian Edelman, "MVP", doesn't rank very high either. An out-of-wedlock birth with him and an ex-girlfriend.

Meanwhile - I can now proclaim that I am a fan of a team that has not made it to a Super Bowl in THIRTY YEARS!

WHO DEY!


----------



## Kevin001

Browns should win their division next year although I love the Ravens pick ups.


----------



## JerryAndSports

I live in Cincinnati but If i see the Browns win a super bowl before the bengals do I’m becoming a browns fan.


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> Browns should win their division next year although I love the Ravens pick ups.


They will do better, but winning the division? Not likely. Hopefully Beckham will destroy the team.


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> They will do better, but winning the division? Not likely. Hopefully Beckham will destroy the team.


Who else? Ravens? Meh


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Browns should win their division next year although I love the Ravens pick ups.


There is too much reliance on Mr. Mayfield.



JerryAndSports said:


> I live in Cincinnati but If i see the Browns win a super bowl before the bengals do I'm becoming a browns fan.


The issues with the team have been squarely on the owner and his decisions. One would think that after THIRTY years now, someone would have pushed for a change. I just hope the new coach can stand up to the incompetency. Getting rid of Mr. "Imburfict" was his first gusty move - the owners keeping adding troublemakers like him on the team never helps.



IcedOver said:


> They will do better, but winning the division? Not likely. Hopefully Beckham will destroy the team.


Cleveland has a way to go yet.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> There is too much reliance on Mr. Mayfield.


They have it all...great running game and good defense.


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> Who else? Ravens? Meh


Why would you count out my Steelers? Sure, I'm concerned, but we have the best QB in the division.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> They have it all...great running game and good defense.


That can always change.


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> Why would you count out my Steelers? Sure, I'm concerned, but we have the best QB in the division.


True :stu


----------



## Dan the man

Cant count out Brady and the Patriots in the AFC for the next few years as champs. 5 years down the road though I see the Chiefs and Browns being the top teams with Baker and Mahomes. Phillip Rivers, Big Ben, and Brady will be nearing retirement in a few years.


----------



## Kevin001

Pats should be good this year, Brady is ready .


----------



## Kevin001

McCoy to the Chiefs....hmm things just got real.


----------



## Kevin001

Game over we got Brown!


----------



## Kevin001

We looked good plus we have an easy schedule....meh I'm happy . No real weakness on the team.


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> We looked good plus we have an easy schedule....meh I'm happy . No real weakness on the team.


I'm sorry, but I hope that Mr. Big Chest will rot your team from within. He did it to mine, leaving it a hollow shell that embarrassed itself yesterday.


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> I'm sorry, but I hope that Mr. Big Chest will rot your team from within. He did it to mine, leaving it a hollow shell that embarrassed itself yesterday.


We'll cut him quick if he acts up no issue .


----------



## ShadowOne

clearly tampering on the AB deal. less than 24 hours and you have a 20 million dollar agreement in place? no negotiations? with a diva WR?

f***in pu'lease..


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## IcedOver

ShadowOne said:


> clearly tampering on the AB deal. less than 24 hours and you have a 20 million dollar agreement in place? no negotiations? with a diva WR?
> 
> f***in pu'lease..


No doubt this should be investigated. Mr. Big Chest wanted to go to the Cheatriots from the start, but the Steelers (my team) would not trade him to them. He probably had some scheme cooking with the Cheatriots the whole time and wasted the time of the Raiders organization and fans with his antics. Of course Mr. Big Chest is an *****hole to the core, but some of his behavior was orchestrated. I'm against "#metoo"-level kangaroo court stuff, but if the allegations of these people against MBC keeps this guy from staying on the Cheatriots or at least disrupts the team, I'm fine with it.

Edit: Oh, looks like they cut MBC. Okay, then.


----------



## Kevin001

Pats struggling ugh


----------



## Kevin001

A win is a win, got some easier defenses coming up .


----------



## Kevin001

Our defense is legendary.


----------



## Musicfan

Jets got creamed.


----------



## Kevin001

Just need to get healthy on offense, hope Brady gets that TD record this year. He should.


----------



## millenniumman75

Musicfan said:


> Jets got creamed.


"Grounded" is more the word. :wink.

My Cardiac Cats are in the ICU this season. 0-7. uke


----------



## Kevin001

Some great games wow


----------



## Kevin001

Crazy ending wow


----------



## Musicfan

Never seen someone rip off another player's helmet and hit em with it. Wow. Shouldn't be allowed to play with that behavior.


----------



## Kevin001

Pats are 9-1, 4 of the last 6 games are at home. Like our chances at getting that #1 seed but our offense has to get better.


----------



## Musicfan

Exciting game in Mexico City.


----------



## Kevin001

Pats are 10-1 I'm happy, just need to sharpen things up down the stretch.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Kevin001 said:


> Pats are 10-1 I'm happy, just need to sharpen things up down the stretch.


You a Pats fan in Louisiana? Saints not do it for you?


----------



## kesker

No one is better than the Niners so far this year. Looking forward to see if their defense can stop Jackson. I hate the Niners but I think they have a good shot at the big one.


----------



## Kevin001

chrisinmd said:


> You a Pats fan in Louisiana? Saints not do it for you?


Been a Pats fan for years. Saints are ok but I don't really like any Louisiana teams.



kesker said:


> No one is better than the Niners so far this year. Looking forward to see if their defense can stop Jackson. I hate the Niners but I think they have a good shot at the big one.


I really need them to beat the Ravens as a Pats fan lol.


----------



## Musicfan

Oof, better luck next year Rams.


----------



## kesker

Musicfan said:


> Oof, better luck next year Rams.


Do I dare admit to being a Rams fan? :no


----------



## Kevin001

As long as we get the #1 seed we'll be fine.


----------



## Musicfan

kesker said:


> Do I dare admit to being a Rams fan? :no


Once they get their new stadium finished hopefully it'll mean some stability and some Super Bowl rings on the way :nerd:


----------



## Musicfan

Gotta love some successful onside kicks.


----------



## Kevin001

Cowboys wow


----------



## WhoDey85

Bungle for Burrow


----------



## Kevin001

Nice to see Brady throw 3TDs for once but the loss is devastating.


----------



## Kevin001

This a must win for us.


----------



## Kevin001

Great game one win a way from a bye!


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Kc chiefs fan here. Good win vs the Bears last night. Clinched our division now we just need to win next week and get some help to get that first round bye


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Bungle for Burrow


He does seem like a nice kid.
It's unfortunate to have yet another catastrophic season. We are too used to it. Heisman winners don't seem to get very far, though. That would worry me.


----------



## millenniumman75

I don't believe it.......we actually DID get two wins this season. It ties our worst record ever.

Who Dey!


----------



## ShadowOne

I didnt feel good about siemian. i really didnt feel good about keenum. i thought flacco was a slight improvement but still no hope

i have hope again with Lock. winning 4/5 and only losing to maybe the second best team in the conference and maybe the league in awful weather

they did nothing but hurt their draft stock, ultimately, but at least they can taste what winning is like and what it takes to do it. But its funny how football works. They couldve very easily won their games against the jags, vikings, bears, and colts. had a chance to win the first raider game and even the packer game. they couldve been 11-5

o well. hopefully they sign a CB, OL, and MLB this offseason and keep winning. still have a ways to go to compete with the best though. Chiefs and bills completely dominated them this season


----------



## millenniumman75

ShadowOne said:


> I didnt feel good about siemian. i really didnt feel good about keenum. i thought flacco was a slight improvement but still no hope
> 
> i have hope again with Lock. winning 4/5 and only losing to maybe the second best team in the conference and maybe the league in awful weather
> 
> they did nothing but hurt their draft stock, ultimately, but at least they can taste what winning is like and what it takes to do it. But its funny how football works. They couldve very easily won their games against the jags, vikings, bears, and colts. had a chance to win the first raider game and even the packer game. they couldve been 11-5
> 
> o well. hopefully they sign a CB, OL, and MLB this offseason and keep winning. still have a ways to go to compete with the best though. Chiefs and bills completely dominated them this season


I read these and the first thing that pops into my head is "these fans don't know suffering like Bengals fans do" :lol. My team hasn't been to the Super Bowl in 31 years! We had a franchise record of five consecutive years of even making the playoffs in the '10s only to lose in the first round every single time. :doh

......and our new coach this year came from a Super Bowl winning team and we still had a 2-14 record! :fall


----------



## IcedOver

Go Bills, Titans, Saints, and Eagles this weekend. I'd like for the Bills to win the Super Bowl; their fans deserve it after the early '90s. Despite this, I have a $5 bet with my dad that the Cheatriots are going to the Super Bowl.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

IcedOver said:


> Go Bills, Titans, Saints, and Eagles this weekend. I'd like for the Bills to win the Super Bowl; their fans deserve it after the early '90s. Despite this, I have a $5 bet with my dad that the Cheatriots are going to the Super Bowl.


I would like the Texans over Bills. Texans much more exciting team with D. Watson.


----------



## Kevin001

If this was Brady's last game in New England I'm forever grateful. The GOAT.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow


----------



## farfegnugen

Tough loss, Kevin. Doesn't sound like Bill wants Tom back.


----------



## millenniumman75

IcedOver said:


> Go Bills, Titans, Saints, and Eagles this weekend. I'd like for the Bills to win the Super Bowl; their fans deserve it after the early '90s. * Despite this, I have a $5 bet with my dad that the Cheatriots are going to the Super Bowl*.


They were as good as done when they were stupid enough to record the activities of my Bengals' team sidelines. :haha


----------



## Musicfan

Poor Patriots...


----------



## IcedOver

farfegnugen said:


> Tough loss, Kevin. Doesn't sound like Bill wants Tom back.


What are they going to do if they don't bring him back? Belichick always has a plan, but I'm not finding one at QB if they let Brady go. Of course, I don't give a damn because I hate the Patriots, but it doesn't make sense to get rid of him.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady will have his pickings guys . 


Ravens better shape up.


----------



## Musicfan

Nice comeback for the Chiefs.


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> He does seem like a nice kid.
> It's unfortunate to have yet another catastrophic season. We are too used to it. Heisman winners don't seem to get very far, though. That would worry me.


Joe Burrow tweeted he hated Skyline Chili years ago. I guess I can forgive him.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Joe Burrow tweeted he hated Skyline Chili years ago. I guess I can forgive him.


There's always Gold Star or Empress. That chili runs through our veins.

He could acquire the taste, too. Having been in Louisiana with all the spicy food, he could go back to the calmer stuff :lol.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm not really rooting too much for or against anybody from this point forward. The teams I wanted out (Ravens and Patriots) are out. I don't want the 49ers to win the Super Bowl because they'd be another team with six to equal ours, but aside from that, I'd not be angry about any outcome. I wouldn't mind the Titans winning because it's a cool story going from 6th seed to win (like the Steelers did in '05).


----------



## Musicfan

Should be good Superbowl. Rooting for Mahomes.


----------



## Kevin001

Good game so far.


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats KC!


----------



## millenniumman75

I did NOT like the celebrations where the teams would go into the endzone and pose like it was a family picture. Totally unsportsmanlike and there should have been a penalty.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Congratulations all Chiefs fans. Life long fan here. Grew up in Kansas. 50 years is a long time to wait and im only 42


----------



## AV1988

millenniumman75 said:


> I did NOT like the celebrations where the teams would go into the endzone and pose like it was a family picture. Totally unsportsmanlike and there should have been a penalty.


I don't think there should be a penalty for any celebration. Teams do the bowling ball celi's where one person is the bowler and the rest of the team is the pins...etc.

As long as there's no sexual references or middle fingers...etc, who cares?


----------



## millenniumman75

AV1988 said:


> I don't think there should be a penalty for any celebration. Teams do the bowling ball celi's where one person is the bowler and the rest of the team is the pins...etc.
> 
> As long as there's no sexual references or middle fingers...etc, who cares?


It's juvenile. The 49ers got theirs, but then the Chiefs did the same thing.
They need to grow up.....and stop getting arrested.


----------



## AV1988

millenniumman75 said:


> It's juvenile. The 49ers got theirs, but then the Chiefs did the same thing.
> They need to grow up.....and stop getting arrested.


A touchdown is a TEAM effort. The line blocks for the QB, the WR's run the routes, the RB either carries or blocks as an extra blocker, and the QB delivers. I think they deserve a team celebration.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow so many moves already, going to be exciting season. Just waiting on Brady.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady to Bucs!!!!!


----------



## ShadowOne

i'm weirdly more interested in belichick than i am in brady, and if he can still be great with a no name quarterback, or if they sign winston or dalton. I think dalton would be a good fit. I dont think winston would do nearly as well without the weapons he used to have

Brady has some good receivers in tampa finally. and i have no skin in that game so i'd be cool if tampa took over that division. got some ugly *** uniforms though


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> Brady to Bucs!!!!!


How do you feel about losing him?

I'm glad he's going to the NFC, but I don't think he'll be the same under a different system. I just don't want Winston on the Steelers as has been suggested. No thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> How do you feel about losing him?
> 
> I'm glad he's going to the NFC, but I don't think he'll be the same under a different system. I just don't want Winston on the Steelers as has been suggested. No thank you.


He gave us 6 rings.....I'm good . Winston as backup? Why not.


----------



## Musicfan

Don't care that much for the new Ram's logo:










This one is better:


----------



## kesker

Musicfan said:


> Don't care that much for the new Ram's logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is better:


I hope the logo imparts some magic. Niners have the inside track. Would love to see the Rams upset the apple cart.


----------



## Musicfan

kesker said:


> I hope the logo imparts some magic. Niners have the inside track. Would love to see the Rams upset the apple cart.


Yeah the Rams have potential, the stadium is still being constructed so maybe will be ready if the quarantine is over by fall. No more Todd Gurley II though. Would be nice for the city of LA to win something in a championship.


----------



## Kevin001

They announced the 2010s all decade team yesterday. Rodgers over Brees is a tough one but I like it. Graham should of been over Kelce and Harrison Smith should of been named.


----------



## Kevin001

Gronk to the Bucs!


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> Gronk to the Bucs!


Neither will be what they used to be, especially without Belichick, but it's still a concerning situation I'm sure for other teams in that division and the NFC as a whole.


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> Neither will be what they used to be, especially without Belichick, but it's still a concerning situation I'm sure for other teams in that division and the NFC as a whole.


He only needs to be a red zone threat they have other weapons to get down the field. Brady has tons of targets to help him. Kinda reminds me of Manning in Denver.


----------



## millenniumman75

Joe Burrow - First pick for my Bengals.
Andy Dalton is on burrowed time. :sigh
The news people just had to rub in that we have never won a Super Bowl. It's only been 31 years since we have been to one, and we were '90s abysmal last year.



Wikipedia said:


> The 1990s and the 2000s were a period of great struggle. Following the 1990 season, the team went 14 years without posting a winning record, nor qualifying to play in the NFL playoffs. The Bengals had several head coaches and several of their top draft picks did not pan out. Mike Brown, the team's _de facto_ general manager, was rated as among the worst team owners in American professional sports.
> Since the mid-2000s, the team's fortunes have improved. Two years after becoming head coach, Marvin Lewis guided the Bengals to their first winning season and first division title in over a decade. After the acquisition of Andy Dalton as quarterback in 2011, the Bengals had made the playoffs each season until 2016, ranking highly among NFL teams in win totals. The Bengals drafts are also highly touted, leading to a consistency that had long escaped the franchise. However, the team has remained unable to win in the postseason and have not won a playoff game since 1990, which is the longest active drought in the NFL.
> The Bengals are one of the 12 NFL teams to not have won a Super Bowl as of the 2018 season[update]; they are also one of 8 NFL teams that have been to at least one Super Bowl, but have not won the game.


----------



## Kevin001

Guess the Pats are sticking with Jarret.


----------



## ShadowOne

so many picks breakdown starts with *sad music* he plays for a family member that passed away

one was struck by lightning..another slipped on gravel and stumbled into a busy street

the heck...


----------



## Kevin001

Bucs having a good draft not bad not bad.


----------



## millenniumman75

A very interesting way to announce the upcoming season's schedule from the Bengals. After last season, we clearly needed a new direction.

And Andy Dalton did get a contract with the Dallas Cowboys as Dak Prescott's backup. He is closer to home now. He was a nice guy to have up here in Cincy. We'll miss him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258539609950224386


----------



## Kevin001

We got Newton!!!!!


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> We got Newton!!!!!


You have my sympathies.


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> You have my sympathies.


Lol I think we'll go 10-6 and win the division. Good enough for me.


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> Lol I think we'll go 10-6 and win the division. Good enough for me.


I mean more with the team and city having to deal with that douche.


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> I mean more with the team and city having to deal with that douche.


As long as he wins who cares. People like winners.


----------



## IcedOver

This charade at the start of the NFL season is hard to watch. You have these great announcers reporting on which man-children are standing and which are kneeling, peddling false narratives, spouting empty words of "change" (?) . . . oy vey. Announce the goddamned game, play the goddamned game.


----------



## cmed

This fake crowd noise is throwing me off so much.


----------



## Kevin001

Cam Newton looked good .


----------



## CopadoMexicano

go cowboys, los vaqueros de dallas.


----------



## Kevin001

Brady is an MVP candidate.


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> Brady is an MVP candidate.


I wouldn't go that far. He'll get his when he reunites with Adult Baby.

Steelers are the last unbeaten! However, I'm not prepared to hope at all because outside of the last two weeks, the teams they've faced haven't had much going on.


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> I wouldn't go that far. He'll get his when he reunites with Adult Baby.
> 
> Steelers are the last unbeaten! However, I'm not prepared to hope at all because outside of the last two weeks, the teams they've faced haven't had much going on.


You can't name 5 better candidates. I got him 4th. Rodgers, wilson, mahomes.


----------



## Kevin001

What if Brady pulls this off?!


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> What if Brady pulls this off?!


Well, he did, and I sort of have to hand it to him. I was kind of rooting for him and the Bucs despite being a Steelers fan who didn't want Adult Baby (aka Mr. Big Chest) to get a ring, and certainly not for him to have caught a TD in the Super Bowl. That aspect kind of sucks. You have to tip your cap to Brady. Divorced from the Pats he is a bit more appealing, the fact that he and Gronk brought a winning culture to an historically crap team. I was also for the old guy; he's a year younger than me. I'm kind of sick of the media sucking off Mahomes at every opportunity.


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> Well, he did, and I sort of have to hand it to him. I was kind of rooting for him and the Bucs despite being a Steelers fan who didn't want Adult Baby (aka Mr. Big Chest) to get a ring, and certainly not for him to have caught a TD in the Super Bowl. That aspect kind of sucks. You have to tip your cap to Brady. Divorced from the Pats he is a bit more appealing, the fact that he and Gronk brought a winning culture to an historically crap team. I was also for the old guy; he's a year younger than me. I'm kind of sick of the media sucking off Mahomes at every opportunity.


Might get #8 next year.


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> Might get #8 next year.


I hope not, but wouldn't be surprised. When he joined the Bucs, people said it had the makings of a Super Bowl team, and I thought that was ridiculous to say. Well, he has the ring. So you can't bet against him. Despite the cheating, he's a winner.


----------

